# Destiny's Tears OOC Version 3.0



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is the next OOC Thread for DT


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Here is the next OOC Thread for DT



Three?  I thought this was like the forth one isn't it? Either way its oh so very scary...


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, I suppose we couldn't have waited until the end of the prologue?  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Three?  I thought this was like the forth one isn't it? Either way its oh so very scary...




Twin infinities was the other one . . . oh, and the initial recruiting thread, i think . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Wow, I suppose we couldn't have waited until the end of the prologue?




Naw, OOC chatter is OOC chatter.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Twin infinities was the other one . . . oh, and the initial recruiting thread, i think . . .




So that's like 5 threads that RA has made me close huh...  By far a record and one I'm not sure I like.    (J/K)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Twin infinities was the other one . . . oh, and the initial recruiting thread, i think . . .
> 
> Keia



 Yup, the initial pre-recruiting thread that said "I'm crazy and have this weird system--does anyone think its cool?" Makes 4, but this is just the third DT OOC


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So that's like 5 threads that RA has made me close huh... By far a record and one I'm not sure I like.  (J/K)



No, you made _me_ agree to close them. I'd have been perfectly happy to keep the first one open


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, you made _me_ agree to close them. I'd have been perfectly happy to keep the first one open




and I could have just closed them and let you know after the fact...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and I could have just closed them and let you know after the fact...



Bah, but that would be mean


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, but that would be mean




Well I can do mean quite well...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I can do mean quite well...



 Ah, so do I.  By the way, turns out Glamour was a succubus so Molpe got Energy Drained for 10 levels.  I'm "not sure" if that's enough to kill  her, so let me know, k?


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, so do I.  By the way, turns out Glamour was a succubus so Molpe got Energy Drained for 10 levels.  I'm "not sure" if that's enough to kill  her, so let me know, k?



Cool! Glad we left when we did!!     

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Cool! Glad we left when we did!!
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, you mean you *wouldn't* have wanted to watch a Nymph and a Succubus?  Is Zykovian _dead_?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, so do I.  By the way, turns out Glamour was a succubus so Molpe got Energy Drained for 10 levels.  I'm "not sure" if that's enough to kill  her, so let me know, k?




Nope, not enough to kill her but it does explain why Molpe is back in single digit levels.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, you mean you *wouldn't* have wanted to watch a Nymph and a Succubus?  Is Zykovian _dead_?



Zykovian said he could watch from a distance - he doesn't want to be dead - in spite of his current line of work.  Something about a clairvoyance/clairaudience spell or something 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, you mean you *wouldn't* have wanted to watch a Nymph and a Succubus?  Is Zykovian _dead_?




  Way to funny.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, not enough to kill her but it does explain why Molpe is back in single digit levels.



 OK, well then in that case she drains 10 more levels this minute.  Each minutes is 10 rounds, you see


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Zykovian said he could watch from a distance - he doesn't want to be dead - in spite of his current line of work.  Something about a clairvoyance/clairaudience spell or something
> 
> Keia



 Oh, so that's his excuse...   Duty before pleasure I guess


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, well then in that case she drains 10 more levels this minute.  Each minutes is 10 rounds, you see




Okay you proved your point you can be far meaner than me... 

Oh since we are talking levels, don't forget to add the experience I got for downing the Mojiin in the PC vs. PC combat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay you proved your point you can be far meaner than me...
> 
> Oh since we are talking levels, don't forget to add the experience I got for downing the Mojiin in the PC vs. PC combat.



 He was mostly down anyways from Alire though, so EL was lower


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He was mostly down anyways from Alire though, so EL was lower




Yes but Molpe was unarmed and unarmored...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes but Molpe was unarmed and unarmored...



 Doesn't matter, she took him out with one spell anyways, not even using any weapons or such


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter, she took him out with one spell anyways, not even using any weapons or such





That’s the type of explanation I expect from the one taken out...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That’s the type of explanation I expect from the one taken out...



 I think he's just happy that he got all his HP back from her wand


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think he's just happy that he got all his HP back from her wand




He should be.  If I had known he was going to give Molpe dirty looks he would have gotten nothing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He should be.  If I had known he was going to give Molpe dirty looks he would have gotten nothing.



 No, not dirty--predatory 

And its Molpe's fault for being the way she is, its only to be expected


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, not dirty--predatory




What ever he wasn't gawking at her goods in a happy to see them manner.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And its Molpe's fault for being the way she is, its only to be expected




How does being young, nice, naive (Somewhat) and beautiful justify such an action?  

Okay I'm gone for the night.  Or so I would imagine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

G'night!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night!



Truly gone.   Give me lots to respond to for in the morning.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Truly gone.   Give me lots to respond to for in the morning.



 I don't see how I can really give you more than one post


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

BS, I'm going to point out these two posts, one of which is mine and a seemingly unrelated one of which is yours. If you figure out the message from these two posts, you win a prize! (well, not really)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay you proved your point you can be far meaner than me...
> 
> Oh since we are talking levels, don't forget to add the experience I got for downing the Mojiin in the PC vs. PC combat.



Hey, I heard That!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS, I'm going to point out these two posts, one of which is mine and a seemingly unrelated one of which is yours. If you figure out the message from these two posts, you win a prize! (well, not really)





No real clue...  so I guess I lose the no prize… but do I really lose anything at all is the real question. 

Edit:  I guess one could say before her extend stay with Glamour Molpe wouldn't have no that much about clothes?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Hey, I heard That!!!




Downed in combat by a naked unarmed nymph...  The shame!  How do you live with it?


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

One should never discount a nymph's assets . . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> One should never discount a nymph's assets . . . .




 That sounds like something that "the man who doesn't get distracted" Zykovian would say...


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Downed in combat by a naked unarmed nymph...  The shame!  How do you live with it?




Actually she had 2. I am glad that I can (Live with it).   

I only had 5 hitpoints people... lets keep this in perspective here... 5 Hitpoints.   

<sob /> </sniffle/>   

One thing I have learned from this "Never understimate a naked women in combat. Especially if she is the one who started the fight."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Actually she had 2. I am glad that I can (Live with it).




So now he was only trying ti disarm her when he shunhg his claws at her?    



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I only had 5 hitpoints people... lets keep this in perspective here... 5 Hitpoints.




Oh look at the excuses roll in… 

Just kidding of course...  I'm not sure why I find this so funny but I do...  I think it’s the whole all-powerful dragon vs. a nymph thing...  Her being naked is just the icy on the cake. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> <sob /> </sniffle/>




Their, their, its okay, everything is fine cause she healed him too. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> One thing I have learned from this "Never understimate a naked women in combat. Especially if she is the one who started the fight."




Started it?  Pure case of self-defense... So maybe it should be, "Never underestimate a naked women in combat. Especially if you've broken into her, or her sister's, home with the intent of committing crimes."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Started it?  Pure case of self-defense... So maybe it should be, "Never underestimate a naked women in combat. Especially if you've broken into her, or her sister's, home with the intent of committing crimes."



 OK, now you're being technical!! 

Like I said before your vataion, I wasn't worried about your character being the problem with us getting along. It knew it would be me!   


You weigh in at like 5'7" @ 107lbs of delicate feyness, and I weigh in at a massive 6'8" @ 600lbs of serpentine death (I like to think so at least!!  ). My looming draconic form dropped by but a thought of the nymph. Truly a case of Beauty and the Beast. Some day I will be able to prove the beast thing. I have not had luck in combat as of yet. Hopefully these Rosebuds will suffer the rage of a dying planet.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Breaking and Entering, Stealing, Self Defense... Meh....
Its all a matter of perspective.   

We were really counter-stealing....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> OK, now you're being technical!! [;/quote]
> 
> If you would like me to be I can...
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Breaking and Entering, Stealing, Self Defense... Meh....  Its all a matter of perspective.




Right and legally Molpe was in the right.  



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> We were really counter-stealing....




Or maybe you where their to rape them...  That is what big scary monsters do right?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Right and legally Molpe was in the right.
> Or maybe you where their to rape them...  That is what big scary monsters do right?



 Totally right! 

*You:*
Defending your 'home' and protecting yourself from an intruder that has unknown motives and has the capability of performing very bad actions upon you. Yup! I would too! 

*Me:*
Defending oneself from one who has stolen a valuable treasure that could possibly save a dying planet and its people. Say no to that.. I dare ya!!   

Both are most definitely right (from our perspective)!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Totally right!




Acutally we were both wrong... 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *You:*
> Defending your 'home' and protecting yourself from an intruder that has unknown motives and has the capability of performing very bad actions upon you. Yup! I would too!




The attacker proved that he was unable to perform such actions. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> *Me:*
> Defending oneself from one who has stolen a valuable treasure that could possibly save a dying planet and its people. Say no to that.. I dare ya!!




Molpe's not the thief you’re looking for.   5 minutes of talking would have proved that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

BS, to solve the mystery of the two posts I linked, first you must ask yourself:  What was the joke in the first post


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

[Penut Gallery] Dear god, you're on your 3rd OOC thread? [/Penut Gallery]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The attacker proved that he was unable to perform such actions.



  Yup, but at the time you did not know that and acted appropriately.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Molpe's not the thief you’re looking for.   5 minutes of talking would have proved that.



Correct, but we did not know that at that time. When someone steals something of such a importance they usually know what they are doing and have friends to ensure that it stays stolen. We were not interested in talking and finding out what friends the thief had, just needed to return the Crazan Arris. 

How many people would walk to up to someone who you think has stolen something that an entire civilization (if not more) will be looking for and say "Hey, how about that Crazan Arris?? Pretty shiney, huh! Can we have it back?" and then wait for their minions and magics, whether visible or not, to crush us? Thieves that steal world shaking items should have world shaking support, and that is what we kind of expected. Definitely not 2 gorgeous and naked creatures in the home of a fashion designer. Great evils can lurk in the guise of (naked) innocence.   


It's pretty quiet around hear, atleast we are keeping the discussion lively!!! 
How about those tainted hobbits??


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [Penut Gallery] Dear god, you're on your 3rd OOC thread? [/Penut Gallery]



I think that this is our first Peanut Gallery post. Cool!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS, to solve the mystery of the two posts I linked, first you must ask yourself:  What was the joke in the first post




Well you can make it to Los Vegas on fart and boob jokes...  So I'll go with boobs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Definitely not 2 gorgeous and naked creatures in the home of a fashion designer. Great evils can lurk in the guise of (naked) innocence.




Oh I agree you probaly did no real wrong by at least stoping to ask questions but you still tried to flaw her flawless skin...  meanie! 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> It's pretty quiet around hear, atleast we are keeping the discussion lively!!! How about those tainted hobbits??




I don't know anything about tainted hobbits and yeah it is/was very quite around here...  Not at all what I expected when I got home from the docs yesterday and saw more posts than I knew what to do with.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I agree you probaly did no real wrong by at least stoping to ask questions but you still tried to flaw her flawless skin...  meanie!



Nothing personal. Just a little pent up rage from being ineffectual in combat.. compensating I guess...   




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about tainted hobbits and yeah it is/was very quite around here...  Not at all what I expected when I got home from the docs yesterday and saw more posts than I knew what to do with.



Just a a reference to my discussion with Keia regarding the cross-thread copyright issues of the phrase "Sneaky, Tricksy DM..".


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well you can make it to Los Vegas on fart and boob jokes...  So I'll go with boobs.



 Did you read it?  Fine, fine, I'll tell you.  The whole first post is a joke about people who can't remember the difference between a brassiere and a brazier.  I made it several weeks back.  Then you made that mistake in the second post   (I.E. According to your post that I linked, Molpe is now wearing a large metal bowl for holding charcoal over her cleavage)


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did you read it?  Fine, fine, I'll tell you.  The whole first post is a joke about people who can't remember the difference between a brassiere and a brazier.  I made it several weeks back.  Then you made that mistake in the second post   (I.E. According to your post that I linked, Molpe is now wearing a large metal bowl for holding charcoal over her cleavage)



[Penut Gallery] You sure it's not being supported on her clevage?  [/Penut Gallery]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [Penut Gallery] You sure it's not being supported on her clevage?  [/Penut Gallery]



 Its always possible


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did you read it?  Fine, fine, I'll tell you.  The whole first post is a joke about people who can't remember the difference between a brassiere and a brazier.  I made it several weeks back.  Then you made that mistake in the second post   (I.E. According to your post that I linked, Molpe is now wearing a large metal bowl for holding charcoal over her cleavage)





So you mock me public?  Some friend you are...  

Edit: Oops forgot the smiley.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

I guess I should have looked before she put the big metal bowl over her chest . . . . ah, well.  

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Big metal bowls are all the rave!! Didn't you know?   
See, I'm wearing one right now!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I guess I should have looked before she put the big metal bowl over her chest . . . . ah, well.





Yeah, like he would have noticed at all...  

Okay where did RA sneak off to now?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Big metal bowls are all the rave!! Didn't you know?
> See, I'm wearing one right now!




Yeah that's how she took you out... She swung her big metal bowls at your head.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah that's how she took you out... She swung her big metal bowls at your head.



I hope _they_ didn't catch that on camera.    The Embittered Avengers of Arris Union would not be happy. 

Nowww wait a second.. she used a spell... your not fooling anyone mister!!@!!@!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Nowww wait a second.. she used a spell... your not fooling anyone mister!!@!!@!!




 Of course she did, she was naked so no metals bowls however funny it is nor do I think the room was cold enough for them to be weapons on their own.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Yay!! Thanee's here!!

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Of course she did, she was naked so no metals bowls however funny it is nor do I think the room was cold enough for them to be weapons on their own.




Wow!!! I did not expect that!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yay!! Thanee's here!!




I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who stalks my fellow PbP players and DMs...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Wow!!! I did not expect that!!!




Quit it! You'll poke my eyes out!  

(Me wonders if I should delete most of the OOC thread in case someone decides to read it...)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yay!! Thanee's here!!




  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who stalks my fellow PbP players and DMs...



I hate waiting in the middle of a combat . . . even as the GM in my own game . . . <sigh> . . . I'll be gone for a couple o' hours from 3:00 to 8:00EST.  Hopefully many posts by then!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Thanee



Ack!  No post in the IC . . .   I thought that's what everyone was waiting for.  

Ah well, no worries!  

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

*Waiting for Brother Shatterstone... Again!!!*

I think we are probably waiting for BS. We are always waiting for him!   

<ducks before BS pokes my eyes out/>


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I hate waiting in the middle of a combat . . . even as the GM in my own game . . . <sigh> . . . I'll be gone for a couple o' hours from 3:00 to 8:00EST.  Hopefully many posts by then!!




Oh well hate waiting period, if you've posted and I've posted, its time for you to post again... (Which is why I don't think I could ever DM one of these things...)

I track people by my buddy list, of course I get to see more options than most, I know when someone is posting a reply to a thread or even what thread they are looking at.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ack!  No post in the IC . . .   I thought that's what everyone was waiting for.




Thanee is still around: Replying to Thread OOC - Krauss' Age of Worms Adventure Path [Full] @ 12:28 PM 

FreeXenon, be careful or Molpe won't heal you next time you take a whippin.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2005)

Gotta get me one of those buddy lists . . . 

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanee is still around: Replying to Thread OOC - Krauss' Age of Worms Adventure Path [Full] @ 12:28 PM
> 
> FreeXenon, be careful or Molpe won't heal you next time you take a whippin.



*GULP*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Gotta get me one of those buddy lists . . .




Keia: Viewing Thread Destiny's Tears OOC Version 3.0 @ 12:39 PM 

It’s straight in the profiles of people.  Right click my username and look at my profile.  Should be in the top right corner of the profile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia: Viewing Thread Destiny's Tears OOC Version 3.0 @ 12:39 PM
> 
> It’s straight in the profiles of people.  Right click my username and look at my profile.  Should be in the top right corner of the profile.



 Only for Community Supporters I think.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So you mock me public?  Some friend you are...
> 
> Edit: Oops forgot the smiley.



 I _tried_ to be discreet but you couldn't figure it out


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Only for Community Supporters I think.




Ah maybe so... I know I use to be able to see it before I become a moderator...  When I become a Mod I could see the invisible people.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I _tried_ to be discreet but you couldn't figure it out




That was like 2000 IC posts ago though...  How could I remember that? 

Yay!!!! On you being back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That was like 2000 IC posts ago though...  How could I remember that?
> 
> Yay!!!! On you being back.



 Yup, I'm back


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I'm back




I'll consider you really here when you post in the Molpe threads.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Would it be possible for you all to post your IC actions at a faster rate of speed?  I'm on hold yet again cause there is no way for my character to avoid this...

I don't mean to sound rude, though I know that I do, but I have no desire to wait for another week to 10 days for the chance to post IC again cause my character's actions are so tied to the rest of the party...  It’s just frustrating.


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Would it be possible for you all to post your IC actions at a faster rate of speed?  I'm on hold yet again cause there is no way for my character to avoid this...
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude, though I know that I do, but I have no desire to wait for another week to 10 days for the chance to post IC again cause my character's actions are so tied to the rest of the party...  It’s just frustrating.




Guess you shouldn't have left us!!! 

Seriously though, you're dealing with six people in several different time zones and lives.  We're not going to all be on simultaneously for your gratification . . . though I wish we were - it would be cool!

If you want a solo game . . . find a solo game. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> If you want a solo game . . . find a solo game.




Unfortunately that is beyond my control....  As for your other words, I don't think my character being where she is entirely my fault, but thanks for the blame, as for the time zones...  You don't need to tell me about them, I've been in over half the world’s time zones...  It’s just frustrating.


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The copper-haired girl is once again unconscious, having yet to hit anyone in any fight thanks to her narcoleptic tendencies when presented with pretty colours.*




Absolutely hilarious!!!     

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Absolutely hilarious!!!
> 
> Keia



 I do my best to lighten up the situation 

You should see what Bellangere told Fedowin--she wants to see him in her bra


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Can you imagine the ribbing she will get later.  "Hey kitty, what do you think of my colorful scarf?"   <Thud> "Zzzzzz"

"Oooo Look!  A rainbow!"  <Thud>  "Zzzzzz"

still laughing

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Can you imagine the ribbing she will get later.  "Hey kitty, what do you think of my colorful scarf?"   <Thud> "Zzzzzz"
> 
> "Oooo Look!  A rainbow!"  <Thud>  "Zzzzzz"
> 
> ...



 Heehee   Poor copper-haired girl.  She's going to run back to her daddy after this and demand to know why he didn't make her immune to mind-affecting spells like all the other constructs


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

It does keep her alive though . . .   

Keia
_"It's not my fault"_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> It does keep her alive though . . .
> 
> Keia
> _"It's not my fault"_



 Admittedly so.  If Kitty bleeds out, then Copper will be one of three Rosethornes left unmurdered by the end of the night


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

[penut gallery] Rystil, there's a proposal in Shards of memory that I know BS and I would like to get your oppinion on  [/penut gallery]


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Admittedly so.  If Kitty bleeds out, then Copper will be one of three Rosethornes left unmurdered by the end of the night



I'll patch her up once someone stops filling me full of little green bolts of light. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Absolutely hilarious!!!




That was classic.    I missed it the first time though and probably would have missed it entirely if you hadn’t brought it to the OOC thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'll patch her up once someone stops filling me full of little green bolts of light.
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, Alire isn't just going to give up.  She's very adamant about getting that Jewel.  She wantses it...the precious!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, Alire isn't just going to give up.  She's very adamant about getting that Jewel.




Be careful...  Molpe got half her face sheared off by that nasty green crap.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She wantses it...the precious!




I guess the lameness for that joke more than makes up for the greatest of the narcoleptic joke.  (sorry for being brutally honest but it was very lame.   )


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess the lameness for that joke more than makes up for the greatest of the narcoleptic joke.  (sorry for being brutally honest but it was very lame.   )



[penut gallery] I'm still looking to see the Cleavage fitted Brazier.  [/penut gallery]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> [penut gallery] I'm still looking to see the Cleavage fitted Brazier.  [/penut gallery]



 I just find it hilarious that I psychically made the joke about then and then BS actually made the same mix-up--on the upside, if you do figure out how to fit a brazier over Molpe's bust, then she will be able to summon fire elemental from her cleavage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I just find it hilarious that I psychically made the joke about then and then BS actually made the same mix-up--on the upside, if you do figure out how to fit a brazier over Molpe's bust, then she will be able to summon fire elemental from her cleavage.



Its a big bust you might as well make it two fire elementals...


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Better than flames out her butt or something.

As for Alire - she just knows I don't have another shield spell (I double checked!).

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its a big bust you might as well make it two fire elementals...



 The problem with that is that the first one would take up the item slot, so it might cost 150% for the second one


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Better than flames out her butt or something.
> 
> As for Alire - she just knows I don't have another shield spell (I double checked!).
> 
> Keia



 She wasn't sure until she tried, but she overestimates Zykovian's power because she doesn't know what we know about his rolling idiosyncrasies, so she thinks he always does this well, so she was willing to try it out to make sure 

Plus she hates him for killing that Nymph


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

So init's Mhrazhar, Melody, then me?

As for Alire . . . she started it.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> So init's Mhrazhar, Melody, then me?
> 
> As for Alire . . . she started it.
> 
> Keia



 You're forgetting Fedowin before you and after Melody.

Technically, Alire wasn't there at the onset of that first fight, so she didn't start it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The problem with that is that the first one would take up the item slot, so it might cost 150% for the second one




I still think her strength of 6 is a bigger issue...  Money, well Molpe still hasn’t found any true money and she’s spent a future at the best dress shop in the known spheres…  So money is always just a new sugar daddy away…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Technically, Alire wasn't there at the onset of that first fight, so she didn't start it




So was it her evil twin that took that evil wand to Molpe's lovely face?


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Technically, Alire wasn't there at the onset of that first fight, so she didn't start it



Okay, but as the leader of their band, she should take responsibility for the band's actions . . . so . . . it's her fault.  

The New Band . . . . Alire and the Rosethorns!!  See the exclusive music video tonite!!

Getting silly, need sleep, Nite!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So was it her evil twin that took that evil wand to Molpe's lovely face?



 That first fight in that instance was the first fight with Zykovian


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

If I could be serious for a second I would like to apologize for my OOC posts tonight.  I was very much wrong for stating them. 

I got no excuse, I know I seem like I’m selfish and whinny so I do wish I could change that but somewhere along the line I feel like this game sort of passed my character by…  (Not me mind you, I just think out of all the concepts I had to chose from, and there is many thinks to RA’s wonderful work, I think I picked the wrong one for this game.  Molpe isn’t a killer, nor is she motivated by money, so I think she will always be at odds with this group.)

Anyhow, once again I'm sorry, and hope we can patch this up,
Adam


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, but as the leader of their band, she should take responsibility for the band's actions . . . so . . . it's her fault.
> 
> The New Band . . . . Alire and the Rosethorns!!  See the exclusive music video tonite!!
> 
> ...



 Alire and the Rosethornes...that could definitelt be a band--she's pretty and has a good voice, so it would probably sell well, at least up until she spewed acid attacks into crowds of her fans that began to corrode their flesh--that might make 'em think twice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That first fight in that instance was the first fight with Zykovian



When then OOC she has something coming for her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

> Molpe isn’t a killer, nor is she motivated by money, so I think she will always be at odds with this group



Hmmm...well really nobody in the group is--OK, maybe Fedowin does like his money, but the others seem to be more altruistic--I think they could get along quite well, given time to get to know each other


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> When then OOC she has something coming for her.



 Hmmm...not sure I understand this sentence in context.  Stupid me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...not sure I understand this sentence in context.  Stupid me




It means that purely OOC that I hope that Keia's archer sticks an arrow all the way though her.  

nighty night


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I just find it hilarious that I psychically made the joke about then and then BS actually made the same mix-up--on the upside, if you do figure out how to fit a brazier over Molpe's bust, then she will be able to summon fire elemental from her cleavage.




Continual flame?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Continual flame?



 Nope, just a women's brazier of commanding fire elementals


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, just a women's brazier of commanding fire elementals



You can cast continual flame on both.  Could be kind of fun.  Get comments like "Man, she's hot"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can cast continual flame on both.  Could be kind of fun.  Get comments like "Man, she's hot"



 Hmm...reminds me of the line from the Fantastic Four preview


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...reminds me of the line from the Fantastic Four preview



I haven't seen that, but I can imagine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Girl with thermometer to Human Torch: "Oh, you're hot!"

Human Torch: "Thanks, you too."


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Zykovian isn't a killer, nor is he motivated by money.  He likes money - has a need of money, but is not motivated by it.  As for the killer part, well, he doesn't consider himself a killer . . . but when people are trying to kill him and/or his friends, then, well, the gloves are off - so to speak.

Molpe will mesh well with the group once she is actually with the group and can interact - rather than being in a ''I just woke up with strange people in a bedroom" adversarial role. 

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 29, 2005)

RA... Thanks for the Map... FreeXenon loves Maps!!   

Muchas Gracias, Senior!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Molpe will mesh well with the group once she is actually with the group and can interact - rather than being in a ''I just woke up with strange people in a bedroom" adversarial role.



 Pretty much what he said. We are starting off at odds due to circumstances. Things will work well once we have a chance to interact.. and answer some questions??? Grrrr!!!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alire and the Rosethornes...that could definitelt be a band--she's pretty and has a good voice, so it would probably sell well, ...




All you need to sell well is good advertisement, everything else is optional (esp. good music ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Molpe will mesh well with the group once she is actually with the group and can interact - rather than being in a ''I just woke up with strange people in a bedroom" adversarial role.




I hope so...  :\  You’re the leader of the others so I'm sure it will happen.  I'm just happy that Molpe was blissfully ignorant, in a good way, of Zykovian's lethality with his bow.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Pretty much what he said. We are starting off at odds due to circumstances. Things will work well once we have a chance to interact.. and answer some questions??? Grrrr!!!




Thanks I hope so too.   and I believe Molpe answered every question that was asked of her.  (In a language that she knows.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> that could definitelt be a band--she's pretty and has a good voice.




I would like to point out Molpe had made money by singing in the game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would like to point out Molpe had made money by singing in the game.



 Molpe is prettier than Alire and has a better voice


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe is prettier than Alire and has a better voice




Ha!  Take that you green cloud spilling cow!

Edit: It is a green cloud correct?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't think it matters but I'm off for a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ha!  Take that you green cloud spilling cow!
> 
> Edit: It is a green cloud correct?



 It is a glob of liquid green fire


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is a glob of liquid green fire




I stand corrected.

Ha! Take that you glob of liquid green fire spewing*cow!

* I liked spewing better in after thought...

Okay really gone.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Did I notice a way up onto the roof while we were in the house?
How easy do I surmise that it would be to climb up to the roof assuming that she completely ignored me.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Not while you were _in_ the house but you did while you were stalking around the house and spotting that one time while trying to triangulate the jewel 

There's a Romeo-and-Juliet-style balcony along the back of the house that can be reached from the second story, and it would be trivial to climb from the balcony onto the roof.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 29, 2005)

[Rystil][sblock]So... full bore run - 1 round to get to the balcony, and the second round to get up and possibly into melee range?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Well you did go away from the house to get to poor Bellangere, so we're looking at 

One round of running to get into the house, to the stairs (you have more movement after that, but running must be in a straight line and the stairs curve on the way up).

Then a double-move up the stairs because they curve, with movement left over to head along the hall (in the opposite direction to the double-doors you used before).

Then a double-move to get through the door into the room adjacent to the balcony, through that room and onto the balcony.

Then a round of climbing and (assuming a successful climb, moving close enough that you can attack Alire next round.

24 seconds to do all that?  That's actually really fast--like action-movie-chase-scene-and-run-away-from-the-fireball fast 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

> (OOC: Quite so--the problem was a non-3 roll on the part that is doubled compounded by a 2 on sneak attack.)




Just a little note: You roll the doubled (tripled, etc) part multiple times.

1d3-1 + 1d3-1 + 1d6

I also think the minimum of 1 is for the total, unfortunately. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just a little note: You roll the doubled (tripled, etc) part multiple times.
> 
> 1d3-1 + 1d3-1 + 1d6
> 
> ...



 I did know about the multiple rolling thing from the PH, but I still like rolling once and multiplying for its wider variations on crit damage, so that's what I do anyway (average still stays the same).  That's the first I heard about the minimum of 1 applying to the final crit, but it makes sense.  Fortunately, you did roll a 2 on the 1d3, so the damage is correct if we assume that means two 2s


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

It's fine either way, just wanted to point that out. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Okey dokey.  I did know that, although I came across one fellow PbP player who didn't an got confused when our GM rolled 9 damage to him on a x2 critical.  He was like "Wait: 9 isn't a multiple of 2!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 29, 2005)

I have redone the map in a Photshop PSD File. If Rystil or anyone would like to use it to make maps of encounters please let me know and I will send it to you. 

Maps are good! They are our friend!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have redone the map in a Photshop PSD File. If Rystil or anyone would like to use it to make maps of encounters please let me know and I will send it to you.
> 
> Maps are good! They are our friend!!



 Maps are my enemy actually


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maps are my enemy actually




Really?  How?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Really?  How?
> 
> Keia



 They take too long to draw


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They take too long to draw



For my M&M game, I actually had it on a battlemat for myself and a rough sketch in Paint for everyone else.  Though I'm thinking there's got to be an easier way . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> For my M&M game, I actually had it on a battlemat for myself and a rough sketch in Paint for everyone else.  Though I'm thinking there's got to be an easier way . . .
> 
> Keia



 I've played for years with the whole grid in my head, but now I have to draw them


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2005)

Now, now . . . it's not so bad . . . there, there . . . if we could see the grid in your mind everything would be easier for everyone . . . then again, maybe we don't want to see the grid in your mind . . .   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> For my M&M game, I actually had it on a battlemat for myself and a rough sketch in Paint for everyone else.  Though I'm thinking there's got to be an easier way . . .




Your guys are more than welcome to open a topic in the talking the talk about mapping for PbP games.  I'll push vendetta in that direction so you can see how he does it.

I would so you some of his maps on groovy gamers but well…  Isida’s Half-Orc got really excited upon my Half-Nymph…   You now need to be a member to see the forum.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep, but he's using Dundjinni, which not everyone will have available. 

There have been a few threads about making maps for PbP games already.

I usually link to a few maps from my PbP, which only uses free tools, but requires some scripting knowledge to be used (it's a JavaScript) and a bit of work. 

Graveyard
Temple

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Now, now . . . it's not so bad . . . there, there . . . if we could see the grid in your mind everything would be easier for everyone . . . then again, maybe we don't want to see the grid in your mind . . .
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, well I wish I was telepathic like that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your guys are more than welcome to open a topic in the talking the talk about mapping for PbP games.  I'll push vendetta in that direction so you can see how he does it.
> 
> I would so you some of his maps on groovy gamers but well…  Isida’s Half-Orc got really excited upon my Half-Nymph…   You now need to be a member to see the forum.



 Heehee, somehow I'm not surprised


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, but he's using Dundjinni, which not everyone will have available.




Well, I am in the habit of buying books for my GMs...  RA let me know if you’re interested. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> I usually link to a few maps from my PbP, which only uses free tools, but requires some scripting knowledge to be used (it's a JavaScript) and a bit of work.




Wow, those are some very very nice maps Thanee.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, somehow I'm not surprised




Well... she didn't recognize the danger signs...  So it wasn't her fault nor mine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, but he's using Dundjinni, which not everyone will have available.
> 
> There have been a few threads about making maps for PbP games already.
> 
> ...



 Wow, yes, very very nice maps!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well... she didn't recognize the danger signs...  So it wasn't her fault nor mine.



 Nope, not saying it was


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

RA.  Hey you wrote this could you check to make sure I got it all correct?  (And you might want to double-check your work.  It really has an abnormal progression.  (which is fine I just never noticed it at high level before… It gets hard to read)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA.  Hey you wrote this could you check to make sure I got it all correct?  (And you might want to double-check your work.  It really has an abnormal progression.  (which is fine I just never noticed it at high level before… It gets hard to read)



 That looks correct to me for the Spells Known   Not a weird progression at all


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That looks correct to me for the Spells Known




Cool...  That was an nightmare.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not a weird progression at all




You would know better an I...  The math just got different but bards don't have full casting.  (which I remembered later.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

> Cool... That was an nightmare.




I know, that's why I just do it in .txt 



> You would know better an I... The math just got different but bards don't have full casting.  (which I remembered later.)



That's correct


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know, that's why I just do it in .txt




It was your txt file that made it so nightmarish...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It was your txt file that made it so nightmarish...



 Naw...my .txt file is beautiful


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil . . . 

As an advance notice - I'm off to Origins Friday thru Sunday . . . I'll have internet but I'll be posting seldom.

Any chance of an NPC Fedowin action, and GM post?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil . . .
> 
> As an advance notice - I'm off to Origins Friday thru Sunday . . . I'll have internet but I'll be posting seldom.
> 
> ...



 I would do that except I'm not sure of what Fedowin would say.  If it was just a matter of having him attack, it would be one thing, but Bellangere wants to duel Fedowin one-on-one (she's pretty pissed that the Mojiin are interrupting their intimate moment) and I'm rather unsure as to whether Fedowin would agree or laugh in her face


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw...my .txt file is beautiful



RA, your spells known in your txt file wrap into the BAB of the next level, you give no indication what level you are looking at other than you have to count them....  It sucks and if you loved close to me I would be tempted to poke you in the yes three stooges style cause of all the eyestrain you have caused me.

Anyhow my copy still needs work... I would like to cut the bard abilities in their instead of saying like so and so.  I would also like to add in the description what level you get it at.  (Just like the PHB)

Layout needs work also...

The Siren


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, your spells known in your txt file wrap into the BAB of the next level, you give no indication what level you are looking at other than you have to count them....  It sucks and if you loved close to me I would be tempted to poke you in the yes three stooges style cause of all the eyestrain you have caused me.
> 
> Anyhow my copy still needs work... I would like to cut the bard abilities in their instead of saying like so and so.  I would also like to add in the description what level you get it at.  (Just like the PHB)
> 
> ...



 Hmm....it doesn't bleed over into the next line on _my_ Notepad program ::shrugs::


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Considering their last dance and the results thus far, I'm not certain either.

Just wanted to check - I'll be signing off rather soon but I would have waited if you were going to post anything.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Wait . . . he's here!!

Cool!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

> Considering their last dance and the results thus far, I'm not certain either.



Yup, there's that too 



> Just wanted to check - I'll be signing off rather soon but I would have waited if you were going to post anything.



I'll do my best to post as much as I can as soon as I can.  Have fun at Origins!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Wait . . . he's here!!
> 
> Cool!!



Oooo, then stay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Wait . . . he's here!!




Would you look at the siren link while you wait for him to post? (RA too)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Would you look at the siren link while you wait for him to post? (RA too)



 I looked at it--looks good to me (although I think everything looks good, including my original file, so I am not the one to ask )


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Figures, I decide to stay and bust out of my tournament in the same minute <sigh> . . . 

Ah well.  Time to read or something

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....it doesn't bleed over into the next line on _my_ Notepad program ::shrugs::




Standard notepad on an XP machine.  Resolution 1024 x 768 on a 19-inch monitor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Figures, I decide to stay and bust out of my tournament in the same minute <sigh> . . .
> 
> Ah well.  Time to read or something
> 
> Keia



 Bust out of your tournament?  What's that mean?


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks good BS.  As a suggestion, I would add the weapon and armor proficiencies to the details.  I would also note if they have to learn their spells (any cost) and what stat, if any, the bonus spells for a high ability would come from.  

They really get all of the Bard skills . . . didn't know that.  Hmmmm. 

The only other suggestion would be to add a header on the spells in the lead table that those are spells cast per day.

Looks great . . . Only about twenty more classes or so to go . . .  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bust out of your tournament?  What's that mean?



I was playing online poker to prep for a tournament I'm in tomorrow night.  I lost a high stakes game to some joker with a 3-5 that stayed for a miracle flop.

Ah well.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I was playing online poker to prep for a tournament I'm in tomorrow night.  I lost a high stakes game to some joker with a 3-5 that stayed for a miracle flop.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Keia



 Awww...I have a friend who makes good hourly money at online poker.  I'm conservative--whenever I play, I am never the big winner, but I always come out ahead.  Although the last time I played, when my brother managed to deal himself a royal flush after seeing only the first three cards of the flop, that wasn't pretty for anybody else in the game


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Looks great . . . Only about twenty more classes or so to go . . .




Yeah, but I think I will get quickier as time goes by.  The siren txt file was just really fugly.


All of that was wonderful ideas also.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All of that was wonderful ideas also.




No problem, happy to help . . . so long as I get a point to the finished product.  

Arcanist formatting was . . . interesting as well.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No problem, happy to help . . . so long as I get a point to the finished product.




I got to learn how to wrap text around the graphs...  The second graph looks really out of place.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got to learn how to wrap text around the graphs...  The second graph looks really out of place.



I can do it in Word, but I don't have a full version of Acrobat to make certain they stay that way . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No problem, happy to help . . . so long as I get a point to the finished product.
> 
> Arcanist formatting was . . . interesting as well.
> 
> Keia



 So are you both saying my little daughter are ugly?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I can do it in Word, but I don't have a full version of Acrobat to make certain they stay that way . . .
> 
> Keia



 I don't have Word, just OpenOffice.  But at least its free (and legally so )


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So are you both saying my little daughter are ugly?



Noooooooooooooooooo!

I'm saying it was interesting . . . as an admission, it wasn't until my second pass on Zykovian's character that I realized there were both Signature spells and memorized spell tables . . . they were completely and neatly off of my text version in word . . . until I landscaped it and realized what happened . . . 

All my fault, you understand.  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't have Word, just OpenOffice.  But at least its free (and legally so )



So's my Acrobat reader !!   . . . and my Word . . . and . . .  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I'm saying it was interesting . . . as an admission, it wasn't until my second pass on Zykovian's character that I realized there were both Signature spells and memorized spell tables . . . they were completely and neatly off of my text version in word . . . until I landscaped it and realized what happened . . .
> 
> ...



 I love notepad because it lets me write really long lines like that without worrying about whether it gets Text Wrapped 

Heehee...Arcanist would be a mite weak though if it was missing the other chart


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So are you both saying my little daughter are ugly?




Sorry, but she isn't a prom queen...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I can do it in Word, but I don't have a full version of Acrobat to make certain they stay that way . . .




Okay, where do I go to do it?  (Tell me in word)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, but she isn't a prom queen...



 That's okay, I got voted for the male version (well our school did it for Homecoming and not prom) and we only need one in the family.  No joke on that one--everyone really liked me in my high school


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No joke on that one--everyone really liked me in my high school




You ruin all my fun...  I have so many jokes for that one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You ruin all my fun...  I have so many jokes for that one.



 Well, what I meant was that it is no joke on my part.  Some people don't expect the D&D-playing valedictorian to receive this distinction


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, where do I go to do it?  (Tell me in word)



Okay,

Right click on the table, scroll down to table properties, table tab, text wrapping, select around and you’re there. 

heres an example


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> In Seelie[sblock] "Alire, surrender or I shoot another one of your girls,"  Zykovian said, imploring the woman to stop the bloodshed.[/sblock]




Keia
[sblock][IC but OOC peanut gallery comment]Ohhh he sounds like Indiana Jones!!! [/IC but OOC peanut gallery comment] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia and BS:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...Indiana Jones.  Zykovian and he are similar in some ways, actually.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

BS . . . and Rystil, I guess [sblock]He's been trying to talk her out of this fight the entire time and she hasn't responded.  Zykovian really doesn't want this fight on his hands . . . he thinks there's something . . . more.  This comment is the typical don't make me shoot you - - oh wait that was the last one.  This one is something else [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

BS and Rystil[sblock] In quite a few ways, actually.  I hadn't spent much time thinking about it - but I guess that's really true.  Scholar turned adventurer traveling across the spheres.  Similar motivations, similar decisions on money versus morality.  Hmmm.  Cool, thanks Rystil! [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Right click on the table, scroll down to table properties, table tab, text wrapping, select around and you’re there.




Excellent.  Thank you.   I’ve probably installed word more times than days I’ve been alive but I rarely play with its deeper features.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Excellent.  Thank you.   I’ve probably installed word more times than days I’ve been alive but I rarely play with its deeper features.



 I've posted more times than days I have been alive.  Barely though


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

The problem with my quote is that I couldn't seem to emphasize the wording in writing the way I was thinking it would be said.  It came off different, which is why I added the descriptor afterward . . . to help.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm the Excel / Word guru in my group . . . something called a product specialist.

I think I'm asked more about non-work related issues and sheets and whatever than work-related by a 2 to 1 margin.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

BS and Rystil[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> In quite a few ways, actually.  I hadn't spent much time thinking about it - but I guess that's really true.  Scholar turned adventurer traveling across the spheres.  Similar motivations, similar decisions on money versus morality.  Hmmm.  Cool, thanks Rystil!



What the hell did RA do?  It was my comparison and I hadn't even read the background!  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia and BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Scholar turned adventurer traveling across the spheres. Similar motivations, similar decisions on money versus morality.



Indeed, exactly what I was thinking!  See BS, Molpe will get to adventure with an Indiana Jones guy.  And Indiana Jones is cool! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Just shows your natural talent, BS.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've posted more times than days I have been alive.  Barely though




I've installed office like 40 times in a day once...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia and BS:
[SBLOCK]


> What the hell did RA do? It was my comparison and I hadn't even read the background!



Heh, you just thought the quote sounded like IJ, but I actuaqlly figured out that the characters had similarities too   (Seriously though, I'll give credit where credit was due )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Alright, I've posted to keep the game moving . . . sleep needed so I'm ready for tomorrow night . . . oh yeah, and work too. 

hopefully we'll be back to me by morning -   

Nite!!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've installed office like 40 times in a day once...



 That reminds me of one of the worst times in my life--my internship at Arbitron Inc right before college...except it involved sticker labels on printers...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Alright, I've posted to keep the game moving . . . sleep needed so I'm ready for tomorrow night . . . oh yeah, and work too.
> 
> hopefully we'll be back to me by morning -
> 
> ...



 G'night Keia!


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Wait . . . are you old enough for Indiana Jones.    Just kidding.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm the Excel / Word guru in my group . . . something called a product specialist.




I will keep that in mind.  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I think I'm asked more about non-work related issues and sheets and whatever than work-related by a 2 to 1 margin.




Aye, same here...  Cable Modems, RAM, will you come by and fix my PC, if I bring my PC in will you fix it.    and we are all computer experts at this command. (Supposedly)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Bah, of course I am!  I watched those all the time as I was growing up--even my high school history teacher used to show them 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Sweet ! ! 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night Keia!




Indeed. 

Keia and RA [sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Indeed, exactly what I was thinking! See BS, Molpe will get to adventure with an Indiana Jones guy. And Indiana Jones is cool!



Oh I'm not truly worried about it anymore… I’ve been scheming with your character in mind for about a day in a half now…  RA can confirm this if he doesn’t give details.  I do think Molpe has all of the qualities to be a good vixen for an IJ type character.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia and BS:
[SBLOCK]
Hey look--my quote in BS's last post was attributed to you, Keia.  Pretty cool, huh?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have redone the map in a Photshop PSD File. If Rystil or anyone would like to use it to make maps of encounters please let me know and I will send it to you.
> 
> Maps are good! They are our friend!!



 Y'know, I was looking at your SBLOCKs back here in the thread for the IC post and I noticed that I never replied to this to thank you for your great job and hard work.  My bad--thanks FreeXenon: you made this clearer than I could have!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia and BS:
> [SBLOCK]
> Hey look--my quote in BS's last post was attributed to you, Keia.  Pretty cool, huh?
> [/SBLOCK]




RA and Keia. 
[sblock]Yeah awesome huh?  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Nighty night everyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty night everyone.



 G'night BS!


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Will a 5' adjustment move him out of Alire's targeting, or will a full move be necessary?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*It'll be a single move, which for you is a full move unless you get unstaggered.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Which, in fact, is why I'm waiting to post 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night BS!




And good morning to me also.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

BS You may want to sblock the last 2 posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Which, in fact, is why I'm waiting to post
> 
> Keia



 Indubitably.  I figured as much 

I do have a feeling that there's someone around with a wand that can do that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> BS You may want to sblock the last 2 posts.




Sorry, my mind can only process one SBlock at a time...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do have a feeling that there's someone around with a wand that can do that




The navy has ruined me for life.     That sounded kinky...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

RA

[sblock] I have no idea of distances...  Does Molpe still have more actions? (I have her down as having done a move action.)[/sblock]  Be back in a few.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The navy has ruined me for life.     That sounded kinky...



I feel your pain!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I feel your pain!!




Ahhh, that's not my pain...    

Anyhow, question for the crowd...  I sort of asked RA a question that could be considered pointless (aka: anal-retentive) but he seems to be timing out…   Should I wait for him to answer it or should I just move the game along and assume that if he didn’t want me to do what I’m about to do that he would have given me more to go on?


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

I would just post your actions and if he determines that your out of time, he'll clip it.  

You may want an order of preference in your actions though.

This is of course, completely blind on what your question is, so it might not make any sense.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> This is of course, completely blind on what your question is, so it might not make any sense.




It makes reasonable sense in this case...  It’s an issue with time and also with what Molpe sees.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia, Oh wise Master MS Word!  I need your help! 

I got the graph setup to word wrap but I cannot get words next to it...  If it makes a difference I made the graph originally in excel.

Help me Keia!  You are my only hope! 

Edit: Never mind for now.  I think I'm going to remake the graphs.  (Didn't like the formating...  I'm looking at the SRD formating right now.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It makes reasonable sense in this case...  It’s an issue with time and also with what Molpe sees.




I think I'm just going to wait...  Except for an hour or two this afternoon I will be around all day I imagine.  (and if I post and someone else’s acts on it we could be backing up quite a ways.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Bah, I'm at work ...anyways, Molpe and Glamour will exit the mansion directly after Melody this round.  This allows you to see everything (except Alire, who's on the roof and thus can't be seen from the entrance and make a full round of actions.  What that means is that you were correct that for now, Molpe and Glamour just did a double-move to get to the door and have no more actions left until after Melody (which is very soon--we just need Eonthar to post again, its a pity he left when he posted last time because it became his turn again 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Bah, I'm at work ...




Yay well so am I.   (right now I'm "stealing" WotC formating from the SRD for the graph for each class.) 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> anyways, Molpe and Glamour will exit the mansion directly after Melody this round.




Cool.  So for now you don't need anything else from me.  Gotcha![/SBLOCK]

My turn is done everyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Cool. So for now you don't need anything else from me. Gotcha!



Aye, that's correct.  Molpe will exit the mansion at the start of the fourth round, as originally advertised 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rystil*

[sblock]Unless someone intercedes, or I need to interact or respond I will continue up to the roof to engage Alire that way we will not be waiting on me.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Cool, thanks--That's what I thought!   We're actually waiting for Abdiel again because I had a full round of actions prepared last time Eonthar posted, so it went back to Abdiel again immediately but he was gone 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

RA, hey if I wanted to ask you questions regarding your character classes for the graphs should I make a new thread or just ask them here?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, hey if I wanted to ask you questions regarding your character classes for the graphs should I make a new thread or just ask them here?



 Either way's fine with me--I'm not too picky about things that are a tad off topic, since I do it all the time (I promise I won't close this thread )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll probably make a new thread soon, I know that Bront talked about helping with this, but first do any of your classes still have domain clerical spells or not?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll probably make a new thread soon, I know that Bront talked about helping with this, but first do any of your classes still have domain clerical spells or not?



 Yes.  Of the ones that are already posted on the Encyclopaedia thread, Champion uses the domains as normal for a cleric and Shaman finds spirits that grant them a bunch of different domains that change around all the time


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes.  Of the ones that are already posted on the Encyclopaedia thread, Champion uses the domains as normal for a cleric and Shaman finds spirits that grant them a bunch of different domains that change around all the time




So the clerical spell chart which looks like this:

```
0	1st	2nd	3rd	4th	5th	6th	7th	8th	9th
3	1+1	—	—	—	—	—	—	—	—
4	2+1	—	—	—	—	—	—	—	—
4	2+1	1+1	—	—	—	—	—	—	—
5	3+1	2+1	—	—	—	—	—	—	—
5	3+1	2+1	1+1	—	—	—	—	—	—
5	3+1	3+1	2+1	—	—	—	—	—	—
6	4+1	3+1	2+1	1+1	—	—	—	—	—
6	4+1	3+1	3+1	2+1	—	—	—	—	—
6	4+1	4+1	3+1	2+1	1+1	—	—	—	—
6	4+1	4+1	3+1	3+1	2+1	—	—	—	—
6	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	2+1	1+1	—	—	—
6	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	3+1	2+1	—	—	—
6	5+1	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	2+1	1+1	—	—
6	5+1	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	3+1	2+1	—	—
6	5+1	5+1	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	2+1	1+1	—
6	5+1	5+1	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	3+1	2+1	—
6	5+1	5+1	5+1	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	2+1	1+1
6	5+1	5+1	5+1	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	3+1	2+1
6	5+1	5+1	5+1	5+1	5+1	4+1	4+1	3+1	3+1
6	5+1	5+1	5+1	5+1	5+1	4+1	4+1	4+1	4+1
```
Would be useful yes?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Would be useful yes?



 Assuming you could change the numbers in it, it definitely would


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Assuming you could change the numbers in it, it definitely would




Yes, of course you can.  It’s really the +1 I'm talking about.  Can you open excel documents? (xls files)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, of course you can.  It’s really the +1 I'm talking about.  Can you open excel documents? (xls files)



 Open Office can open anything and also emulate anything when I save the document (so I can make .xls files too).  However, it doesn't always do so with perfect precision, particularly where font is concerned.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Help me Keia!  You are my only hope!




I'm around if you need help . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Open Office can open anything and also emulate anything when I save the document (so I can make .xls files too).  However, it doesn't always do so with perfect precision, particularly where font is concerned.




Cool.  Here is what I have so far.  As you can see I have the template for 5 different class types, Warrior (barbarian, fighter); Bard (obvious); Warrior Caster (ranger, paladin); Caster (sorcerer, wizard, druid); and Domain Caster (cleric)

From there it’s just a matter of coping the right master graph template in filling in the right information.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rystil*

[sblock]I am debating as to whether I should charge and grapple her so she cannot get away. I am thinking that I wil be at a serious advantage while grappling (with a higher BAB and natural weapons), however I do not think it will be so easy to grapple her.  (It is strange how people do not like to be grappled.   )

I am also considering attempting to toss her over the roof and onto the ground where everyone else is that way she cannot easily escape us without a very big problem. I might go over with her but that is of a lesser concern (I hope.).   

How would you resolve the toss over?
Round 1: Touch attack to start grapple then a Grapple check to start the grappple 
and then Pin (cannot speak) instead of Damage (preferrable since she is one of those pesky spell caster types)
Round 2: opposed grapple check to Move to resolve the toss??

Thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm around if you need help . . .




I got some for you...   (Have fun.  All excel questions) 

How do you super script only 1 character in a cell of text?

How do you enter a carriage return (line break) in a cell of text?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
If you grapple her you can send both of yourselves off the roof by moving, though throwing off the roof without a grapple would probably be best resolved via Bull Rush mechanics.

As for your round 1 and round 2 scenario, the only problem is that you cannot pin on that initial grapple check, but other than that, that's basically how it would go 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool. Here is what I have so far. As you can see I have the template for 5 different class types, Warrior (barbarian, fighter); Bard (obvious); Warrior Caster (ranger, paladin); Caster (sorcerer, wizard, druid); and Domain Caster (cleric)
> 
> From there it’s just a matter of coping the right master graph template in filling in the right information.



Neat, looks good!


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How do you super script only 1 character in a cell of text?
> 
> How do you enter a carriage return (line break) in a cell of text?




1: F2 the cell the data is in.  Highlight the selected letter or letters in the formula screen.  Select Format, Cells, Font, Effects (lower left) Superscript.  All done!!

2: Carriage return in the middle of a cell cannot be done.  It can be done in a Word Table however.

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How do you super script only 1 character in a cell of text?
> 
> How do you enter a carriage return (line break) in a cell of text?




You can always add new rows/columns and merge accordingly to achieve the same result. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Neat, looks good!




Thanks. 


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> 1: F2 the cell the data is in.  Highlight the selected letter or letters in the formula screen.  Select Format, Cells, Font, Effects (lower left) Superscript.  All done!!




Cool.  Thanks a bunch. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> 2: Carriage return in the middle of a cell cannot be done.  It can be done in a Word Table however.




That most be how WotC did it on the cleric then.  Link for Reference


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You can always add new rows/columns and merge accordingly to achieve the same result.




Ah, it keeps telling me that the lower data is going to go "bye bye" do you really want to do this.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

They also could have wrapped the text in the cell, then right aligned it in the table.

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rystil*

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you grapple her you can send both of yourselves off the roof by moving, though throwing off the roof without a grapple would probably be best resolved via Bull Rush mechanics.



 Good call! Makes Sense! If I succeded on a Bull Rush would she immediately go over? Any saves involved or just "Eiiii... cunch!!"?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Nope, no saving throw.  Her only "save" , if you will, is the opposed check on the Bull Rush, and you do get a +2 to that for charging   Note that it is possible that it will take more than one round of Bull Rushing to knock her completely off because she is not right at the edge, but the roof isn't exactly flat, so even if you don't push her all the way, she may have to make a Balance check or fall anyways. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> They also could have wrapped the text in the cell, then right aligned it in the table.




It good enough for now.  I can copy it into word and put the return in.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rystil*

[SBLOCK]Cool! 
Unless there are factors which you think I may need to take into consideration, I am thinking I will attemmpt to Bull Rush her over the edge.   Here's to hoping![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> 1: F2 the cell the data is in. Highlight the selected letter or letters in the formula screen. Select Format, Cells, Font, Effects (lower left) Superscript. All done!!




Uhm... I actually tried exactly that before posting here (was my immediate guess how to do it), and it did not work (always jumps back to the same setting for the whole cell before the change). :\

Maybe because I have some 8 yrs old version of Excel only. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Nope, the only factors to consider are those I already presented, as she doesn't have four legs or anything weird 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Maybe because I have some 8 yrs old version of Excel only.




it must be.  It works on 2000.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rystil*

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, the only factors to consider are those I already presented, as she doesn't have four legs or anything weird



 I was more referring to factors such as: I get up there and find out she has a miniature Tarrasque Archage body gaurd, or some other form of body guard to engage - or I see something else that might make me think twice about just charging out and going to town on her.    That sort of stuff... [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

And on '02.  

There were some oddball things that you couldn't do in Excel, but could do in Lotus and import to Excel and they would work . . . but I'm getting off track.   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Well, her Tarrasque Archmage bodyguard is also a Lich, but other than that, I think you have everything Mhrazhar knows about covered nicely 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> There were some oddball things that you couldn't do in Excel, but could do in Lotus and import to Excel and they would work . . . but I'm getting off track.




It's okay no one really minds if you release the inter geek a little bit.   (you’ve saved me hours worth of poking around already.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rystil*

[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, her Tarrasque Archmage bodyguard is also a Lich, but other than that, I think you have everything Mhrazhar knows about covered nicely



Doh!!! Game over... Man!! Game Over!! [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Nah, it just means you'll have to keep fighting it again and again every time you beat it.  'But why can't we just destroy the phylactery?' you ask?  BEcause the Crazan Arris is the phylactery 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

*Rystil*

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, it just means you'll have to keep fighting it again and again every time you beat it.  'But why can't we just destroy the phylactery?' you ask?  BEcause the Crazan Arris is the phylactery



BASTARD!!! Oh...My...GODS!!! 
I would never to think of being so cruel to players!!!! Wow! That is wrong on so many levels!! I think I am going to crawl back into my shell and cry now!    
Not that I am condoning it AT ALL, but _that_ is a thing of (malevolent) beauty! 
I am just starting to be really afraid of you!    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]


> Not that I am condoning it AT ALL, but that is a thing of (malevolent) beauty!
> I am just starting to be really afraid of you!



I'm glad you like it   I try to think of fun things like that for my players to deal with.  You should see some of the things I did in my years-running tabletop game 

But yeah, I definitely like evil plans that at least comes out with such elegance and beauty   Just like in algorithms, too 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Whose post are we on?  (I got to run in 30 minutes and I'm wondering how far we are always from my next set of actions and rather or not I should post them just in case.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 30, 2005)

I think we are waiting on Eonthar/Abdiel's actions
You could possibly post your actions in a Rystil sblock and let it go at that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I think we are waiting on Eonthar/Abdiel's actions
> You could possibly post your actions in a Rystil sblock and let it go at that.




Probably are. 

RA [SBlock]Unless stuff changes drastically heal Z. [/SBlock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Keia, its time for you to do that divine, ninja force trick you know...  I did the properties on the second graph and word wrapped it but I cannot get the text to move.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Gone, be back in an hour or an hour and a half. 

Though it could be two hours I just highly doubt it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gone, be back in an hour or an hour and a half.




Back I can update Molpe when the need comes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

RA here is the work in progress on the tables.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA here is the work in progress on the tables.



 Cool, looking good!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, looking good!




Glad to here it.   Oh are you spot checking these for errors since the game is going so slow? (or are you working on those last two classes? )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Glad to here it.   Oh are you spot checking these for errors since the game is going so slow? (or are you working on those last two classes? )



 I tried a Spot check, but my bonus to Spot is pretty low.  Wisdom is my lowest mental stat


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I tried a Spot check, but my bonus to Spot is pretty low.  Wisdom is my lowest mental stat



So your working on those classes then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So your working on those classes then?



 I wish I could--I have time, but I'm not at home, so I don't have the right books


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wish I could--I have time, but I'm not at home, so I don't have the right books




Ah, your working right now... then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, your working right now... then?



 Sorta...working in my side job as a question editor


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorta...working in my side job as a question editor




Funny...  You editing.   Okay so what does a question editor do/edit?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Funny...  You editing.   Okay so what does a question editor do/edit?



 I edit questions for poor wording, difficulty and pyramidality (basically, if you're asking a question and the answer is Batman, you don't start it off as, "The alter-ego of Bruce Wayne..." because then everyone buzzes in at once.  I don't make them look pretty or anything--not what I do--but I'm pretty good at making sure they have quality questions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I edit questions for poor wording, difficulty and pyramidality (basically, if you're asking a question and the answer is Batman, you don't start it off as, "The alter-ego of Bruce Wayne..." because then everyone buzzes in at once.  I don't make them look pretty or anything--not what I do--but I'm pretty good at making sure they have quality questions.




You’re doing that for the quiz show right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re doing that for the quiz show right?



 Not the television show, but a tournament.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not the television show, but a tournament.



Ahh.  Cool.  How many classes does your game have?  (I have 15 more to go.  I'm on the Amazon.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh.  Cool.  How many classes does your game have?  (I have 15 more to go.  I'm on the Amazon.)



 Exactly 63, and that's if I finish writing up every single one of 'em, so there's over 1/3 of them already online


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Exactly 63, and that's if I finish writing up every single one of 'em, so there's over 1/3 of them already online



I meant how many do you have online but cool.  

You do need to do that.  That would make a pretty fat book.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I meant how many do you have online but cool.
> 
> You do need to do that.  That would make a pretty fat book. :ccol:



 If I managed to do that, and someone edited them for purdyness, it might even be salable, who knows?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I managed to do that, and someone edited them for purdyness, it might even be salable, who knows?




Heh, I just want it to have it.  (You still need to write alot more for each class if you want to sale it.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Heh, I just want it to have it.  (You still need to write alot more for each class if you want to sale it.  )



 Well


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well




Well what?  Do you want me to lie to you and tell you its perfect as is?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well what?  Do you want me to lie to you and tell you its perfect as is?



 That's why I said after editing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's why I said after editing




Ah, I see.  Looks like it’s going to be another quite evening in the game... Eonthar, hasn't been on since 1:30 PST.  Do you know when he usually sneaks online?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

RA, I'm looking at the Martial Artist and I would like to know if their is anything on the Monk's table they would not have access to at the same level as a normal monk.  So do they?

Like these: Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus, Unarmed Damage, AC Bonus, Unarmored  Speed Bonus.  (They all progress the equivalent Monk level right?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I'm looking at the Martial Artist and I would like to know if their is anything on the Monk's table they would not have access to at the same level as a normal monk.  So do they?
> 
> Like these: Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus, Unarmed Damage, AC Bonus, Unarmored  Speed Bonus.  (They all progress the equivalent Monk level right?)



 All exactly the same as the monk with one crucial exception--the monk does not get Slow Fall 10 ever and the martial artist does get it.  Other than that, it gets Slow Fall at the same levels as the monk.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All exactly the same as the monk with one crucial exception--the monk does not get Slow Fall 10 ever and the martial artist does get it.  Other than that, it gets Slow Fall at the same levels as the monk.




Okay, what level do they get slow fall 10 ft. at?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, what level do they get slow fall 10 ft. at?



 That'd be level 2


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool.  I think I got it right...

Now located here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

*beep* Does the Dragonlord's psionic progression follow any known class?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *beep* Does the Dragonlord's psionic progression follow any known class?



That one took me hours to get right and involves conversions back and forth between magic and psionics. Even if I could find you the formula somewhere, I must admit that no matter how ugly it is, it will save time (and possibly accuracy) to just copy my chart


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That one took me hours to get right and involves conversions back and forth between magic and psionics.




Then why didn't you warn me of this one?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Even if I could find you the formula somewhere, I must admit that no matter how ugly it is, it will save time (and possibly accuracy) to just copy my chart




Chart?  Is that what you call that...  Interesting.  Very interesting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then why didn't you warn me of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Chart?  Is that what you call that...  Interesting.  Very interesting.



 Yup, its a chart!  I totally forgot about the Ecomancer and the Dragonlord--mea culpa!  For what its worth, the Ecomancer doesn't have a chart at all even though its a double-caster (OK, there's fragments of a chart I forgot to delete, but no actual chart )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, its a chart!




If you say so...  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I totally forgot about the Ecomancer and the Dragonlord--mea culpa!  For what its worth, the Ecomancer doesn't have a chart at all even though its a double-caster (OK, there's fragments of a chart I forgot to delete, but no actual chart )




The Ecomancer I did about an hour ago...  The dual caster I remember was the enchantress and I did her about an hour ago also.  (sshhhh don't tell my wife.  )

Would you check to make sure they look correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you say so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh yeah, the enchantress...I did her too!  I took a look at how you did her and it looks right.  Then again, I liked it from the time I did her as well, but I can read anything I guess


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the enchantress...I did her too!  I took a look at how you did her and it looks right.  Then again, I liked it from the time I did her as well, but I can read anything I guess




The Enchantress wasn't hard to read.  She's a dual caster with two progressions.  I think it took me about 10 minutes to do her chart.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The Enchantress wasn't hard to read.  She's a dual caster with two progressions.  I think it took me about 10 minutes to do her chart.



 Cool, glad it was easy to do her then!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, glad it was easy to do her then!



Yup.   The hard one are the ones where they have dual progressions merged into one progression, like the Siren, Dragonlord, and the other two that made me seeking professional mental help.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup.   The hard one are the ones where they have dual progressions merged into one progression, like the Siren, Dragonlord, and the other two that made me seeking professional mental help.



 Why, I would think they'd be easier since they have less charts (except the Arcanist).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why, I would think they'd be easier since they have less charts (except the Arcanist).



Oh yeah the Arcanist!

_Makes a note for Molpe to strangle the next Arcanist she sees..._

Yeah but your looking at this the long way...  Look at the actual amount of work one needs to do.   

(I got 8 more to go.  I just started the secound page.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

RA, same thing with the gladiator, what do they not get on the Monk abilities?

Like these: Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus, Unarmed Damage, AC Bonus, Unarmored Speed Bonus. (They all progress the equivalent Monk level right?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah the Arcanist!
> 
> _Makes a note for Molpe to strangle the next Arcanist she sees..._
> 
> ...





> Makes a note for Molpe to strangle the next Arcanist she sees...



Zykovian's an Arcanist so that can be arranged...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, same thing with the gladiator, what do they not get on the Monk abilities?
> 
> Like these: Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus, Unarmed Damage, AC Bonus, Unarmored Speed Bonus. (They all progress the equivalent Monk level right?)



 They get all the ones you mentioned (you'll also see them mentioned in the Gladiator description).  Note that the ones you mentioned are pretty much the only monk abilities they do get though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Zykovian's an Arcanist so that can be arranged...




Ah, and Dr Z is staggered...  I don't know what that means but I think Molpe might have a chance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, and Dr Z is staggered...  I don't know what that means but I think Molpe might have a chance.



 It means if he does a standard action (like try to break the grapple) he takes one damage--it also means that the initial unarmed damage on the grapple might knock him out


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They get all the ones you mentioned (you'll also see them mentioned in the Gladiator description).  Note that the ones you mentioned are pretty much the only monk abilities they do get though






			
				Gladiator Description said:
			
		

> Monk Abilities: As Monk (remember that the AC Bonus, Unarmed Strike, Fast Movement keep increasing like for a Monk)




That's not really useful in all honesty, it doesn't say which ones a Gladiator gets and which ones they don't get.  Do they get the slow fall and stuff?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It means if he does a standard action (like try to break the grapple) he takes one damage--it also means that the initial unarmed damage on the grapple might knock him out




Hmm...  It would be worse living that down that it would be for FreeXenon to live down his drumming, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's not really useful in all honesty, it doesn't say which ones a Gladiator gets and which ones they don't get. Do they get the slow fall and stuff?



Ummm...it definitely does say which ones they get on the chart 

No slow fall, etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ummm...it definitely does say which ones they get on the chart




Lets not go over the disaster that your charts are again...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No slow fall, etc.




I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll try to figure it out.




Okay, besides the movement I think I have it right.  At first level they get the barbarian's movement so they would have 40 land speed.

The later at level 3 and every few levels later they get the monk's movement and they get all of the monk’s movement bonus so at 20th level they have a +70 to movement.  (correct?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Holy cow the sage is ugly...  Its got Wizard and "bard +1" progression though right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, besides the movement I think I have it right.  At first level they get the barbarian's movement so they would have 40 land speed.
> 
> The later at level 3 and every few levels later they get the monk's movement and they get all of the monk’s movement bonus so at 20th level they have a +70 to movement.  (correct?)



 Movement is correct


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Holy cow the sage is ugly...  Its got Wizard and "bard +1" progression though right?



 But its one of the dual casters you like with separate charts :\

Its the same as Wizard and Bard, but the Spells Known have the extra Divinations.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Movement is correct



It’s a better question for later but this movement... How does light, and heavy armor affect it?

Do they act just like they do for the barbarian and monk? (aka Barbarian till you wear heavy armor and a Monk in any armor at all.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But its one of the dual casters you like with separate charts :\




Yup, but its got all of the +1s.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It’s a better question for later but this movement... How does light, and heavy armor affect it?
> 
> Do they act just like they do for the barbarian and monk? (aka Barbarian till you wear heavy armor and a Monk in any armor at all.)



 They keep it all in light armour and lose everything in medium or heavier.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

RA, I saw your post in shard.  Are we going to go into a holding pattern till Keia gets back or did he want you to NPC his character?  (No issue either way, I know he will have limited access, which is probably going to be adequate enough in all honesty but I thought I saw a post from him about NPC him…)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I saw your post in shard.  Are we going to go into a holding pattern till Keia gets back or did he want you to NPC his character?  (No issue either way, I know he will have limited access, which is probably going to be adequate enough in all honesty but I thought I saw a post from him about NPC him…)



 I don't feel I need to hold here as much, but I definitely don't want to start a new game without one of the players.  I will try not to NPC any PC more than necessary, though--I wouldn't be able to come up with snappy Indiana Jones lines as well as Keia, and I definitely want him around for roleplaying after this encounter if you guys win


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be able to come up with snappy Indiana Jones lines as well as Keia, and I definitely want him around for roleplaying after this encounter if you guys win




I do too. 

Damn you, RA!   I'm down to the last two and they both have fugly spell progressions, which means I've seen about 3 times as mean FSP as you told me their would be.   

Oh well...  I got really far, I mean I got alot more done than I thought I would.  I think I'm done for the night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do too.
> 
> Damn you, RA!   I'm down to the last two and they both have fugly spell progressions, which means I've seen about 3 times as mean FSP as you told me their would be.
> 
> Oh well...  I got really far, I mean I got alot more done than I thought I would.  I think I'm done for the night.



 Its frankly amazing.  This same progress would have taken me weeks!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its frankly amazing.  This same progress would have taken me weeks!




Ah, thanks!    Honesty, I've always been good at data processing, mostly cause I don't use the mouse for most things. (sort of half to at times but not when I'm really entering data.)

Oh and I think you underestimate the power of copy and paste.  (I did make templates for a reason.  )

Newest copy has been edited into previous post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, thanks!    Honesty, I've always been good at data processing, mostly cause I don't use the mouse for most things. (sort of half to at times but not when I'm really entering data.)
> 
> Oh and I think you underestimate the power of copy and paste.  (I did make templates for a reason.  )
> 
> Newest copy has been edited into previous post.



 Ah, well I could probably do it, but I'd go berserk and start breaking things after like three or four


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, well I could probably do it, but I'd go berserk and start breaking things after like three or four




Well we use to have 280 commands we guarded for and if we made a change to the x.400 address, or if we had to rebuild the exchange server, we use to have to copy and paste and build a brand new x.400 address.

It’s a crappy job...  but I’m twice as fast, at least, cause I never use the mouse to do...  (Hot Keys all the way.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well we use to have 280 commands we guarded for and if we made a change to the x.400 address, or if we had to rebuild the exchange server, we use to have to copy and paste and build a brand new x.400 address.
> 
> It’s a crappy job...  but I’m twice as fast, at least, cause I never use the mouse to do...  (Hot Keys all the way.)



 Yikes!  At least it helps your table-fu


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes!  At least it helps your table-fu




True, true enough.  I've been pretty good since 96-97 though.  That's when I really started to lean my fu skills by installing windows workstations (NT 4.0 and the requires software) without using a mouse.

It was always fun to have a new trainee…  “Did you get that?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True, true enough.  I've been pretty good since 96-97 though.  That's when I really started to lean my fu skills by installing windows workstations (NT 4.0 and the requires software) without using a mouse.
> 
> It was always fun to have a new trainee…  “Did you get that?”



 Heh, with your copy/paste and Keia's MSOffice tips, you make a good team


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm back for about 20-30 minutes - do I need to psot and where?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm back for about 20-30 minutes - do I need to psot and where?
> 
> Keia



 Nope, still waiting on Abdiel


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2005)

Rats . . . I play poker all night - and go to see War of the Worlds and still nothing.

rystil[sblock]single move action to the villa out of Alire's line of sight.  Next round fire on the one attacking Abdiel.  Next round, fire again.  If she closes, ray of frost, or 5' adjust and fire.  I'll try and check back in the evenings.[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry Keia, but thanks for checking in!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, still waiting on Abdiel



but he just posted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> but he just posted.



 Yup.  Now its Molpe and then Zykovian, though I have an action for Zykovian now, so we can keep going


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2005)

Still here.  I'll try to stay awake and post - 6:00am comes early.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Still here.  I'll try to stay awake and post - 6:00am comes early.
> 
> Keia



 6:00 AM is sneaky--its always waaaaay too early


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm hitting it - I'll check tomorrow night (or earlier 6:45 this morning) if I get the chance.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm hitting it - I'll check tomorrow night (or earlier 6:45 this morning) if I get the chance.
> 
> Keia



 No problem--G'night!


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 1, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, still waiting on Abdiel




Sorry about the delay, I am away for the week on training, and we had a big dinner after the class today. I just got back - and posted.

I will not be able to post tomorrow, or probably most of the weekend - I will be in class all day, and then travelling back home, and then going away for the weekend, and will probably not have internet access.

Rystil:[SBLOCK]
Abdiel will continue to full attack Bellangere until he takes her down. He will then find the nearest opponent, and repeat the same process.

I am assuming, that since the dragon format is Abdiel's natural, that if ever he were to die, he would remain in his current form. Which means that the Crazan Arris would permanently be absorbed within his body - right?

If it seems like bad things are happening to the group, or when Abdiel is knocked below 0 hit points, Abdiel will attempt to stop the combat, by doing the following:

While holding one of his claws to his own throat, he will yell something to the effect of "Stop! Stop this combat right now! We are fighting for possession of the Crazan Arris. I have it, and if I die, no one will be able to get it! If you do not stop attacking my friends, I will kill myself, and no one will get the Crazan Arris!"  If the fighting does not stop, Abdiel will perform a Coup de Grace on himself (if such a thing is possible)

Abdiel would rather that the Crazan Arris be lost than fall into the wrong hands.
[/SBLOCK]

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm hitting it - I'll check tomorrow night (or earlier 6:45 this morning) if I get the chance.




By 3 minutes!!!  Oh how I've failed you all!!!!   

Have a good trip!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]
No problem.  Oh, and if Abdiel is knocked unconscious while in dragon form, any items absorbed into his body are gently expelled--this prevents it from being a failsafe way to eliminate all evil artifacts, etc 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> By 3 minutes!!!  Oh how I've failed you all!!!!
> 
> Have a good trip!



 No worries, since Zykovian's actions will change if he gets his healing, I'll wait for Keia to post his reply and new action if he gets to it tomorrow morning.  If not, I'll assume he agrees to being healed and then merge two rounds of actions into one


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No worries, since Zykovian's actions will change if he gets his healing, I'll wait for Keia to post his reply and new action if he gets to it tomorrow morning.




No rush but I think he gave actions yesterday for if he got healed.  (your reply was someone with a wand was around to do such a thing.)

Hopefully that helps some.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No rush but I think he gave actions yesterday for if he got healed.  (your reply was someone with a wand was around to do such a thing.)
> 
> Hopefully that helps some.



 Well, I can guess what he would do by combining rounds, but since I'm going to sleep in 15 minutes, I'll see if he comes on


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I can guess what he would do by combining rounds, but since I'm going to sleep in 15 minutes, I'll see if he comes on




Sounds like a plan to me... I should be sleeping soon also.  Oh I will be missing tomorrow morning from 8 AM to about 12 PM (PST) but I should be around after that.


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]When Zykovian is healed he will direct his efforts on firing at the one on Abdiel, thenmove back out to fire on Alire (assuming he has the points to survive).  I'll try and check tonight around 11:00pm-ish (I'll be at Origins)[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Gone till this afternoon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

FreeXenon--thanks for the map. There's just a few things--Abdiel and Bellangere were facing off above and below each other on the grid (though that doesn't matter really). More importantly, while Melody is indeed inside, Zykovian is hiding outside under the eaves, so he is more along the side of the house than he is in the doorway--Molpe and her Ninja accomplice are there too, with Molpe directly adjacent to him and the Ninja next to Molpe protectively.  Other than that, awesome!  Oh, and I look forward to figuring out how you'll show that Melody is in the house, while Mhrazhar and Alire are on top of the roof


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

Time to show off your 3d modeling skillz. 

Well, Melody should be on the roof soon after him, he only has a lead of 1 round and slightly higher speed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Time to show off your 3d modeling skillz.
> 
> Well, Melody should be on the roof soon after him, he only has a lead of 1 round and slightly higher speed.
> 
> ...



 Heehee, I hope you meant FreeXenon with the 3D modelling skills 

As for Melody, she's going to be 2 rounds behind him because the stairs can't be sprinted, and the round you sprint to the climbing place cannot also have climbing, so unfortunately, the fragment of a round missing from Melody's movement will get rounded up by this--so the action after the next one


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

It's always a marvel how fast people can speak in D&D (not meant as criticism, just think it's funny, if you think how short those rounds actually are). 

Can Melody hear them, being inside and all that?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

That counts as soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It's always a marvel how fast people can speak in D&D (not meant as criticism, just think it's funny, if you think how short those rounds actually are).
> 
> Can Melody hear them, being inside and all that?
> 
> ...



 I agree with you.  In my tabletop game, I had to stop my PCs from filibustering the BBEG once, and they complained "But speaking is a free action!"  

Melody can probably make out the first comment from Bellangere because she is shouting to Alire, who is in Melody's direction, but the Alire reply would be in the wrong direction to propagate well, and then probably by the time the next Bellangere comment was stated, Melody would be deep inside.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That counts as soon.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 That's true--when I calculated it, I was initially very impressed that Mhrazhar managed to run across the courtyard, into the mansion, up the curving staircase, across the upper hallway, through the doorway to the balcony, and climb the roof all in 24 seconds.  It would definitely take me longer than 24 seconds!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It's always a marvel how fast people can speak in D&D (not meant as criticism, just think it's funny, if you think how short those rounds actually are).



I've noticed that as well. Mhrazhar is can say quite a lot in 6 seconds - just take a look at the beginning of this combat!!  

Here's the corrected Map - I cheesed out on the First Floor and Second Floor issue. I am not that good with Photshop so, an attempt at creating  3-D model is going to be quite the chore!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I've noticed that as well. Mhrazhar is can say quite a lot in 6 seconds - just take a look at the beginning of this combat!!
> 
> Here's the corrected Map - I cheesed out on the First Floor and Second Floor issue. I am not that good with Photshop so, an attempt at creating  3-D model is going to be quite the chore!!



 Awesome--that's pretty much exactly how I had envisioned it (except the people on the roof of course ).  One more thing: Does the shadowy U mean unconscious and the shadowy X mean dead?  Because technically, Kitty is still alive for the moment (not for long)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awesome--that's pretty much exactly how I had envisioned it (except the people on the roof of course ).  One more thing: Does the shadowy U mean unconscious and the shadowy X mean dead?  Because technically, Kitty is still alive for the moment (not for long)




Ummm - yes, Exactly! I will correct that in the next map.... Thanks...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Ummm - yes, Exactly! I will correct that in the next map.... Thanks...



 OK, cool.  I hadn't noticed those til now.  While Zykovian's Nymph victim died immediately, both the Ruby-haired girl and Kitty will bleed to death.  In two rounds or so when the bleeding is complete, then Zykovian's kill-count will go up to 3 :\


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, you know why bounty hunters cannot be force sensitive... oh, wait, wrong game! 

Uhm... what ruby-haired girl? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, you know why bounty hunters cannot be force sensitive... oh, wait, wrong game!
> 
> Uhm... what ruby-haired girl?
> 
> ...



First combat, the one with the Nymph where Alire, Fedowin, and Mhrazhar only appeared later on in the fight.

And nope, I don't know why bounty hunters can't be force-sensitive.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

RA, just to make sure 15 damage on a non-critical correct?  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, just to make sure 15 damage on a non-critical correct?  :\



 That's right--she did 13 to Fedowin a few times I think


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

She deals so much damage all the time... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> First combat, the one with the Nymph where Alire, Fedowin, and Mhrazhar only appeared later on in the fight.




"both the Ruby-haired girl and Kitty will bleed to death" 



> And nope, I don't know why bounty hunters can't be force-sensitive.




That was in WEG Star Wars IIRC.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

> "both the Ruby-haired girl and Kitty will bleed to death"




That's where my sentence changed on me mid-stride and I needed to fix the tense but forgot .  It should be "Both the ruby-haired girl and Kitty will have bled to death" 



> That was in WEG Star Wars IIRC.



I could tell it was a Star Wars game, just not why


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's right--she did 13 to Fedowin a few times I think




Wow, I think I found a new class after Molpe dies here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, I think I found a new class after Molpe dies here.



 Dies?  She's the one holding the Curing wand and she goes next after Zykovian


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dies?  She's the one holding the Curing wand and she goes next after Zykovian




Oh its just a matter of time, her body isn't meant for the riggers of combat...  She's been hit twice in combat for a total of 25 damage.    First time she had 1 hit point left over, the second time 2. (double   )

That's not a good pattern...  

But that's not the bad news either...  The bad news is that an NPC has never missed when attacking her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh its just a matter of time, her body isn't meant for the riggers of combat...  She's been hit twice in combat for a total of 25 damage.  First time she had 1 hit point left over, the second time 2. (double  )
> 
> That's not a good pattern...
> 
> But that's not the bad news either... The bad news is that an NPC has never missed when attacking her.



Well, she was missed two times out of four. That's good news!  Also, 15 was nearly Bellangere's max damage--its pretty good, but not that impressive (I've seen a level 1 character without my powerful classes or races do 23 damage on a non-critical)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

That's why fighters wear armor.  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's why fighters wear armor.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 That too  (Though Molpe's dress is as good as, or better than, Studded Leather)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

Bah, that's cheating... 

j/k


AC 16 isn't that bad, actually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, she was missed two times out of four. That's good news!




Whom missed who?  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, 15 was nearly Bellangere's max damage--its pretty good, but not that impressive (I've seen a level 1 character without my powerful classes or races do 23 damage on a non-critical)




Well she gets close to the mark quite regularly...     As for the 23 damage....  Barbarian rage, with max power attack?  


I got a 34-38 on a perform: sing skill check with a first level character once.  (Plus a +2 LA)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

> Whom missed who?



Zykovian and Mhrazhar missed her.



> As for the 23 damage.... Barbarian rage, with max power attack?



Oh, that's right, I forgot about Rage. It was 26 damage. (Orc Barbarian, LA +0, with 16 PB in Strength and Power Attack, rolls a 12).  Had it been a crit, it would have done 78 damage.  Coincidentally, a 4th-level character with a similar build killed a Balor in one round in 3.0.



> I got a 34-38 on a perform: sing skill check with a first level character once.



I got a 55 with a 3rd-level character once on Diplomacy. +0 LA


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Coincidentally, a 4th-level character with a similar build killed a Balor in one round in 3.0.



 Mouted Paladin (with Lance) smiting and criting?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mouted Paladin (with Lance) smiting and criting?



 No.  Character with buffs up from his casters and a Mercurial Greatsword critting.  Nothing else


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> AC 16 isn't that bad, actually.




Actually her armor class should be 17.  (Which RA noted correctly  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually her armor class should be 17.  (Which RA noted correctly  )



 That's because RA was like, "Oh crap!  She just got critted!  Oh wait--BS missed the deflection bonus.  Whew!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 1, 2005)

Mecurial Great Sword.. Gotcha... 

Bring out your dead!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Mecurial Great Sword.. Gotcha...
> 
> Bring out your dead!!!



 If it had been a scythe, the balor would still have died


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Zykovian and Mhrazhar missed her.




Which I covered... 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> But that's not the bad news either...  The bad news is that an NPC has never missed when attacking her.




and I don't think they’re going to attack her anymore...  but you never know with this crowd.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's because RA was like, "Oh crap!  She just got critted!  Oh wait--BS missed the deflection bonus.  Whew!"




Pardon me but the girl changes clothing far more than anyone else would ever dream of...    At least she put on all of her protective garments this time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Pardon me but the girl changes clothing far more than anyone else would ever dream of...    At least she put on all of her protective garments this time.



 True enough--no worries!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True enough--no worries!




She's got two hit points I got plenty of worries. 


RA [SBlock]How many of the thorns who are bleeding to death are nymphs/Amaranthian?

And stupid question time, mostly cause it doesn’t matter but how much does the firefly dress weigh?  I have it down at 4 lbs but that seems excessive considering how it’s an illusion.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
The dress weighs nothing, and its not technically an illusion--its an Evocation (Light) effect, so its made of light but actually exists--True Seeing doesn't see through it.  No Amaranthians around--Zykovian already killed them all.  Just the Feldori (the cat-girl race) who's almost dead (and a safely stabilised other girl).    
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> The dress weighs nothing, and its not technically an illusion--its an Evocation (Light) effect, so its made of light but actually exists--True Seeing doesn't see through it.




Then I shall fix that.   (I’ll fix the brazier issue also.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No Amaranthians around--Zykovian already killed them all.  Just the Feldori (the cat-girl race) who's almost dead (and a safely stabilised other girl).




Well, at least that's relives some stress.   (What about the others? are any of them Amaranthians?) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Then I shall fix that.  (I’ll fix the brazier issue also.)



Awesome--thanks!



> Well, at least that's relives some stress.  (What about the others? are any of them Amaranthians?)



Nope--Zykovian killed all of them already 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Awesome--thanks!




Yup, you owe me. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope--Zykovian killed all of them already



Minus Alire, right?  She is an Amaranthian correct?
[/SBLOCK]

Off for a few hours.  I'm going to the movies. 

Note: I cannot give Molpe actions right now...  Too much is at stake and is unknown.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I don't owe you--you're fixing your own stuff 



> Minus Alire, right? She is an Amaranthian correct?



No--she's the one with the exotic amethyst hair
[/SBLOCK]

Have fun at the movies, BS!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> I don't owe you--you're fixing your own stuff




Oh yes you do!  Remember graphs!  I fix your stuff too!



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No--she's the one with the exotic amethyst hair




What species is that then?  Or can you not tell me?
[/SBLOCK]



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Have fun at the movies, BS!




Back, and fun was had by all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Oh yes you do! Remember graphs! I fix your stuff too!



Very true--you're right!


> What species is that then? Or can you not tell me?



They definitely wouldn't appear too often in Amaranthia, so I'm thinking Molpe doesn't know. She could ask the others if she likes.
[/SBLOCK]



> Back, and fun was had by all.



Cool 
I've been doing some work, so hopefully I will have time to finish those two classes today or tomorrow--yay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> They definitely wouldn't appear too often in Amaranthia, so I'm thinking Molpe doesn't know. She could ask the others if she likes.




Should I just get rid of her knowledge sphere skill?  It’s done me no good.  Maybe Use magic Item would be a better choice?  (it would be a simple swap and I'm not trying to be sarcastic here...  Its an honest question, and what seems to be a feasible answer as Molpe hasn't done anything that needed or has been faced with a challenge that one would need that skill.)

What's Alire class then? (Okay now I'm being a sarcastic bastard.  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'd expect the skill to become more important as you actually go into Spelljamming adventures as well as more effective when you have more ranks (I did roll a check for you the very first time you met her to see if you knew it from the skill and it failed)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> I'd expect the skill to become more important as you actually go into Spelljamming adventures as well as more effective when you have more ranks (I did roll a check for you the very first time you met her to see if you knew it from the skill and it failed)




Yes, but we've talked about this skill before, in lenght and you didn't want her to have any more ranks in it for a very long time.  (How about we just swap it for Use Magical Item or something else?)

So what's her class?   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> and you didn't want her to have any more ranks in it for a very long time.



Huh?, I didn't say that--I said I suggested that she take more ranks so that it could help fit more with your idea of how much she should know 

You could even say she learns it from some seminars at the convocation 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> So what's her class?



The other guys actually figured this one out--they can all tell Molpe if she asks 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Huh?, I didn't say that--I said I suggested that she take more ranks so that it could help fit more with your idea of how much she should know




Well yeah, I guess I will have to.  You know it would be interested in reading how you do your LEW game.  Does the first level fighter no what a kobold is and the difference between all the goblinoids.)  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could even say she learns it from some seminars at the convocation



 That's a good idea.  To bad I've already used my skill points for this level.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> The other guys actually figured this one out--they can all tell Molpe if she asks




As players I would imagine...  So why would Molpe need to ask when they would be using OOC knowledge?   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Well yeah, I guess I will have to. You know it would be interested in reading how you do your LEW game. Does the first level fighter no what a kobold is and the difference between all the goblinoids.)



You should read it--they actually had quite an interesting party dilemma due to lack of specific knowledge about gray renders and hobgoblins (except the party members who had encountered many goblin types in their last adventure--"The Search for Goblin HQ")


> That's a good idea. To bad I've already used my skill points for this level.



Tis true, though it would be less of a retcon to reallocate your new skill points to K:tS then to eliminate the initial points from levels 1 and 2 if you'd like 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> As players I would imagine... So why would Molpe need to ask when they would be using OOC knowledge?



Nope, actually they got it all from IC knowledge 

(Specifically, Alire is a member of a traditionally good-aligned class and tried to get Mhrazhar to help her against the others in the first battle, where he entered in the middle, so she mentioned it, and Abdiel had the Knowledge to prove her claims correct based on his background where he met one)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You should read it--they actually had quite an interesting party dilemma due to lack of specific knowledge about gray renders and hobgoblins...




Well at least your constant and I do like the, “you have never seen this creature before” approach but I rarely, if ever, read games that I'm not in (I haven't even read Heirs since Samira died) so it probaly won't happen.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tis true, though it would be less of a retcon to reallocate your new skill points to K:tS then to eliminate the initial points from levels 1 and 2 if you'd like



True enough...  Do you remember what post it was that had the changes from 2nd to thrid level?

Oh and Molpe gets the same amount of experience for this battle as the others doesn't see?  (well minus her having 3 HD compared to 2 HD.  Well it be close at all for level four?)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Well at least your constant and I do like the, “you have never seen this creature before” approach but I rarely, if ever, read games that I'm not in (I haven't even read Heirs since Samira died) so it probaly won't happen.



No biggie, I don't take offense 


> Oh and Molpe gets the same amount of experience



Level 3 characters get the same XP as level 2 characters.  Once you get to level 4, you start getting less.  Also, I am removing the XP for the two enemies defeated before Molpe and Glamour even got there (the two easy ones anyways) from consideration for the two newcomers, but you each get a full share of Alire and Bellangere 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (Specifically, Alire is a member of a traditionally good-aligned class and tried to get Mhrazhar to help her against the others in the first battle, where he entered in the middle, so she mentioned it, and Abdiel had the Knowledge to prove her claims correct based on his background where he met one)




Well good doesn't necessarily see eye to eye so I could see Alire being a being a traditional member of this order.  It’s an interesting idea and one you don’t always see but one I would expect to find in one of your games but it doesn’t totally give cause of:

Why would she be fighting with the thorns?  They seem to be a truly bad lot with bad reputations that seem to extend beyond their enemies.

And why attack Molpe?  She wanted to parley why not give piece a chance by explaining what you want from her?

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> And why attack Molpe? She wanted to parley why not give piece a chance by explaining what you want from her?



The Crazan Arris thief murdered 5 of her sisters, one by one, and left a poem about it in Seelie.  She is sure it was Molpe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, I am removing the XP for the two enemies defeated before Molpe and Glamour even got there (the two easy ones anyways) from consideration for the two newcomers, but you each get a full share of Alire and Bellangere




Cool, I hope that will help get the experience about equal over all.  (I’m not use to games where people level at different times and it seems wrong.)

How close to level 4 will we, or at least Molpe, be?  (Trying to figure if I should rework her skills or wait for next level.  If the next level is going to be real close to the end of the convocation?

Also Knowledge is a trained only skill so she would need to have the local planets to gain the synergy effect correct?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Crazan Arris thief murdered 5 of her sisters, one by one, and left a poem about it in Seelie.  She is sure it was Molpe.




Hmmm.  A thief and a murder...  I guess she's fighting for the right team, at least they only consider her a thief.   

Does she really look or acted like a thief?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> How close to level 4 will we, or at least Molpe, be? (Trying to figure if I should rework her skills or wait for next level. If the next level is going to be real close to the end of the convocation?
> 
> Also Knowledge is a trained only skill so she would need to have the local planets to gain the synergy effect correct?



Not that close, but partway there at least 

You're right about the Synergy, except that you can still make DC 10 checks untrained, so it definitely helps know really common stuff, and it helps 1 rank go a long long way 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Does she really look or acted like a thief?



They're looking for a turquoise-haired Nymph thief/murderer who has the gem.  Guess what Molpe is? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're right about the Synergy, except that you can still make DC 10 checks untrained, so it definitely helps know really common stuff, and it helps 1 rank go a long long way




Cool, maybe she can pick up the rest of the way to four by the end of the convocation...

I might be wrong, I've been playing alot of SWd20 of late, but you cannot take a ten on any untrained skill check.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're looking for a turquoise-haired Nymph thief/murderer who has the gem.  Guess what Molpe is?




...   I just figured it out, its funny cause it’s like in KotoR where they break the big surprise and you see all the clues flash before you.  (It just happened to me.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
You can't take 10, but you can still make DC 10 "Common Knowledge" checks if you beat the DC, untrained.  Check the SRD or PH 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can't take 10, but you can still make DC 10 "Common Knowledge" checks if you beat the DC, untrained.  Check the SRD or PH




Ah, I misunderstood.  (I didn't know that but yes that makes total sense.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2005)

Managed to post.  I'm in the hotel business office . . . terrible computer.  Hope this keeps everyone moving.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Managed to post.  I'm in the hotel business office . . . terrible computer.  Hope this keeps everyone moving.




Sounds like the same boat I was in the other day...  and yes I think the post will help us move along.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Managed to post. I'm in the hotel business office . . . terrible computer. Hope this keeps everyone moving.
> 
> Keia



You don't know Mojiin, so I'm going to disregard some of the text . Hope you don't mind and have a great time at Origins!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe's Turn...




When is Glamour going to take her first turn?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> When is Glamour going to take her first turn?



 She went earlier--she moved with Molpe protectively and asked whether to draw her knife or use her fists, then she waited for someone to be near Molpe to attack.  In that sense, I guess she should go right before Zykovian instead of after, but since its just your own team, it won't be a big deal   As for now, she'll go just after Molpe, having the same initiative count and slightly lower Dex.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She went earlier--she moved with Molpe protectively and asked whether to draw her knife or use her fists, then she waited for someone to be near Molpe to attack.




Speaking is a free action, drawing a weapon, with a BAB higher than +1, in conjunction to a move action is considered to be part of the move action so she should still have a half an action from the first round. So she delayed her actions right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Speaking is a free action, drawing a weapon, with a BAB higher than +1, in conjunction to a move action is considered to be part of the move action so she should still have a half an action from the first round. So she delayed her actions right?



 I had her just wait for the next round to get her actions back because she needs to have both of her actions at once to be effective (thus readying an action is not an option).  She knows what she's going to do, and she'll do it right after Molpe goes (She would like to know whether to use unarmed attacks or a dagger though)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I had her just wait for the next round to get her actions back because she needs to have both of her actions at once to be effective (thus readying an action is not an option).




You can hold an action to have a 3 actions in the next round?     Okay, I'm obviously not understanding let me try my question again:  

"She, Glamour, had a half action from last round, I didn't realize she had gone utill she didn't go after Zykovian, so why didn't she use that half action from last round to attack Bellangere?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She knows what she's going to do, and she'll do it right after Molpe goes (She would like to know whether to use unarmed attacks or a dagger though)




That question has already been answered, if she cannot figure out what she needs to do... Well then she's a typical Molpe NPC.  (Nice, seems smart, but does some really stupid stuff.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

> "She, Glamour, had a half action from last round, I didn't realize she had gone utill she didn't go after Zykovian, so why didn't she use that half action from last round to attack Bellangere?



She could have done that, but she instead chose to not use that action so that she can move into a better position before attacking.  According to my calculations, for someone with resources as limited as Glamour, it was a strategically sound move, but I might just be being stupid here


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> According to my calculations, for someone with resources as limited as Glamour, it was a strategically sound move, but I might just be being stupid here




Ah, okay.  I don't see why taking only one attack instead of two attacks would be better.  Oh well I'll post, and chuck it up as more evidence supporting my previous thoughts about Glamour.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, okay.  I don't see why taking only one attack instead of two attacks would be better.  Oh well I'll post, and chuck it up as more evidence supporting my previous thoughts about Glamour.



 Well see, its not one attack versus two attacks.

Option 1:  If Glamour held off on the attack from last round, as you suggested, she could go right after Bellangere on round 1 (before Zykovian then) but not get to move to get a +2 to hit.  Now, her initiative drops to that point forever and she has to wait for Bellangere again before attacking again.

Option 2: Glamour just ignores her attack from the last round, getting a full round action on round 2, still before Bellangere and Alire, but only after Zykovian.

Option 2 actually gains a move action at the cost of waiting for Zykovian--there is no way to get more attacks.

Please tell me if I am doing this wrong


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Please tell me if I am doing this wrong




I have no idea...  None of that sounds like what I know of d20 but I only play, I've not read a book all the way through and I've on many occasions have made a move action/attack in a round followed up by a full attack action.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have no idea...  None of that sounds like what I know of d20 but I only play, I've not read a book all the way through and I've on many occasions have made a move action/attack in a round followed up by a full attack action.



 You've done all those actions without the enemy going in between?  Zounds--tell me how so I can use it for my PbP PCs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You've done all those actions without the enemy going in between?  Zounds--tell me how so I can use it for my PbP PCs





Nevermind, you've obviously have not listened my what I original said, and no she doesn't want to cast defensive.  (I don’t want the spell to fail do to a concentration check and if that’s a really stupid idea chalk it up to Molpe not being smart, and/or not use to combat, and me not running spell casters.)

Night


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nevermind, you've obviously have not listened my what I original said, and no she doesn't want to cast defensive.  (I don’t want the spell to fail do to a concentration check and if that’s a really stupid idea chalk it up to Molpe not being smart, and/or not use to combat, and me not running spell casters.)
> 
> Night



 I was trying to listen--I guess I just don't understand 

As for not casting defensively--it means Bellangere gets an Attack of Opportunity


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for not casting defensively--it means Bellangere gets an Attack of Opportunity




Yes, I knew that part.   Molpe fills very threatened and pretty much dead already. (deer in the headlight look)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, I knew that part.   Molpe fills very threatened and pretty much dead already. (deer in the headlight look)



 Okey dokey.  Just making sure then


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey.  Just making sure then




I guess I'm going to wait to see the results of this after all…   (I just keep posting no matter how much my eyes hurt.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess I'm going to wait to see the results of this after all…   (I just keep posting no matter how much my eyes hurt.)



 Well, Molpe is alive and unequivocably not dead


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Molpe begins to cast a spell, opening a hole in her defenses that Bellangere exploits, striking at her again, this time through the arm.  Though the wound is certainly not fatal, Molpe swoons and faints.*




Well that really didn't go as planned...    I guess I can take the weekend off. 

Nighty Night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that really didn't go as planned...  I guess I can take the weekend off.
> 
> Nighty Night.



 Sorry BS--that roll on her AoO could have been your Concentration check on the casting defensively I guess.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry BS--that roll on her AoO could have been your Concentration check on the casting defensively I guess.




No need to stress over it.  I'm not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No need to stress over it.  I'm not.



 OK, I was just a bit worried you might be upset.  That's why I made absolutely sure about the defensively thing.  I have had players in real life who bit my head off because they didn't say they were casting defensively and got an AoO (multiple times ) so needed to make sure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

> I guess I can take the weekend off.



Hmm...well I don't know if it possible that there is good news, but I guess the good news is that there are only two PCs for which to wait each round of posting, and Melody is all tied up for her next two rounds, so we can progress quite a lot next time FreeXenon comes on if he's willing to stay while I make the round updates


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's why I made absolutely sure about the defensively thing.




Well I'm glad you said something, and please do so in the future as I doubt I will remember, but I was willing to take the risk cause I wanted to prove to all the PCs and NPCs that Molpe isn’t an assassin.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...well I don't know if it possible that there is good news...




Molpe's not an assassin and I proved that Glamour should have taken her attack from last round. 

I imagine the thorns will run for the gate and Glamour will see no reason to keep them here...  It’s not her war.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad you said something, and please do so in the future as I doubt I will remember, but I was willing to take the risk cause I wanted to prove to all the PCs and NPCs that Molpe isn’t an assassin.



 Ohhhh, I get it--taking the combat-clueless approach that a true assassin with well-honed self-preservation instinct wouldn't take?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Can I go to the edge of the building, climb down about 10 feet and then do a death from above attack on her Rosethorn'ness without reasonably screwing myself?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
That would be reasonably difficult and take two rounds, but you could try it.  The other option is to jump off this round into a flanking position and take the 1d6 to be there this round 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, I get it--taking the combat-clueless approach that a true assassin with well-honed self-preservation instinct wouldn't take?




Oops I missed this, yes and no, more of an OMG I'm in trouble because no one is protecting me but I still have time to think of something...  (I think if Wei-Han had been their to protect her it would have gone differently, or if the arrow had hit, (I'm not playing Keia or Z for it) just trying to explain why she panic when she didn't truly panic in the bedroom...  She did cast defensive in that situation didn't see?)

The day after I sort of wonder if it was a mistake... but at least no one yelled at me for it, yet at least.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 3, 2005)

*Rystil*

[SBLOCK]Can I do a jumping attack to a flanking position?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Nope--she was in charge distance before, but now she has moved away, so you'd need to do a running jump without an attack to get to her this round, since its more than 80 feet away.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 3, 2005)

*Rystil*

[sblock]Ahhh I see[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, although admittedly a hyper-running jump over the head is a pretty cool way to avoid attacks of opportunity for getting past them into a flanking position [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, looks like Glamour carried the day after all,  27 damage on an unarmed strike without any monk skills is well scary...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, looks like Glamour carried the day after all,  27 damage on an unarmed strike without any monk skills is well scary...



 I told you, but you kept doubting her--Molpe should trust her Sister!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I told you, but you kept doubting her--Molpe should trust her Sister!



Well I wasn't expecting superman...  So do you want to tell us how she managed to do 27 damage on an untrained and unarmed attack?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't expecting superman... So do you want to tell us how she managed to do 27 damage on an untrained and unarmed attack?



You figure it out   Where'd the surprise be if I told you


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

So how is everyone going to get healed now?  (My only solution is for Melody to use Molpe’s wand since Glamour doesn't have Use Magical Item even though it’s a class skill.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So how is everyone going to get healed now?  (My only solution is for Melody to use Molpe’s wand since Glamour doesn't have Use Magical Item even though it’s a class skill.)



 Incidentally, Melody also doesn't have it even though its a class skill


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Incidentally, Melody also doesn't have it even though its a class skill




Nope, but I think pretty much every wand she could get her hands on is a class spell...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, but I think pretty much every wand she could get her hands on is a class spell...



 Not CLW


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not CLW



Then how does Molpe use the wand?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then how does Molpe use the wand?



 Its on Molpe's list


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its on Molpe's list



Right... Which is exactly what I said about three posts ago...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Right... Which is exactly what I said about three posts ago...



 Oh, I thought you said it was on Melody's list


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you said it was on Melody's list




I guess I did...  :\  I thought you where referring to Molpe not having the Use Magical Item Skill even though it's a class skill.    

Wow, if no one has a potion of healing it’s going to be a very long wait in RT till he can post again.  (HPs still recover at the one a day in your world right?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess I did...  :\  I thought you where referring to Molpe not having the Use Magical Item Skill even though it's a class skill.
> 
> Wow, if no one has a potion of healing it’s going to be a very long wait in RT till he can post again.  (HPs still recover at the one a day in your world right?)



 1/level/day


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 1/level/day



Wow, that's a 48 hour nap for Molpe then... She's going to miss her speech!


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm back for the moment - again in the hotel.  Origins is okay, hotel business office - not.

Guess I wasn't needed.  Melody knows about the CLW potions on the Thorns.  It might be useful knowledge to help those that are down.

Looking over the potions, I think we're missing one of the potions we had.  Ah, well.  I guess it doesn't matter where it is, just that there is one that is available among our group (probably should heal the wand wielder or worst off).

Anything else happening?
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

> Anything else happening?



I think you've pretty much got the situation summarised


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

Just trying to keep up to date (Zykovian is in dreamland . . . again.  'It's not the years . . . it's the mileage . . . '  )  I'll be back home tomorrow.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Anything else happening?




Just trying to get RA to update but RA won't budge for me like he will for you...


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just trying to get RA to update but RA won't budge for me like he will for you...



Naahh, I wouldn't say that - you got a whole interlude (and almost 30% of the IC posts in the thread.)  Rystil is being fair - - - and working feverishly on the character classes so I can use them when I get back on Sunday.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Just trying to keep up to date (Zykovian is in dreamland . . . again.  'It's not the years . . . it's the mileage . . . '  )  I'll be back home tomorrow.




  It doesn't help that Molpe/I blew it big time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Naahh, I wouldn't say that - you got a whole interlude (and almost 30% of the IC posts in the thread.)




I was actally trying to get him to update before you did your nightly sweep…



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil is being fair - - - and working feverishly on the character classes so I can use them when I get back on Sunday.




No he's not he's at his weekly game...


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

Ahh, well, no reason to wait on an inferior PC then,  I'll catch everyone tomorrow.  (today now)

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ahh, well, no reason to wait on an inferior PC then,  I'll catch everyone tomorrow.  (today now)




Inferior PC?  What makes you say that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ahh, well, no reason to wait on an inferior PC then,  I'll catch everyone tomorrow.  (today now)
> 
> Keia



 Nobody's inferior here


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nobody's inferior here



Agreed.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, looks like Glamour carried the day after all,  27 damage on an unarmed strike without any monk skills is well scary...




Not really scary, considering the situation, but it shows what class she is... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not really scary, considering the situation, but it shows what class she is...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Which one?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't expecting superman...  So do you want to tell us how she managed to do 27 damage on an untrained and unarmed attack?




That shouldn't be that hard to figure out... 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. The attack wasn't untrained, just unarmed.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which one?




Rogue + something (not Eldritch Infiltrator, tho, she has to prepare spells, right?)

Could be some Rogue+Bard combo, considering her 'weak' spells.

UA Fighter with sneak attack instead of bonus feats would work instead of Rogue, of course. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Inferior PC?  What makes you say that?




Glamour. She must be 9th~13th level or something like that (or 7th and have the 'Maximize Damage' feat ).

What I really wonder is... how did she use up all her spells yesterday!? 



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Glamour. She must be 9th~13th level or something like that (or 7th and have the 'Maximize Damage' feat ).
> 
> What I really wonder is... how did she use up all her spells yesterday!?
> 
> ...



 Item creation


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, right! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

BTW, Alire has a wand _and_ a wooden staff, right? Or is that one and the same weapon?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, right!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 What, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, Alire has a wand _and_ a wooden staff, right? Or is that one and the same weapon?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



That's correct. She has a wand and a light wooden staff


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]We still have a potion? Who has it? I know it's not Melody, nor Zykovian. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Keia did the math and it came up that one potion was never used as of yet but nobody remembers having it.  Assuming he counted right, we could just say Abdiel had it, maybe.  Of course, there's Alire's potion either way 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]There were three potions left in the alley, one woke up Abdiel, Melody kept and used one later, and one she handed to Zykovian HERE; I suppose he used it as well (or forgot about it )?

Maybe that one? It's the only unused one left of the bunch we got from the girls.
At least as far as I know... can't say, if he used it up later, when he and Fedowin were alone.


Do we know Molpe's command word for the wand (i.e. is it enough to hear someone use it? Same with Alire's wand, of course, though she was farther away).

If we know the command word, Melody will use the remaining potion on Abdiel, otherwise on Molpe.

I'll write that later in the IC once you have replied, but you can do so as well, to get things going, if I'm not around then...[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> P.S. The attack wasn't untrained, just unarmed.




It provoked an AoO it wasn't the strike of a monk or someone with the Unarmed Strike feat...  It was "untrained" for all points and purposes.

Oh and Glamour is either a class not yet stated or an Eldritch Infiltrator.  (Magic + Sneak Attack)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd guess the first, but Rystil won't tell. 

Untrained = receive -4 penalty when attacking; not applicable
Unarmed = provokes AoO
Monk/IUS = especially well-trained to use unarmed strikes like melee weapons

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd guess the first, but Rystil won't tell.




Yeah, he's good for that...



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Untrained = receive -4 penalty when attacking; not applicable...




True enough, poor choice of words on my part and I should have no better... You can't SA with a weapon you’re truly untrained with.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's good for that...




Well, can't blame him for that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, can't blame him for that.




Oh I can't?    Why not? its fun!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, he's the DM, they need their little secrets. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, he's the DM, they need their little secrets.




He keeps far to many, in my opinion, which is just my opinion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
He did use his.  Guess Keia miscounted 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Yay!  He's here he's here!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

RA, let me know when you want me to post IC.  (aka the travel time to and from the healing potions and the minute to wake up has past.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, let me know when you want me to post IC.  (aka the travel time to and from the healing potions and the minute to wake up has past.  )



 Melody's post will take a long time, and Mhrazhar's post actually waited on Melody, so I'd say Molpe can post now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Melody's post will take a long time, and Mhrazhar's post actually waited on Melody, so I'd say Molpe can post now




Thought so, but I wanted to make sure and not jump the gun. 

RA [sblock]What does a healing potion taste like in your world?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
The first one taken from Alire was bitter, like medicine, but the second one from Glamour's personal store tastes like candy!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

RA said:
			
		

> Zykovian will awaken in about a minute, but this time, there's still time for more actions)



and i have more to do but I want to give Thanee a chance to respond to Molpe's words.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and i have more to do but I want to give Thanee a chance to respond to Molpe's words.



 Yup, that's what I thought


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm back - let me know through a post when I can post . . . thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Inferior PC?  What makes you say that?




Inferior Personal Computer . . . the hotel computer.  No other meaning inferred or implied.  Sorry for the mistake.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Inferior Personal Computer . . . the hotel computer.  No other meaning inferred or implied.  Sorry for the mistake.
> 
> Keia



 Ohhhhhh!  I thought you meant that you felt that Zykovian was being treated inferiorly :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Inferior Personal Computer . . . the hotel computer.  No other meaning inferred or implied.  Sorry for the mistake.




  As you know I work on, repair, computers and their networks all day...  I should have figured that one out.  

Thanee, I guess Melody isn't going to reply to Molpe?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm back - let me know through a post when I can post . . . thanks!!
> 
> Keia



 Okey dokey--Should be ready for you shortly:  I think Molpe is waiting on a response from Melody before healing, which should take the minute


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2005)

I thought we had four from the alley.  I'd have to go back again and re-re-re-read, but I was carrying one when Melody gave me another.  No worries.  Regardless, it's used now in one way of another and that takes care of that.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey--Should be ready for you shortly:  I think Molpe is waiting on a response from Melody before healing, which should take the minute




Yes and no...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanee, I guess Melody isn't going to reply to Molpe?




Nope. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Inferior Personal Computer . . .




LOL 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Nope.




Okay. 

RA: Will you have Glamour continue to translate the conversation as Molpe walks around and heals people?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Sure, make a post about who she will heal in which order.  The closest unconscious people at the moment are all Rosethornes, such as the Feldori--Abdiel and Fedowin are out a bit farther.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, make a post about who she will heal in which order.  The closest unconscious people at the moment are all Rosethornes, such as the Feldori--Abdiel and Fedowin are out a bit farther.




I could do that but I feel the need to hold off for now...  Everything will become apparent in a second or two.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I could do that but I feel the need to hold off for now...  Everything will become apparent in a second or two.



 Oh, absolutely no problem.  I just meant you need to do that if you want me to post healing results, as it seemed from your post that you might have


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, absolutely no problem.  I just meant you need to do that if you want me to post healing results, as it seemed from your post that you might have



Nope before my latest post 2199 Molpe had only healed Zykovian with her staff.  (She had now healed Alire also.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope before my latest post 2199 Molpe had only healed Zykovian with her staff.  (She had now healed Alire also.)



 Just making sure, but even though Molpe speaks of disarming, she didn't take away Zykovian's killer bow, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh, and I think Melody took the wand because it was magical--the staff is nonmagical, so she left it (I think).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just making sure, but even though Molpe speaks of disarming, she didn't take away Zykovian's killer bow, right?




No, she didn't give any thought to it till after Melody ignored her and Glamour started translating...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think Melody took the wand because it was magical--the staff is nonmagical, so she left it (I think).




Yup. Tho, Molpe was unconscious, so it does make sense to look for it.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think Melody took the wand because it was magical--the staff is nonmagical, so she left it (I think).




Well someone figure it out so I can edit my post to be correct...  (but if the wand is gone than Molpe wouldn't have taken the staff.)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]Speaking of healing, I just realized, you did the healing potion wrong... Melody gave it to Abdiel. :\[/sblock]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...well they used it on Fedowin, so it all works out in the end 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well someone figure it out so I can edit my post to be correct...  (but if the wand is gone than Molpe wouldn't have taken the staff.)



 As Thanee mentioned, Molpe didn't see the wand being taken, so it could have still been there and the staff is definitely still there


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As Thanee mentioned, Molpe didn't see the wand being taken, so it could have still been there and the staff is definitely still there



Okay, well as long as its not in her grasp Molpe's not worried about it. 

RA: [sblock]Did Glamour take any damage?  You never wrote any down in the end of the combat, at least what I saw. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As Thanee mentioned, Molpe didn't see the wand being taken, so it could have still been there and the staff is definitely still there




Yeah, minor edits.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

RA said:
			
		

> Oh, and its a wand )




Rods, staffs, and wands, come in two types in my world... Magic and non-magical sticks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, well as long as its not in her grasp Molpe's not worried about it.
> 
> RA: [sblock]Did Glamour take any damage?  You never wrote any down in the end of the combat, at least what I saw. [/sblock]



 Ok cool.

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I forgot to put in the fact that Glamour took 4 damage from the staff AoO--good catch!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rods, staffs, and wands, come in two types in my world... Magic and non-magical sticks.



 Heh, that's one way to look at it, though of course they require separate item creation feats


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, that's one way to look at it, though of course they require separate item creation feats




Item creation what?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Item creation what?



 Now you're just being silly


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

RA, I'm just waiting for Glamour to reply to Molpe's question...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I'm just waiting for Glamour to reply to Molpe's question...



 Got it, along with the latest translation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Now you're just being silly




RA speaking of sticks and being silly I got Molpe at 35... What do you have?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

OK--Methinks Zykovian awakens right now


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA speaking of sticks and being silly I got Molpe at 35... What do you have?



I have the same as of now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have the same as of now




Just to double check I have 34 with Glamour's healing.  (You knew it was coming so you might have counted it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just to double check I have 34 with Glamour's healing.  (You knew it was coming so you might have counted it.)



 I figured it was coming, but didn't count it yet


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Edited my last post for a typo that probably changed its meaning... Or made it clearer...  The posting is almost to fast for the last 18 minutes or so.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm going to bed now, don't do anything stupid. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

I'll be at dinner for a tad--be right back to reply to everyone's excellent posts!


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edited my last post for a typo that probably changed its meaning... Or made it clearer...  The posting is almost to fast for the last 18 minutes or so.



Yeah, I'm trying to reply to 3-4 comments at once.

I'll be gone for a couple of hours starting at 8pm EST- should be back by 10:00pm EST at the latest.

Keia

p.s. Zykovian would have slung his bow over his shoulder if it was nearby when he rose.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm going to bed now, don't do anything stupid.




 Wow when I suggested he demise her I didn't believe it would be quite so powerful!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> p.s. Zykovian would have slung his bow over his shoulder if it was nearby when he rose.




No issues with Molpe.  (She was disarming others eailier.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No issues with Molpe.  (She was disarming others eailier.)



So you didn't take it from him?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> So you didn't take it from him?




No, it wasn't till much later that she realized that people could talk to each other...  but only when one thought they where dominant of the other.

Now your about as equal as Molpe could make you.  (With a small nod towards Z’s side.)

But Alire is unarmed, Molpe has a dagger somewhere, (in the house I would imagine) so everyone talking around Alire is unarmed.


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Okay . . . I'm going to edit my post to sling my bow.  It's not something he would not leave lying on the ground . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

A Pissy Melody said:
			
		

> Melody angrily speaks to the Nymph, but strains herself trying to sound somewhat friendly.
> Then she turns to Alire.




What was spoke to Molpe and what wasn't...?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay . . . I'm going to edit my post to sling my bow.  It's not something he would not leave lying on the ground . . .




Cool, help yourself.  As I said before Molpe wasn't to worried about it as at that range you are its going to take some time to bring ready I would imagine.


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, help yourself.  As I said before Molpe wasn't to worried about it as at that range you are its going to take some time to bring ready I would imagine.



Yeah, that's it. . . .   Though not as quickly as a few levels from now.


Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey Rystil,

I don't suppose my lapse into unconsciousness was enough to gain xps or spells or anything, huh?     

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's it. . . .   Though not as quickly as a few levels from now.




I would imagine that a sling bow would take at least a move action to *normally* bring to bear...  and that's all Molpe would know.


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah, I need to get that Quickdraw --->Bow feat someday.  That would be pretty neat!

A gunslinger of a sort.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I don't suppose my lapse into unconsciousness was enough to gain xps or spells or anything, huh?




I'm not RA but I would assume not.   (Good try though.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah, I knew not . . . but hey . . . it's almost a new day . . . new skill points and the like could come in handy.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I need to get that Quickdraw --->Bow feat someday.  That would be pretty neat!




Indeed. 

Oh I keep waiting for Zykovian to turn to Molpe and give me a "trust me" smile after Melody’s last outburst.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I knew not . . . but hey . . . it's almost a new day . . . new skill points and the like could come in handy.




I think the word is always, and it’s past a new day....  It was like 2 AM when you all broke into the house.  (I should know, Molpe just got done resting.  )


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Last time reference I think we got from Rystil was 4:00am.  Way too late to be out and not having immense amounts of fun.

Keia
_It's been a long day._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Last time reference I think we got from Rystil was 4:00am.  Way too late to be out and not having immense amounts of fun.




You’re probably right, I think Molpe got distracted somehow...   

(I retrospect, you got to be right, 2 AM was when they went to sleep, Molpe only needs to hours of sleep cause she spent sometime in a bathhouse/pool and got her needs meet through symbiosis, and woke up at third level.)

Also 4 AM makes more sense cause I asked yesterday/today what time the convocation was to start and he said 4 hours.  (It makes more sense for it to be 8 AM instead of 6 AM.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

4 hours ?!?  I'm never going to get my spells back in that time . . . <sigh> guess I'll be late to the convocation - assuming we work through this conversation without dying.

by the way - I've only got around 15-20 minutes left.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> 4 hours ?!?  I'm never going to get my spells back in that time . . . <sigh> guess I'll be late to the convocation




Its okay Molpe's speech isn't till much later. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> by the way - I've only got around 15-20 minutes left.




Okay, but theirs not much I can do I made the last IC post and have been waiting for Zykovian or Alire to reply.


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm waiting for Alire to respond and start back up . . . it seemed like she had a head of steam going and I didn't want to pot too much and loose where Rystil was going with it (wherever that was ).

I could have a conversation with Molpe but then that wouldn't be right . . . right in the middle of a discussion to save a world . . . 

Keia

(ps. family should be here in 15 for dinner, then it'll be a couple hours before I can get back - 10:30 now by the looks of things - they're late).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for Alire to respond and start back up . . . it seemed like she had a head of steam going and I didn't want to pot too much and loose where Rystil was going with it (wherever that was ).




I agree its RA's fault!



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I could have a conversation with Molpe but then that wouldn't be right . . . right in the middle of a discussion to save a world . . .




In all honesty that's why Molpe stopped talking also, Alire should be able to reply by now...  The curious thing is that Belle is the one she really wants an answer from.    



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> (ps. family should be here in 15 for dinner, then it'll be a couple hours before I can get back - 10:30 now by the looks of things - they're late).




Eastern time correct?


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Yup EST.  I commented to Bell as well, we'll see what happens.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yup EST.  I commented to Bell as well, we'll see what happens.




Oh I missed that. 

To be honest, besides getting Alire calm enough to talk Molpe has little to do in this except play mediator.  (So if for some reason I'm not back you two can continue to posts as long as it doesn't get overly disparaging.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

I doubt she'll believe me . . . plus I've learned a few things about her . . . you may want to be present for that . . .

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil's back . . . I'll probably disappear suddenly as soon as I hear the doorbell ring.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I doubt she'll believe me . . . plus I've learned a few things about her . . . you may want to be present for that . . .




Well Molpe will be there but trust me she never wants to hear dirty little secrets…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil's back . . .




Yay!  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I'll probably disappear suddenly as soon as I hear the doorbell ring.




Sure, no issue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

> I'll probably disappear suddenly as soon as I hear the doorbell ring.




No worries-- sorry, but I had people waiting on me for dinner--guess I left at just the wrong time when everyone was itching for some more diplomatic action!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No worries-- sorry, but I had people waiting on me for dinner--guess I left at just the wrong time when everyone was itching for some more diplomatic action!




Its okay, what's the ole saying anyhow?

"Real life happens."

Anyhow before I start reading I would like to ask rather or not Glamour is still translating for Molpe or if she stopped?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its okay, what's the ole saying anyhow?
> 
> "Real life happens."
> 
> Anyhow before I start reading I would like to ask rather or not Glamour is still translating for Molpe or if she stopped?



 Actually I forgot about that.  Let's see she was translating, *but* she can't translate Valsian.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually I forgot about that.  Let's see she was translating, *but* she can't translate Valsian.




Hopefully its not important than...   see ya email, sucker.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hopefully its not important than...   see ya email, sucker.



 Ah, I see it--to my hotmail, eh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I see it--to my hotmail, eh?



Oops, I pulled your address from my address book and not from the last email.  (I grabbed the one labeled RA and not your real name.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops, I pulled your address from my address book and not from the last email.  (I grabbed the one labeled RA and not your real name.)



 Heh, no worries


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, no worries



I deleted it anyways.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Yay the great Keia has returned!


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

There's my soliloquy, let's hope it's enough.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> There's my soliloquy, let's hope it's enough.
> 
> Keia



Keia, I assume you just forgot that you know the name of your sponsor and Zykovian is not lying?


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia, I assume you just forgot that you know the name of your sponsor and Zykovian is not lying?



Ah yes, I did forget.  I didn't know who is was though, and Eloquence didn't have anything on his . . . or did she?  I don't remember . . . 
Keia

P.s. I'll edit - wait a sec.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ah yes, I did forget.  I didn't know who is was though, and Eloquence didn't have anything on his . . . or did she?  I don't remember . . .
> Keia
> 
> P.s. I'll edit - wait a sec.



 Zaryl Barryn.  His name was Zaryl Barryn


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Name thing adjusted.  I've got to go back to the beginning - - man that's a lot of sblocks. <Sigh>

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Name thing adjusted.  I've got to go back to the beginning - - man that's a lot of sblocks. <Sigh>
> 
> Keia



 Wait--don't go!  I said what it was already--Look!


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

I read ya!  Thanks, don't know if it will help or not.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait--don't go!  I said what it was already--Look!




Look! Look!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I read ya!  Thanks, don't know if it will help or not.
> 
> Keia



 Oh, it won't


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Ooooooo pretty letters . . .   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I read ya!  Thanks, don't know if it will help or not.




It will help your sense motive cause your not lying to her. 

Or not... Looking at RA post...


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Zykovian's brain is still working to try and figure this thing out (he's smarter than I am - but don't tell him that), so if he comes up with something, let me know.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Zykovian's brain is still working to try and figure this thing out (he's smarter than I am - but don't tell him that), so if he comes up with something, let me know.)




Ahh well, I'm not sure how much RA wants us to discuses this amongst ourselves...  so I don't think I can help in this matter.


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

I figure he can e-mail me if I get some inspiration with the new information I'm processing.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I figure he can e-mail me if I get some inspiration with the new information I'm processing.




You mean RA often gives you ideas on how to proceed with your character?


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You mean RA often gives you ideas on how to proceed with your character?



No, never . . . but there's always hoping.  You know like the spot check to notice something out of place as a player I have no idea of . . . but the character is there and knows what's going on.

We've had this exact discussion in Isida's game . . . we don't need to have it here again.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Zykovian's brain is still working to try and figure this thing out (he's smarter than I am - but don't tell him that), so if he comes up with something, let me know.
> 
> Keia



 Well I know the answer, but that wouldn't be any fun, right?


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

do ia have to keep sblocking this stuff if everyone is translating? I really don't like them.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I know the answer, but that wouldn't be any fun, right?



No it wouldn't be fun to be given all of the answers . . .

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> do ia have to keep sblocking this stuff if everyone is translating? I really don't like them.
> 
> Keia



 I think nobody is translating Alire for Mhrazhar?  If you think everyone is hearing the speech, then you can leave yours UnSBLOCKed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't be fun to be given all of the answers . . .
> 
> Keia



 Tell ya what though--you do the first half and supply me with the right questions, and I'll see if I can't make some Intelligence checks, if you like--but since I know what's important and what isn't, I don't like offering answers unasked


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No, never . . . but there's always hoping.  You know like the spot check to notice something out of place as a player I have no idea of . . . but the character is there and knows what's going on.




Gotcha.  Makes sense to me. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> We've had this exact discussion in Isida's game . . . we don't need to have it here again.




I actually consider that to be very different...  I simply didn't want to see Isida's riddles, which I assume was hard work as they would be for me, ruined without giving it an honest try.  (I was also wrong but my intentions where in the right place.   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  Makes sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually consider that to be very different...  I simply didn't want to see Isida's riddles, which I assume was hard work as they would be for me, ruined without giving it an honest try.  (I was also wrong but my intentions where in the right place.   )



 Well, I worked very hard on my mystery


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think nobody is translating Alire for Mhrazhar?  If you think everyone is hearing the speech, then you can leave yours UnSBLOCKed




I hate to say this but no one is translating for him…  Someone could ask IC for Molpe to have Glamour do so and she would probaly have no issues with that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hate to say this but no one is translating for him…  Someone could ask IC for Molpe to have Glamour do so and she would probaly have no issues with that.



 Well everyone is hearing Zykovian b/c Zykovian speaks in HP also, so Keia doesn't need to SBLOCK, but I still do


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I worked very hard on my mystery




2000 SBlocks...  you get no love from me.   (You also voted for signatures.  )


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Gotta go.  Catch everyone in the morning.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well everyone is hearing Zykovian b/c Zykovian speaks in HP also, so Keia doesn't need to SBLOCK, but I still do



Right, up until the point that Glamour starts translating...  After that point everyone awake can hear/understand the languages being spoken, or eventually spoken, so why sblock?


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Why can't I trust the woman that tried to melt my face off . . . it's kinda tough with all of the wounds still aching . . . and still so fresh in one's mind.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

hope that's enough to keep everything moving - - I've been summoned.  

Nite!
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Why can't I trust the woman that tried to melt my face off . . . it's kinda tough with all of the wounds still aching . . . and still so fresh in one's mind.




I don't think Molpe would buy that anymore than I do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Why can't I trust the woman that tried to melt my face off . . . it's kinda tough with all of the wounds still aching . . . and still so fresh in one's mind.
> 
> Keia



Because of those big, pretty blue eyes?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because of those big, pretty violet eyes?



Maybe its big pretty eyes...  He didn't seem to trust Molpe and her big pretty royal blue eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe its big pretty eyes...  He didn't seem to trust Molpe and her big pretty royal blue eyes.



 Maybe they remind him of anime and Zykovian hates anime?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe they remind him of anime and Zykovian hates anime?




 Who knows...  I don't think Molpe's eyes are anime size but her other assets might be...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Who knows...  I don't think Molpe's eyes are anime size but her other assets might be...



 Ah


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Shot anyone remember Melody's fake name?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Shot anyone remember Melody's fake name?



 Vhris.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

I can happily announce that after taking a day off that I have the last of the excel character documents finished.

Unlike before, I alphabetized them as now I can simply add the new classes as they come in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can happily announce that after taking a day off that I have the last of the excel character documents finished.
> 
> Unlike before, I alphabetized them as now I can simply add the new classes as they come in.



 Sweet!  Way to go, BS!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Way to go, BS!



Thanks.   I did want to ask something though... 

The shaman has one spell progression but gets bonus spells for both high wisdom and charisma...  Is that correct?  It seems to degrade the Siren’s ability as in making it less unquiet and its also labeled differently with the siren than it is with the Shaman so maybe I should be asking…

How does the difference in write up effect the two classes?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks.   I did want to ask something though...
> 
> The shaman has one spell progression but gets bonus spells for both high wisdom and charisma...  Is that correct?  It seems to degrade the Siren’s ability as in making it less unquiet and its also labeled differently with the siren than it is with the Shaman so maybe I should be asking…
> 
> How does the difference in write up effect the two classes?



 The Siren's ability is somewhat more powerful because she's getting double from Charisma and can just boost that one stat up, and the Shaman has to worry about multiple ability scores.  In exchange, the Shaman gets the boost to each spell level worth of spells


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Siren's ability is somewhat more powerful because she's getting double from Charisma and can just boost that one stat up, and the Shaman has to worry about multiple ability scores.




Truth be told so does a Siren...   Intelligence is key for them also.  Free languages and also skill points to pick up languages.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In exchange, the Shaman gets the boost to each spell level worth of spells




Out of curiosity, have your experimented with which is more powerful?  (You need a 24 to get a 7th level bonus spell so I would be inclined it would be the Siren that was more powerful.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Truth be told so does a Siren...   Intelligence is key for them also.  Free languages and also skill points to pick up languages.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, have your experimented with which is more powerful?  (You need a 24 to get a 7th level bonus spell so I would be inclined it would be the Siren that was more powerful.)



 I believe the Siren's is more powerful, and your 24 example is a good one   As for Intelligence--yeah, the Siren wants to have it for sure, but they don't need it for spells


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow, no nighty night post from RA...   I feel so unloved.  Anyhow I think I'll go to bed also.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> but we cannot ask him, while he is unconscious and the Nymph refuses to heal him.”




I'll cover that after RA gets a reply in for the other thread.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

> I do believe that was a full minute of spoken text.




2 seconds at most. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 2 seconds at most.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Close enough for me though.  Maybe she s.....a....i......d............i......t..........r.....e...a...l....l...y..........s....l....o....w....l.....y....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 2 seconds at most.




whatever... 

(BS is getting annoyed with the diplomacy checks I would avoid making jokes about them...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> whatever...
> 
> (BS is getting annoyed with the diplomacy checks I would avoid making jokes about them...)





> (BS is getting annoyed with the diplomacy checks I would avoid making jokes about them...)



Uh oh--Thanee failed the Diplomacy check against BS!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Shot anyone remember Melody's fake name?




It's not a fake name, it's the name, the Mojiin gave her. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Close enough for me though.  Maybe she s.....a....i......d............i......t..........r.....e...a...l....l...y..........s....l....o....w....l.....y....





With that said I think I'm done.    

Night all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> With that said I think I'm done.
> 
> Night all.



 Don't feel sad--you accomplished so much!  G'night


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Do you want to wait for Keia's response?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do you want to wait for Keia's response?



 Well, without Eonthar online we definitely have the time, though I think it is quite obvious that Zykovian will agree to healing his own ally


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, without Eonthar online we definitely have the time, though I think it is quite obvious that Zykovian will agree to healing his own ally



Yes or no?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes or no?



 Whichever you like better


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whichever you like better




Night


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Night



 Okey dokey.  G'night!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

Good Night. 

And yeah, Zyk will agree 100%.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

Be back in a couple of hours.  and yes, I agree - - though I didn't say it.  I was working on my theories so I could get some answers.

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 4, 2005)

From BS's post "* Molpe nods her head in agreement towards Alire but she turns towards Zykovian looking for his approval before she makes any movement towards the down Mojiin."

Before who moves towards Abdiel....

If it's one of the PC's I will not interceed. If it's Alire I am going to have some words to say about it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> If it's one of the PC's I will not interceed. If it's Alire I am going to have some words to say about it.




The answers are in the IC thread; of course you might not have the language to know them.


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

I thought it was Molpe with the healing wand.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

well, we'll find out in Rystil's post.

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The answers are in the IC thread; of course you might not have the language to know them.



I speak Mojiin and High Praetorian and that is it, so I am really left wondering?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I thought it was Molpe with the healing wand.




It is, all these people and she's the only one who can cure a wound...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I speak Mojiin and High Praetorian and that is it, so I am really left wondering?




Aye, I suggested OOC that someone suggest to Molpe for Glamour to translate for everyone but I never got an IC reply to it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

RA, High Praetorian?  Is Glamour able to translate that?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

> ...trusting in the parties judgment...




Not, that there was any... but it's good, if you trust in that! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2005)

We should just assume, that someone translate for anyone (i.e. Zykovian or Abdiel can translate for Mhrazhar), and post normally. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> We should just assume, that someone translate for anyone (i.e. Zykovian or Abdiel can translate for Mhrazhar), and post normally.




No we shouldn't this isn't the UN this is a backyard, err maybe front yard, meeting that was set up on the spur of the moment and Molpe cannot think of everything.  Trust me I hate the SBlocks more than anyone else does, I also hate the lack of a common language more than anyone else since it hinders my character, but we should stick with them.

You all should be going to sleep soon…  Levels for everyone I would imagine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm going away, RA has some directions regarding this game, I don't know when I will be back, but if I'm not back by 8 PM PST you can send in the National Guard.


----------



## Keia (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm heading out at 5:30EST and returning around 11:00pm EST.  So I should be back around the time BS returns.

Keia


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 4, 2005)

*I'm back*

I am back - kind of. I will be offline for a few hours, but should be back on around 9pm EST tonight.

Hopefully Abdiel will be healed and awake by then, so that someone can explain to him, what exactly is going on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It is, all these people and she's the only one who can cure a wound...



 Alire can also heal things


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Alire can also heal things



Which makes it just shameful that she let so many of her sister die... 

Anyhow, not sure if anyone is around to post besides me but I'm working on getting the answers I need from RA... but its like pulling teeth.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

> Which makes it just shameful that she let so many of her sister die...




Almost none of them bled to death due to lack of healing--they were usually critted by Zykovian from nearly full life


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Almost none of them bled to death due to lack of healing--they were usually critted by Zykovian from nearly full life




I guess I should just be happy he took a shot at Molpe. 

Side note:  The tooth has been extracted!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess I should just be happy he took a shot at Molpe.
> 
> Side note:  The tooth has been extracted!



 He gets way too many 20s for his own good


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He gets way too many 20s for his own good




I think you mean for the good of the Rosethorns...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you mean for the good of the Rosethorns...



 Well...I'm sure that deep in his heart, Zykovian would be happier if he hadn't killed those girls...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well...I'm sure that deep in his heart, Zykovian would be happier if he hadn't killed those girls...




Probably true, and I do know that the death of the Oread will haunt him...


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Blame my teachers, I was well trained . . . . and simply defending myself - - I never fired first.  I waited, casting prepatory defensive spells until the violence began against us before I fired.  Silly Zykovian . . . bounty hunter who waits until he's attacked . . . doesn't seem like he'll have a long career as a bounty hunter. :\    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Blame my teachers, I was well trained . . . . and simply defending myself - - I never fired first.  I waited, casting prepatory defensive spells until the violence began against us before I fired.  Silly Zykovian . . . bounty hunter who waits until he's attacked . . . doesn't seem like he'll have a long career as a bounty hunter. :\
> 
> Keia



 Certainly no Boba Fett!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Certainly no Boba Fett!



Yes, that whole line, “He’s no good to me dead” brings knew meaning does it not?


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Certainly no Boba Fett!



Nope . . . guess I'll need another life changing event for that to happen. <Looks around for Mace> . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Silly Zykovian . . . bounty hunter who waits until he's attacked . . . doesn't seem like he'll have a long career as a bounty hunter. :\





Well I think any continued association with Molpe would just about require that... 

You can take the girl off of Amaranthia but you cannot take the Amaranthian out of the girl.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I think any continued association with Molpe would just about require that...
> 
> You can take the girl off of Amaranthia but you cannot take the Amaranthian out of the girl.



 Well you can, but it requires extensive cruelty and locking her away from her Symbiosis


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nope . . . guess I'll need another life changing event for that to happen. <Looks around for Mace> . . .




_Beats Keia repeatedly with his plastic lightsaber._

Wrong Fett!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well you can, but it requires extensive cruelty and locking her away from her Symbiosis




I don't like that idea...  Sounds ugly and I think Molpe would be ugly too after such an event.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

It was Boba who saw his father killed by Mace.  That's what I was referring to. 

Keia
_Parries the lightsaber_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't like that idea...  Sounds ugly and I think Molpe would be ugly too after such an event.



 Oh, well its pretty awful--I mean, you'd expect taking Amaranthia out of the girl would be a hurtful and ugly process


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

> It was Boba who saw his father killed by Mace. That is to what I was referring.
> 
> Keia
> Parries the lightsaber



Well, there have been clues in the IC thread about Zykovian's father Zarynian...


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, well its pretty awful--I mean, you'd expect taking Amaranthia out of the girl would be a hurtful and ugly process



Hmmm wonder if one of them has tourquiose hair . . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Hmmm wonder if one of them has tourquiose hair . . . .
> 
> Keia



 Always possible


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> It was Boba who saw his father killed by Mace.  That's what I was referring to.




Yes but Boda followed in his father's footsteps as a bounty hunter.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, well its pretty awful--I mean, you'd expect taking Amaranthia out of the girl would be a hurtful and ugly process




I would have just left it at fatal…


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, there have been clues in the IC thread about Zykovian's father Zarynian...



But not to me . . . _<grumble, grumble>_ 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would have just left it at fatal…



 Nope, its based on the magical metaphysics behind the Amaranthiasation and Symbiosis processes   It is sorta connected to how Nymphs can get along with 8 hours of sleep, food, drink, and no Symbiosis.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> But not to me . . . _<grumble, grumble>_
> 
> Keia



Maybe whoever heard the clues can have a chat with him though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe whoever heard the clues can have a chat with him though




Yeah, where is Wei-Han when you need him...  I think Molpe was admiring her nails at that point in time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, its based on the magical metaphysics behind the Amaranthiasation and Symbiosis processes




Firm believer in that you can die if you have no will to live. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is sorta connected to how Nymphs can get along with 8 hours of sleep, food, drink, and no Symbiosis.




But I do understand what you are getting at...    Nymph assassin, if you didn't do it this time, I can say its a cool concept I will file away for later.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, where is Wei-Han when you need him...  I think Molpe was admiring her nails at that point in time.



 No memory?  Hmmm....go to Encyclopaedia Altanica and read this post


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

RA, I know that Keia is about to through a fat IC post on us but is Alire going to respond to Molpe in my post a 2280?  Link


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I know that Keia is about to through a fat IC post on us but is Alire going to respond to Molpe in my post a 2280?  Link



 No, Alire is quiet for now, thinking sadly about her dead sisters--I'll do a reaction shot of her next time she speaks.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No memory?  Hmmm....go to Encyclopaedia Altanica and read this post



I saw that before . . . but it's not character knowledge so . . . .  :\  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I saw that before . . . but it's not character knowledge so . . . .  :\
> 
> Keia



 Heh, well Molpe has actually heard of these three IC


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I saw that before . . . but it's not character knowledge so . . . .  :\
> 
> Keia



 Try this for more fun with Out of Character knowledge


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe it's a good thing Zykovian had a change of heart even before something like that could happen.    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a good thing Zykovian had a change of heart even before something like that could happen.
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, thankfully Elle protects her favourites from people like Zaryl by acting as an intermediary--thus Zykovian would have gotten his gold instead of a faceful of crystals


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, Alire is quiet for now, thinking sadly about her dead sisters--I'll do a reaction shot of her next time she speaks.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, well Molpe has actually heard of these three IC




Yes, yes, she did...  One of those things that she never had a chance to talk about though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, she did...  One of those things that she never had a chance to talk about though.



 True that


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Off to sleep in about five minutes . . . anything else stewing?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Off to sleep in about five minutes . . . anything else stewing?




Just the plot...   Big thick stew...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Just the plot...   Big thick stew...



 Is that a bad thing or good?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is that a bad thing or good?




It could go either way right now...


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Alright then, everyone have a good nite.  I'll be back in the am.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Alright then, everyone have a good nite.  I'll be back in the am.




Nighty Night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty Night.



Actually, not seeing any more IC posts for me to take care off I'm going to turn in for the night also.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually, not seeing any more IC posts for me to take care off I'm going to turn in for the night also.



 G'night!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night!




It was night...  Wasn't really a good one though.    (I slept horribly.)

_Goes to inform his coworkers that he cannot be held accountable for his actions today...   _


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

OMG!  RA's online and its not even 11 AM EST yet! 

Edit: False Alarm...  Or I scared him off.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee, no offense but I'm going to wait for RA (Alire) and/or Keia to post before making another one.  Cool?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> OMG!  RA's online and its not even 11 AM EST yet!
> 
> Edit: False Alarm...  Or I scared him off.



 Nope, no scaring involved--remember when I mentioned how I like to check in before going to work, but I don't have enough time to post?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Eh, sure. It's not like Melody expects answers from Molpe. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, no scaring involved--remember when I mentioned how I like to check in before going to work, but I don't have enough time to post?




Yeah, but I figured you worked nights based upon your post pattern (which implies a sleep pattern.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Eh, sure. It's not like Melody expects answers from Molpe.




Why?  Molpe isn't Melody... She wouldn't ignore her and since Melody isn’t yell anymore than she would have even less reason too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I figured you worked nights based upon your post pattern (which implies a sleep pattern.)



 Well...I sometimes do night work at home because I choose to do so, but my actual university commute work is generally something like 10:00-15:00 on days where I come in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well...I sometimes do night work at home because I choose to do so, but my actual university commute work is generally something like 10:00-15:00 on days where I come in.





Ahhh cool. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *In Seelie/Eldish/HP/*Yiddish**




Great!  Another language for Molpe to learn!


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

How'd that one get in there? 

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why?  Molpe isn't Melody...




True enough. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## khavren (Jul 5, 2005)

RA

[sblock]
So I had 4 rounds left for bleeding to death, any recommendations on a new class? Or do I post too slow for this game?
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Should we slow down a bit to allow Alire to catch up?

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Alire? You mean Abdiel. 

As it happens, I just mentioned, that his input would be greatly appreciated. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Actually I meant Alire . . . she's a few posts back on comments I think.   But I understand, Abdiel would be good but perhaps he is slow in waking - since he hasn't posted in a while.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Actually I meant Alire . . . she's a few posts back on comments I think.   But I understand, Abdiel would be good but perhaps he is slow in waking - since he hasn't posted in a while.




Nope, he's never been healed awake yet.  Molpe is wait for Zykovian's permission to do so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Should we slow down a bit to allow Alire to catch up?




I guess we could, but I don't really see Molpe being the focus of the talk... Think two adults talking with a young child wanting to say or show something to them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Actually I meant Alire . . . she's a few posts back on comments I think.   But I understand, Abdiel would be good but perhaps he is slow in waking - since he hasn't posted in a while.
> 
> Keia



 By Alire, you mean me   I'm fast, but not as fast as all three of you, but I'll catch up, so just keep posting as soon as you want 

As for Abdiel, he just hasn't been healed yet, if I recall correctly.  BS sent me a message a few days ago that said that if everyone started posting without him that I was allowed to have Molpe heal Abdiel, but since he was there and posting before anyone, I don't believe I did so.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

At least Abdiel was supposed to get Alire's healing potion, though I don't think that ever happened, because things got mixed up some. 

And you are right about Alire being behind... there hasn't been a response to quite a few things yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't believe I did so.




Nope, no ones knew has been healed. 

RA: don't miss khavren’s spoiler


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Bellangere stabilised you 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> At least Abdiel was supposed to get Alire's healing potion, though I don't think that ever happened, because things got mixed up some.



I responded to someone approaching Abdiel -  I was confused as to who - either Molpe or Alire. I have let da'man know my response to that as I was going to be away for awhile. Mhrazhar is kind of standing there ready to pounce someone as words are bing whipped around. I have requested that Zykovian get me up to speed in my last post, as well, which may have become lost in the mad flurry or posting vs Alire.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I responded to someone approaching Abdiel -  I was confused as to who - either Molpe or Alire. I have let da'man know my response to that as I was going to be away for awhile. Mhrazhar is kind of standing there ready to pounce someone as words are bing whipped around. I have requested that Zykovian get me up to speed in my last post, as well, which may have become lost in the mad flurry or posting vs Alire.



 It was a pretty mad flurry, but I remember your instructions:  Let Molpe in to heal but not Alire.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Nah, that was Molpe who was supposed to heal him with her wand, as just about everyone told her. 

The potion was before even Molpe was awake (as I was asleep then, I had left a note for Rystil in the OOC, that Melody would give the potion to Abdiel, if a certain condition was met, which it was).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

Chaos... Ooooh... I love it!


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

FreeXenon,

I did get that and started translating everything I said.  But at the speed of the conversations, I didn't have time to bring him up to speed on what transpired earlier . . . at least not in High Praetorian.

If there's a lull for a few moments, I'll post about updating Mhrazhar.  I wasn't ignoring him. Honest!! 

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

Dude... I do undersand. there has been what 3 pages in talking to Alire... Mhrazhar is patiently waiting for everything to go to hell... or for some explaining.   

Nature is patient and so am I.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Dude... I do undersand. there has been what 3 pages in talking to Alire... Mhrazhar is patiently waiting for everything to go to hell... or for some explaining.
> 
> Nature is patient and so am I.



 And Abdiel and Fedowin (plus Kitty and Copper) are patiently unconscious


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And Abdiel and Fedowin (plus Kitty and Copper) are patiently unconscious



I really do not feel so bad now... 

Eeek.. Eonthar and Kharven are really getting the 'Shatterstone' treatment (not being able to post)....


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey, I offered to just assume the translations happening in the background and post everything openly, which would be way better, but since noone wanted it, you are left in the dark now! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, I offered to just assume the translations happening in the background and post everything openly, which would be way better, but since noone wanted it, you are left in the dark now!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 C'mon, be a real Dolathi--say its his own fault for not learning Eldish


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, I offered to just assume the translations happening in the background and post everything openly, which would be way better, but since noone wanted it, you are left in the dark now!



 That is a very interesting idea - which I think I missed. Doing so does lose some of the flavor of having to deal with multiple languages and having things get lost in the mix though, but would simplify the process quite a bit. Once we level this should not really be a problem as Abdiel, Zykovian  and I are teaching each other a language. I am learning Seelie from Abdiel, Eldish from Zykovian, and I am teaching Mojiin to Zykovian.

I cannto wait for the SBLOCKS to end that way I can annoy everyone equally.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Two things. I hope Molpe comes across as someone who doesn't know really no how to be angry in post 2336.  Any failures are on my part not hers. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Nah, that was Molpe who was supposed to heal him with her wand, as just about everyone told her.




About everyone is the keyword, it’s not her fault it’s still out cold.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, Rystil didn't give permission to drop the sblocks and assume translations (except for those that were translating to all languages that the people present understood).

Time to break out the single application _Tongues _ magic that allows our conversations to be understood . . . now to name something like that . . . hmmmm. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I cannto wait for the SBLOCKS to end that way I can annoy everyone equally.




I agree, you alls leveling cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> About everyone is the keyword, it’s not her fault it’s still out cold.




Keia only said in the OOC that Zykovian would agree... he seems to have missed to mention it in the IC as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am learning Seelie from Abdiel, Eldish from Zykovian, and I am teaching Mojiin to Zykovian.




And Melody had offered Abdiel to teach him Eldish waaay back already.
(So he speaks at least one civilized language...  )

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> C'mon, be a real Dolathi--say its his own fault for not learning Eldish




Heh.

BTW, Melody does not see herself as a "real Dolathi", she sees herself as a Half-Rowaini/Half-Dolathi. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And Melody had offered Abdiel to teach him Eldish waaay back already.
> (So he speaks at least one civilized language...  )



_Civilized?? _Who are you calling uncivilized?


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I agree, you alls leveling cannot come soon enough.



What's this 'you alls' stuff?!?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> BTW, Melody does not see herself as a "real Dolathi", she sees herself as a Half-Rowaini/Half-Dolathi.
> 
> ...



 Ya, I did get that sense, which is cool.  It is a constrast to Glamour, the pure Dolathi, even though outwardly, Glamour and Melody share many similarities, including the fact that they prefer the form of a dark-haired Rowaini beauty and are currently wearing black stealth garb


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> What's this 'you alls' stuff?!?
> 
> Keia



 Well, Molpe already has all of the common languages (Seelie and Eldish) covered


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> What's this 'you alls' stuff?!?



I was thinking the same thing as well!


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Zykovian takes a stand !!  Yay, it was only a matter of time before he did - I knew he had it in him.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing as well!



So's I'm not the only one . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> What's this 'you alls' stuff?!?




Sorry, I speak southern every once in awhile...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Zykovian takes a stand !!  Yay, it was only a matter of time before he did - I knew he had it in him.
> 
> Keia



 Hopefully, it will be more successful than Custer's Last Stand, though


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Fortunately, the sides are rather equal whether something bad or good happened to those who took a stand.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, I speak southern every once in awhile...



Thought you were a NW coaster, though I suspect that wasn't at issue.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Fortunately, the sides are rather equal whether something bad or good happened to those who took a stand.
> 
> Keia



 That's true!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Thought you were a NW coaster, though I suspect that wasn't at issue.




Nope, my home is Kansas City Mo and always will be...  I'm only up here cause its where I'm stationed.


Wow 9 changes!   Molpe will need a new wand at this rate.

RA, Yes Molpe will be leaving but not until Keia replies and not until she asks Alire if she wants to watch her or have one of her girls watch her.

edit: stupid 7 key.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

I hate to be a stickler here BS - I do not see that you speak a language that I do: Mojiin or  High Praetorian. If I am correct, we are sticking with the sblocks until we all have a common language, right?   If not, that is coo;, however....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I hate to be a stickler here BS - I do not see that you speak a language that I do: Mojiin or  High Praetorian. If I am correct, we are sticking with the sblocks until we all have a common language, right?   If not, that is coo;, however....




That would be correct, but Keia started translating what Molpe was saying but it lacked the body language so it was really bugging me so I just started translating for him.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2005)

Just trying to save space and preserve some legibility, BS. Nothing more.

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

I do understand...   
Shall we assume that if either Zykovian or Abdiel is conscious that there will be a translation?
That does take the telephone out of it.   

I am almost for keeping the sblocks until we level, it is more realistic and amusing....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am almost for keeping the sblocks until we level, it is more realistic and amusing....




I'm waiting for word from RA on what to do.  I've giving suggestions four or so times now but no one does them so what do I know.

Keia I know you are, but its also discombobulating....  Which I guess would be honest translation but I would rather just save you the trouble.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for word from RA on what to do.  I've giving suggestions four or so times now but no one does them so what do I know.
> 
> Keia I know you are, but its also discombobulating....  Which I guess would be honest translation but I would rather just save you the trouble.



 I kind of preferred what Keia was doing with having the translator repost their translation.  It can lead to...interesting things, especially if the translator chooses to change some of the words in translation


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I kind of preferred what Keia was doing with having the translator repost their translation.  It can lead to...interesting things, especially if the translator chooses to change some of the words in translation




Fine, than I shall go back to the other way but to be honest you should have to repost everything as Glamour repeats it to Molpe.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've giving suggestions four or so times now but no one does them so what do I know.




For some reason, I can't recall seeing even one of those... 

Now, I don't follow this thread 100%, so maybe that was when I was asleep. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That would be correct, but Keia started translating what Molpe was saying but it lacked the body language...




That is fairly realistic, tho, if it is translated, because then another person is speaking... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That is fairly realistic, tho, if it is translated, because then another person is speaking...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Exactly--the contextlessness is one of the interesting things that causes loss in translation


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> For some reason, I can't recall seeing even one of those...




I've suggested that Glamour translate for everyone many, many, a times now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 5, 2005)

*Rystil*

[sblock]Are aura's temporary - to be based on what they did or are doing at the very moment the detection was done, or is basically permament (unless they do something like the meditation thing to remove it) to accumulate to get stronger and stronger?

I am sure that there is something key that I am not understanding...    Yes, you guessed it Detect Corruption again. I am trying to understand how the things Molpe touches can have a lingering aura of Corruption and she does not have an aura of corruption herself. 

Well, at one point, she did have an aura and all of this made sense, but she cast a spell to clean her clothes and she [utl=http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2359346&postcount=2057]no longer bears an aura of corruption[/url]??   

I am feeling rather lost still.  Please forgive me!!    If there is something that I have yet to figure out about her I will understand. If that is the case then do not worry Iam sure that everything I need to know is lost in translation somewhere. Oi!! 

The only 2 things that came to mind are: she has protective magics to prevent detection of such things but does not prevent detection of lingering auras as it is external to a 'Personal Effect' or the blood that was on her was that of someone who was corrupted. You said that the ability does not work like that (detecting moderate corruption via somone's blood), which I can understand. How could a spell clear moderate corruption without masking the aura. I did detect an aura for a moment so a masking magic does not make sense either!!! Help me Obi Wan! You're my only hope!"

Is there something that I know might cause this sort of phenomenon? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Auras of Dragonlords or other highly corrupt things are permanent, whereas petty corruption (which never rises above a minor or lingering level) will fade with time.  The fact that Molpe's aura changed like that should be disturbing and seen as a highly strange anomaly, as you have done correctly--it is not something Mhrazhar has ever seen before.  Even warding magics against corruption would not have felt like that when cast.  Also, perhaps telling is the fact that the things she touches are not getting lingering auras any more...But yup, its strange 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

RA: your last few posts haven't had a language label.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

RA: If you want to wait for one of the others to reply I'm all for that...  Sorry I don't want to leave them behind but I cannot let a thread go unanswered.  

I just can't! :whacko: <- Note: not a real smiley


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: If you want to wait for one of the others to reply I'm all for that...  Sorry I don't want to leave them behind but I cannot let a thread go unanswered.
> 
> I just can't! :whacko: <- Note: not a real smiley



 Ummm...I often have the same issue--no wonder we post too much


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ummm...I often have the same issue--no wonder we post too much




I don't know what your talking about...   

BS 
Now in the top ten for most posts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ummm...I often have the same issue--no wonder we post too much



The good new is that Eonthar is view the thread right now and Keia just came online but hasn't made it past the index page yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know what your talking about...
> 
> BS
> Now in the top ten for most posts.



 Jdvn1 and I keep seesawing...I wonder if I'll pass him for good before we both pass AMG...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The good new is that Eonthar is view the thread right now and Keia just came online but hasn't made it past the index page yet.



 Sneaky, aren't you   Well, Eonthar will be happy that Abdiel is awake and ready!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 and I keep seesawing...I wonder if I'll pass him for good before we both pass AMG...




Ah, yes I remember a poster by the name of AMG.  I remember him well he was a Star Wars Junkie of the highest order and I was in four of his Star Wars games...

Unfortunately, he became rash and was lured away by the power of WoW.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, yes I remember a poster by the name of AMG.  I remember him well he was a Star Wars Junkie of the highest order and I was in four of his Star Wars games...
> 
> Unfortunately, he became rash and was lured away by the power of WoW.



 Hmmm...I see how it is...silly MMOs!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Auras of Dragonlords or other highly corrupt things are permanent, whereas petty corruption (which never rises above a minor or lingering level) will fade with time.  The fact that Molpe's aura changed like that should be disturbing and seen as a highly strange anomaly, as you have done correctly--it is not something Mhrazhar has ever seen before.  Even warding magics against corruption would not have felt like that when cast.  Also, perhaps telling is the fact that the things she touches are not getting lingering auras any more...But yup, its strange



Good, that is disturbingly comforting. I am right to be  concerned that things do not make sense... OK I feel better! Thanks!!!   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Yay!  I've never had someone respond so positively to my telling them the occurrence is strange but still leaving them in the dark 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I see how it is...silly MMOs!




Indeed and that was darn right rude!   I just lost my power, in my post of all things, for like 10 minutes...  (I'm so borrowing an UPS from work tomorrow.)

RA, anyhow if you ever thought I picked on you unfairly... link


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The good new is that Eonthar is view the thread right now and Keia just came online but hasn't made it past the index page yet.




Abdiel's been unconscious for 5 days (Real time), I was just checking to make sure that I actually woke up before I posted


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Abdiel's been unconscious for 5 days (Real time), I was just checking to make sure that I actually woke up before I posted



 Yup, no problem--I kept expecting them to wake up Abdiel any minute because it seemed liked everyone kept saying they wanted to, but it took so long for some reason


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Abdiel's been unconscious for 5 days (Real time), I was just checking to make sure that I actually woke up before I posted



Aye, I know the feeling I think Molpe slept for 10 days in real time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Paging Keia to the IC thread. 

RA: [sblock]two things.  One I'm assuming that since Molpe walked off without Glamour that she is no longer translating for Molpe.  (She might be taking notes though)  Oh since it looks like the talk after the speech won't be on such unfriendly terms I went ahead and worked the line in.    (He's own fault for flirting with her.) [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

And here I am!

Keia
_Though not for long, got an early morning tomorrow_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> And here I am!




Yay.   Keia [sblock]Ignore the PM...  but at least I got you the OOC reason for it. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay.   Keia



And a responded before I got this one.

Sorry 
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> And a responded before I got this one. Sorry




Don't be.


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

Jumping out in less than 5 minutes.  If needed, Zykovian will work to get people inside, if possible, then try to get back on topic as to what might be going on.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Jumping out in less than 5 minutes.  If needed, Zykovian will work to get people inside, if possible, then try to get back on topic as to what might be going on.




Cool, have a good night and don't be shocked if we don't move to far... Tonight is the 5th of July and no one slept well in the states last night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmm...I must admit BS, I'm stymied by your latest post--did you think that there was anger or tension building up with Bellangere?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I must admit BS, I'm stymied by your latest post--did you think that there was anger or tension building up with Bellangere?




How so?  Glamour's been translating for Molpe everything the girl has said...  Molpe can tell she not a true killer.  Of course Molpe is naive in ways and more than willing to forget bad transgressions in the hopes of forging good ones. 

But if you wish it removed then simply say so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

> Seeing the potential trouble brewing



This quote confuses me.  What's the potential trouble brewing with Bellangere?  Its begun to make me paranoid and wondering if I shouldn't have used the word salacious.  Everything else in your post is great


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This quote confuses me.  What's the potential trouble brewing with Bellangere?




It was more of them pausing to took look at each other when Molpe is trying to get them through the door without farther innocent.  The fire isn’t out.  Call it PMS. (Preventive Maintenance System)

Again, the post is gone if you want it gone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It was more of them pausing to took look at each other when Molpe is trying to get them through the door without farther innocent.  The fire isn’t out.  Call it PMS. (Preventive Maintenance System)
> 
> Again, the post is gone if you want it gone.



 Oh, no, its fine.  I get it now


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, no, its fine.  I get it now




Cool.   and nice reply. 

Night night you all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.   and nice reply.
> 
> Night night you all.



 I knew it!  That's what I get for using the word salacious


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I knew it!  That's what I get for using the word salacious



What are you talking about RA?  As I said before they stopped to look at each other, Molpe don’t really care if either one of them was in heat...  She would rather not have something stupid ruin this meeting.

But if you don't believe me fine, I could careless, end of subject.  I won't do anything IC without your approval.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What are you talking about RA?  As I said before they stopped to look at each other, Molpe don’t really care if either one of them was in heat...  She would rather not have something stupid ruin this meeting.
> 
> But if you don't believe me fine, I could careless, end of subject.  I won't do anything IC without your approval.



 Haha, I know you'll do stuff without my approval anyway, and that's what'll make it fun


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Haha, I know you'll do stuff without my approval anyway, and that's what'll make it fun




Of course, you only run the world where we go...  If we don't go it never gets flushed out. 

Nighty night this time for sure,
BS


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 6, 2005)

*Rystil*

[sblock]Just knowing that I _should_ be confused is good. I am confused because I should be and not because I am stupid!!   

Wow... Holy turn of crazy events....   Alire is a schizophrenic tree-hugger that has a zealous and kind streak. Abdiel knew Eri/Alire on Arris?? Wow!! The plot thickens!   

In Response to Zykkovian I Detect Corruption on all of the Rose Thorns especially Eirie/Alire and Molpe as well... again.   [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]Could it be, that you missed my POST, when Abdiel was waking up? Melody explained to him in short what happened, while he was unconscious. It was the first thing, that happened after he opened his eyes, but since you didn't respond to it, I suppose you missed it altogether. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee:[sBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Could it be, that you missed my POST, when Abdiel was waking up? Melody explained to him in short what happened, while he was unconscious. It was the first thing, that happened after he opened his eyes, but since you didn't respond to it, I suppose you missed it altogether.




I completely missed that post. Sorry about that. I guess Abdiel was still in a bit of a fog when Melody spoke to him.    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]Anyways, that should lessen the confusion somewhat. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm about to take off for a meeting, I will be gone for an hour or so.  I would be shocked if I wasn't back by noon PST.)

RA [SBlock]Molpe will be insistent that Melody stays going as far as to ask/tell Glamour not to grant her the ability to leave.  Can glamour sense who it is trying to enter/leave her estate or is it detected only as ‘someone’ is trying to leave?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
A zealous and a kind streak...Yes she does, just like Arris though.  Arris the Mother and Nemesis...Erila and Alire.  Really except for the fact that you couldn't understand her, Mhrazhar would get along well with Alire.  The reason everyone kept yelling at her is that she wouldn't give up on the fact that Molpe was corrupted and everyone else believed Molpe.  

Oh, and you are right, nobody Detects as Corrupted
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
No worries--the gate is still locked until Glamour opens it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

> Since Melody is leaving . . . current trends would indicate that we are about to be attacked.




LOL

Hey, but Melody came back before the Rosethorns attacked last time to warn you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, but Melody came back before the Rosethorns attacked last time to warn you.



True, but it's your departure that signals the attack, not your return.  Take care!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Molpe didn't wait around for Zykovian to reply so he gets no reply from Molpe...


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Molpe didn't wait around for Zykovian to reply so he gets no reply from Molpe...



That's okay, that just means he got to watch her hustle across the lawn.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> That's okay, that just means he got to watch her hustle across the lawn.




Indeed, and maybe your best IC post ever...    (Men *are* pigs)

Oh and I think its better of Thanee posts before I.


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (Men *are* pigs)



No, I'd have to say . . . men are men. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No, I'd have to say . . . men are men.




 True enough.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No, I'd have to say . . . men are men.
> 
> Keia



 Indeed.  No reason to insult pigs.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

khavren:
[SBLOCK]Don't miss this POST, where Melody explained to Abdiel and Fedowin in short what happened, while they were unconscious. It was the first thing, that happened after he opened his eyes. Will probably make a few thinks more clear to you and him. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (Men *are* pigs)




There's a song of a pretty cool german band, which is exactly called like that (just in german). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There's a song of a pretty cool german band, which is exactly called like that (just in german).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Männer sind Schweine sounds so much cooler though


----------



## khavren (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee

[sblock]
I read it, but fedowins still confused by the multiple personality alire and the whole "not selling the jewel for a fortune" part of it.  Plus he's dazed at being defeated by a woman twice in a row.

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> There's a song of a pretty cool german band, which is exactly called like that (just in german).




It's a pretty famous expression and I'm sure it transcends every language every created…  Even Klingon which is funny, they don’t have pigs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Indeed.  No reason to insult pigs.




So true.  So very true indeed.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

Aww... poor Fedowin. 

khavren:
[SBLOCK]Just wanted to make sure you didn't miss it in the confusion, because Fedowin certainly wouldn't. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, I got busy with work, and I've been emailing RA to figure out how stuff works and then I lost RA.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey All,

I'm not feeling to hot so I think I'm going to go take a nap...  Not sure when or if I will be back tonight but I should be back sometime.

BS

Edit: Now awake.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, looks like nothings happening.  I'm calling it a night early.

If Zykovian's needed, he's napping.  Shhhhh, don't disturb the archer with the quick trigger 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, looks like nothings happening.  I'm calling it a night early.




I see you are still around...  RA is on the board btw.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

Just checking in (the internet is a time pit) but it's all quiet.  I'll check later in the morning.  

Take Care!
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Nighty night.  All. 

RA & Melody [sblock] its obvious that Melody was in the yard cause RA was still doing updates for her, though I guess they could have been blank or elsewhere and just timed right...  Anyhow, long story short I got no objection to Thanee reading Molpe's sblocked posts of late.  I hate writing for an audience of one.  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]Heh. Well, there was one big problem for Molpe, which you probably are not aware of, and which alone would've made certain, that she couldn't catch up with Melody (altho, Rystil does not seem to have applied this, I think )... The gate is *several hundred* feet away from the house, where the talking happened. So, at the time Molpe started to follow her, there was a pretty huge distance between the two. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanee[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> BS:
> Heh. Well, there was one big problem for Molpe, which you probably are not aware of, and which alone would've made certain, that she couldn't catch up with Melody (altho, Rystil does not seem to have applied this, I think )... The gate is *several hundred* feet away from the house, where the talking happened. So, at the time Molpe started to follow her, there was a pretty huge distance between the two.



Yes but Melody walked, and Molpe didn't. 

but yeah a map to scale would have been rather nice addition. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil . . . BS,

Guess I'll need to find out if I managed to sleep or not from Rystil.  I'm guessing that there will be two different responses - one if I'm awake and one if I'm sleeping.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Guess I'll need to find out if I managed to sleep or not from Rystil.  I'm guessing that there will be two different responses - one if I'm awake and one if I'm sleeping.




He's not going to be around today, more than likely.  It gives you no mechanical bonus either way I would just go with your preference.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

RA: Please please! 







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil . . . BS,
> 
> Guess I'll need to find out if I managed to sleep or not from Rystil.  I'm guessing that there will be two different responses - one if I'm awake and one if I'm sleeping.
> 
> Keia




Resolve the above!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

I think Zykovian may have managed to barely doze off into a light sleep, based on the typical sleep cycle and how long he's had.  That would mean that he was probably awoken by Molpe's initial dramatic entrance, thus able to hear the rest of what she said.  He's Keia's character, though, so he can choose something else if he likes


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's Keia's character, though, so he can choose something else if he likes




That's what I said.   ( I just hope he doesn't shoot her.  I mean this is obviously the longest he has every known a nymph without killing her. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's what I said.   ( I just hope he doesn't shoot her.  I mean this is obviously the longest he has every known a nymph without killing her. )



 I'm sure he's having fantasies about it right now--maybe even in his dreams


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's having fantasies about it right now--mayeb even in his dreams




There is just so much my horrible corrupted and perverted sailor's mind I could do with that...  Its just mind-boggling but I think I'll behave myself and pass on it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2005)

I imagine I'm gone for 3 or four hours. 

Later,
BS


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

BS and Rystil,

I'm waiting to see from Rystil if I managed to snag you with my bow and pull you in before I answer.  My response would depend on it.  More compliments would fly . . . 

Keia
_Be back in about 3 hrs._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to see from Rystil if I managed to snag you with my bow and pull you in before I answer.  My response would depend on it.  More compliments would fly . . .




Snagged with a bow?    Is that slang for something...  Oh wait, I probably don't want to know even if it is.   

BS 
Now with sensitive sailor ears


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm going to say that Zykovian did manage to snag Molpe with the bow, at least by default, because she was trying to come in close anyway.  If she wants to escape him, she can choose to make a Reflex Save to avoid it or an Escape Artist check to wriggle out...though she might want to stay close to him anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> though she might want to stay close to him anyway.




I see what he has to say before, and what he is trying to do before deciding what she wants to do.  (Considering her snagged without protest for now.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I see what he has to say before, and what he is trying to do before deciding what she wants to do.  (Considering her snagged without protest for now.)



 Yup, I think it'll be more fun that way


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I think it'll be more fun that way



Speaking of fun, did you get your girls to bed?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Speaking of fun, did you get your girls to bed?



 The helll...?  No.  No.  We played four hours of D&D.  That is all, OK?  Sheesh!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The helll...?  No.  No.  We played four hours of D&D.  That is all, OK?  Sheesh!




   I meant that I figured they had curfews it being a school night in all…  

RA, got his mind in the gutter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I meant that I figured they had curfews it being a school night in all…
> 
> RA, got his mind in the gutter.



 You know what you meant 

There's no school for anyone--its been over for a month


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You know what you meant




Yes, but I freely admit that I mislead you out of pure orneriness.  It’s a BS trait.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's no school for anyone--its been over for a month




Been over nine years for me.  I have no clue anymore…


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, but I freely admit that I mislead you out of pure orneriness.  It’s a BS trait.
> 
> 
> 
> Been over nine years for me.  I have no clue anymore…



 Oh c'mon, you gotta remember that Fourth of July comes after the end of school


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon, you gotta remember that Fourth of July comes after the end of school




Apparently not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Keia, did Molpe just get bowed?  If not how did he draw her close, by her hands, or her body, or something else?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia, did Molpe just get bowed?  If not how did he draw her close, by her hands, or her body, or something else?



 I think it was definitely the bow


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think it was definitely the bow




using OOC knowledge I would say yes but I'm not sure if he decided to change his mind in the IC thread.   (Not being anal, or at least not trying to be, I just want to make sure I got my ducks in a row.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> using OOC knowledge I would say yes but I'm not sure if he decided to change his mind in the IC thread.   (Not being anal, or at least not trying to be, I just want to make sure I got my ducks in a row.)



 No worries


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

He took the end of the bow, hooked it around her gently and pulled her closer using the bow on the back of her legs.  When she continued being serious, he kept pace.

Keia
_Going to bed in 5 - - way to tired - - sleeping at the keyboard, not good . . . maybe I feel like Zykovian feels._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> He took the end of the bow, hooked it around her gently and pulled her closer using the bow on the back of her legs.  When she continued being serious, he kept pace.




Cool.  Makes mucho sense to me now. 




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Going to bed in 5 - - way to tired - - sleeping at the keyboard, not good . . . maybe I feel like Zykovian feels._




Remember its not the years it’s the mileage...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> He took the end of the bow, hooked it around her gently and pulled her closer using the bow on the back of her legs.  When she continued being serious, he kept pace.
> 
> Keia
> _Going to bed in 5 - - way to tired - - sleeping at the keyboard, not good . . . maybe I feel like Zykovian feels._



 Yup, that's just what I thought--G'night Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that's just what I thought--G'night Keia




Indeed, and good night me too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed, and good night me too.



 G'night!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> G'night!




Hi and Bye.  Be back in a few hours.


----------



## khavren (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil did you miss the bit where I headed in with Belle?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

RA [sblock]Go! Go! Gadget Moderator Powers!   (Third time I've posted that post...) [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Rystil did you miss the bit where I headed in with Belle?



 Ooops!  Yes I did (D'oh!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmmm....on second thought, it looks like I did know, responded, and then forgot that I did   Oh well, maybe they were doing something fun on the way there


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

All, 

I be back in a few hours... RA has my plan if need be.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I be back in a few hours... RA has my plan if need be.




Delay my last, I will be around.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]What is the formal of my name.  Since my surname is the city and relationship to my instructor is it suitable for a Mister T'Erilan, as it has been used.  I thought perhaps it would be Mr. Zykovian, much the same a Miss Melody.  What's your take?[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

Off to see FF with friends, should be bac kto post around 11:00ish pm EST.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Off to see FF with friends, should be bac kto post around 11:00ish pm EST.




Ahh, cool.   That was my plan but it got cancelled.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Off to see FF with friends, should be bac kto post around 11:00ish pm EST.
> 
> Keia



 I'm going to see it too, be right back!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Yeah, it would probably be Mr. Zykovian 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2005)

Have fun and tell us how it was once you are back! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Have fun and tell us how it was once you are back!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Hmmm...it had a lot of exposition and not too much actual incidence.  Lots of time was spent focusing on how much of a daredevil Johnny is and how sad Ben is to be the thing, but the character of Ben still doesn't come off as believable to me at the end.  Then the whole Dr. Doom business is over and done almost before it started.  Worst thing:  Reed is supposed to go to MIT, but he calls the intro course "Chemistry 101" instead of "5.112" .  Even so, it wasn't bad.  Not as good as either of the Spidermans either of the X-mens, or Batman Begins, but around the level of the Hulk.  My two cents


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...it had a lot of exposition and not too much actual incidence.  Lots of time was spent focusing on how much of a daredevil Johnny is and how sad Ben is to be the thing, but the character of Ben still doesn't come off as believable to me at the end.




I was worried about that, Michael Chiklis is one of the best actors out their but its hard to come off as anything inside that much makeup. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know that Then the whole Dr. Doom business is over and done almost before it started.




Quick question [sblock]Does Doom talk in 3rd person or not?[/sblock]



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Worst thing:  Reed is supposed to go to MIT, but he calls the intro course "Chemistry 101" instead of "5.112"




I'm not following, and I think that would be an issue for anyone not at MIT...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Even so, it wasn't bad.  Not as good as either of the Spidermans either of the X-mens, or Batman Begins, but around the level of the Hulk.  My two cents




Ugh, Hulk was little more than a character assassination...  Without doubt one of the worst jobs of directing ever done. (I still get giddy watching Hulk play with the tanks though...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I was worried about that, Michael Chiklis is one of the best actors out their but its hard to come off as anything inside that much makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[sblock] No third person that I recall, and I was looking for it.[/sblock]  As for the 5.112, that's the name of the intro Chemistry course at MIT.  If they want to use MIT, they can at least get the course title straight


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

RA, I SBlocked that question for a reason.  

As for MIT...  Don't take this the wrong way but except for the teachers/professors, the students, and some of the former students who is going to know what he is talking about?  

(I'll look for it when I go to the movie and will see if I could figure it out without having the laymen course name...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

> As for MIT... Don't take this the wrong way but except for the teachers/professors, the students, and some of the former students who is going to know what he is talking about?



It doesn't matter.  If you're going to use MIT, mention it three times, and have a picture of the dome at 77 Mass Ave in his scrapbook, then you have to use the right name or it makes you (and by you, I mean the director here) look dumb 

Edit: I reported this post to test the notifications of Reported Posts.  Please ignore.

V/R
BS


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ugh, Hulk was little more than a character assassination...  Without doubt one of the worst jobs of directing ever done. (I still get giddy watching Hulk play with the tanks though...)



I actualy enjoyed the movie and thought the directing was very good.  My biggest problem was that the special effects of the Hulk realy took away from the movie.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

RA nice post...  I was looking for one to report anyhow. (Testing something)

Oh and it only makes you look dumb to 99.9 % of the moving going population so they don’t really count.

Also I edited your previous post to sblock the answer to my question about the movie.  If you get more questions and won’t sblock the answers then I will be forced to unsubscribe to this thread till I see the movie.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA nice post...  I was looking for one to report anyhow. (Testing something)
> 
> Oh and it only makes you look dumb to 99.9 % of the moving going population so they don’t really count.
> 
> Also I edited your previous post to sblock the answer to my question about the movie.  If you get more questions and won’t sblock the answers then I will be forced to unsubscribe to this thread till I see the movie.



 I hardly thought it a spoiler  but I'm fine with the SBLOCK.  By the way, what do you mean by 







> RA nice post... I was looking for one to report anyhow. (Testing something)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I actualy enjoyed the movie and thought the directing was very good.  My biggest problem was that the special effects of the Hulk realy took away from the movie.




He was big and green...  Somethings don't translate well to the big screen.  And the directing was just horrible; it wasn't even close to what the comics are about.  Not even close and the director had/has admitted that he knew nothing of the character/comics other than when he got mad he turned into the Hulk and that he was truly more interested in doing a monster movie…

I hope he never directs a movie again. (And yes I know he won an Oscar for Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I hardly thought it a spoiler  but I'm fine with the SBLOCK.  By the way, what do you mean by



It means I reported you’re post for having bad stuff in it and that the moderators will soon be here to beat you.

Of course as I said I was only testing the systems to see if I would get my notifications.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It means I reported you’re post for having bad stuff in it and that the moderators will soon be here to beat you.
> 
> Of course as I said I was only testing the systems to see if I would get my notifications.



 Umm...doesn't it mean that like Darkness or Henry will close this thread now?  That was totally silly


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...doesn't it mean that like Darkness or Henry will close this thread now?  That was totally silly




Well if they do I can still post in it.   (and no they won't)  the whole thing was labeled as a test and the post in question has an edit from me saying as much as well.


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

Keia's review of the Fantastic Four movie . . . possible spoilers[sblock]Overall on my personal scale of movies, it is a movie I would seen again . . . and it is a buy on DVD when it comes out.  On a scale of current superhero movies I rate it as a slightly higher than Batman begins.  Personally, I loved the characterizations, especially the Thing.  The movie was an 'Ultimate' version of the FF, but other than the modernization of the plot, it had the feel of the FF comics from around 177-220 - (early Byrne era), which is when I started reading them.

It came off as a fanboy movie with a large number of references to certain people and places . . . which I'm okay with.  For an origin movie they did a good job fitting everything in.  From an editting standpoint - it seemed that a few scenes were missing, the plot and dialogue jumped a couple of times . . . but it wasn't overly noticable.

The chemistry reference that Reed makes is a play on the reference the Doom makes earlier in the movie, so I was okay with the wrong number reference.  Plus, its a slang term for anything that a beginner should know - sort of like Rystil 101 . . . though I think that's an advanced class .[/sblock]

Simple explanation - I liked it.  Solid 8 stars out of ten.


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Does the name Zarina ring a bell?  Those present in the room include Glamour, Abdiel, Erila, Mhrazhar, and Kitty?  Fedowin and Belle are otherwise occupied?

_Just doing some Zykovian thinking out loud, feel free to comment _
We have the gem now, the biggest direct threat has joined, hopefully . . . or it's a lie and I'm missing my sense motive.  There's a plot there, how long will it take before someone realizes that the three forces set against each other have joined up . . . only Melody is truly aware of that.  The monk might be a plant, it seems almost to good to be true . . . though maybe his ancestors told him to be there.  The princess that was named before . . . Alire knows something more, or has more suspicions . . . has Zykovian heard of this princess?  Where would be a good place to safeguard the gem until Abdiel can get it to his homeworld?

Enough questions for the moment  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Zarina is the name of the bathhouse owner who was one of your favourite two suspects back when you didn't know which villa had the Jewel.  You're right about those present in the room, though Fedowin and Belle will basically enter when Zykovian and Molpe are done to complete the set   According to one of the first posts in the entire game: 







> I am Wei-Han, a humble initiate in the martiar art of Ryuko, and my noble Guardian Spilit told me that if I meditated on the docks today, the good spilits would bress me with a vision from the Cerestial Palace of the Four Winds. Now I understand that Byak-Ko must have been speaking of you!



 Zykovian has the wrong bonus listed for Knowledge N&R in his character sheet, but when I rolled with the right bonus, he has heard of Tifalia--she is the Princess Ascendant of Amaranthia.  While in theory this makes her the heir, its more of a milennia long position because Titania won't be dying anytime soon unless assassinated.  Zykovian isn't really sure about the where-to-safeguard the gem thing--he's always been the hunter, not the hunted in this city  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Keia, 

Zyk's lucky Molpe didn't slap him back awake there...   [J/K]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah, I had to figure 20 hours was gonna put him out . . . or almost out.  We'll see what anyone else in the room does.  If nothing by morning, he'll probably just go to sleep.

Long day and all of that.   If she slapped him, he'd have been even more embarassed that he currently is. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had to figure 20 hours was gonna put him out . . . or almost out.  We'll see what anyone else in the room does.  If nothing by morning, he'll probably just go to sleep.
> 
> Long day and all of that.   If she slapped him, he'd have been even more embarassed that he currently is.
> 
> Keia



 Poor Zyk--I know he tries


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had to figure 20 hours was gonna put him out . . . or almost out.  We'll see what anyone else in the room does.  If nothing by morning, he'll probably just go to sleep.




It is morning.  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Long day and all of that.   If she slapped him, he'd have been even more embarassed that he currently is.




Who knows, him falling asleep on Molpe might have saved his life.


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Who knows, him falling asleep on Molpe might have saved his life.



But what a way to go . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> But what a way to go . . .




True enough.   If you like you can ask RA for a picture of it. 

RA [sblock] Yo, how far did Molpe travel before she got stopped.  it didn't seem like she got far but I would like to make sure. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
She was stopped basically right in front of the villa.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She was stopped basically right in front of the villa.



Cool.   and no change in her post. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Cool 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool



Me not so sure about that...   Are the city guards going to frisk her? LMAO
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Nope, no frisking necessary 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, no frisking necessary



Then she just hugged a prevert! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Why do you say that?  He was trying to reassure her 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why do you say that?  He was trying to reassure her



Of course he was.   He's not doing to good of a job right now. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Though I think your timing out, you've been steering at the index page for 20 minutes now I wanted to say night nighty. 

Oh while I was waiting for you to post I started looking a spilt tread tool…  I think I can split the IC thread easy enough, it really needs to be done its about two times the size it is suppose to be, but I wanted to let you know before I do it.  

(I'll hopefully be able to get it done tomorrow... and I'm going to lock the thread while I do it. )


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Just posting to inform you, that I made a change to my character sheet involving the magical robe, because pretty much the exact same item is available from a WotC book.  I just used that instead of my own invention and made the appropriate changes (full item description included for reference).[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm locking the IC thread for the maintenance I talked about last night.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm locking the IC thread for the maintenance I talked about last night.



Threads reopened. (Part 1) (Part 2)

That was alot of tabs and spacebars...  Literally 30 minutes straight of them so, RA, you will be making a Part III at 1300 posts.  (If it’s needed)

To think, RA had 10K posts and wasn't around to celebrate it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Threads reopened. (Part 1) (Part 2)
> 
> That was alot of tabs and spacebars...  Literally 30 minutes straight of them so, RA, you will be making a Part III at 1300 posts.  (If it’s needed)
> 
> To think, RA had 10K posts and wasn't around to celebrate it.



 Huh?  I don't have 10,000 posts...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?  I don't have 10,000 posts...



I made a copy of the IC thread before I started editing on it.  Your posts from that thread where added to your total posts but they went away when I deleted the copy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I made a copy of the IC thread before I started editing on it.  Your posts from that thread where added to your total posts but they went away when I deleted the copy.



 Ohhhh, cool!  So I get to be the 14th person to reach 10,000 now no matter what else happems


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, cool!  So I get to be the 14th person to reach 10,000 now no matter what else happems



No, cause no one else is going to remember it...   but I think you'lll 14 no matter what.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, cause no one else is going to remember it...   but I think you'lll 14 no matter what.



 Mark from Creative Mountain Games only needs like 60 posts to do it, so I highly doubt it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mark from Creative Mountain Games only needs like 60 posts to do it, so I highly doubt it



Yes but both me and Psion have passed him with less than a 100 posts to the goal of 10K.

He's made 17 posts in this month so far (8 days.  That's basically two posts a day. 30 days)

You've made over 200 since 09:33 AM on the 7th of July. (2 days 100 posts a day. 12 days)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes but both me and Psion have passed him with less than a 100 posts to the goal of 10K.
> 
> He's made 17 posts in this month so far (8 days.  That's basically two posts a day. 30 days)
> 
> You've made over 200 since 09:33 AM on the 7th of July. (2 days 100 posts a day. 12 days)



 Those 100 posts are deceptive--you're better off looking at my average, which si around 63 per day


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanee, does 'Melody' have eyes?  I only ask cause I cannot find her eye color on her character sheet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh, and he actually only needs 32, so that's 16days at 2 PPD


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Those 100 posts are deceptive--you're better off looking at my average, which si around 63 per day




No they are much more honest than your average...  You have what 7 solo games going on right now and none of them seem close to merging.

Even at 63 you'll have him in 19 days.  A better average might be 80 which will have him in 15 days.


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil, [sblock]I'm not planning on posting again unless something happens in the villa.  Let me know when/if I wake up. [/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and he actually only needs 32, so that's 16days at 2 PPD




You'll get him.  I have totaly faith in you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No they are much more honest than your average...  You have what 7 solo games going on right now and none of them seem close to merging.
> 
> Even at 63 you'll have him in 19 days.  A better average might be 80 which will have him in 15 days.



 I dunno...I'd go with my average--for a few days, it was falling lower even


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
No worries, I expect maybe Fedowin and Mhrazhar will go to sleep soon too, and then we can all level up and move to First Interlude 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno...I'd go with my average--for a few days, it was falling lower even




I'm shocked!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm shocked!



 Not me--63 is a lot of posts for a day:  It means I stayed on ENWorld for over 30 full minutes of posting, and while it may seem like I'm here a lot, I don't actually spend as much time posting as it may seem


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not me--63 is a lot of posts for a day:  It means I stayed on ENWorld for over 30 full minutes of posting, and while it may seem like I'm here a lot, I don't actually spend as much time posting as it may seem



Ahh 63 posts a day means your spend hours on the forum but how ever you justify it to yourself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh 63 posts a day means your spend hours on the forum but how ever you justify it to yourself.




Oh btw you've made 55 posts already today.  (Based upon my Time Zone.)

Not that I mind, mind you. 

Edit: 56.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh btw you've made 55 posts already today.  (Based upon my Time Zone.)
> 
> Not that I mind, mind you.
> 
> Edit: 56.



 Heh, that's not 100 though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, that's not 100 though



The day is still young.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The day is still young.



 Saturday is tabletop game day


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Saturday is tabletop game day




Yes, and that hardly ever seems to slow you down...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, and that hardly ever seems to slow you down...



 Bah, it might today though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, it might today though




I guess if you've lost your touch it truly could...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess if you've lost your touch it truly could...



 Well, who knows--my posting during GMing all depends on players taking forever to decide what to do during combat.  And I don't think we're playing the campaign where the guy who takes forever is playing the wizard


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And I don't think we're playing the campaign where the guy who takes forever is playing the wizard




Well that is good news for us ENworlders but I do fill for him...  I don't think I could play a spell caster at the tabletop.  (Not unless I had a flash card for each spell I could cast...  I have an idea of what they do but the devil is in the details.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that is good news for us ENworlders but I do fill for him...  I don't think I could play a spell caster at the tabletop.  (Not unless I had a flash card for each spell I could cast...  I have an idea of what they do but the devil is in the details.)



 He knows what they all do, but he can't decide what to do.  He was better at it back when he was lower level--the casting ability of an 18th-level wizard, 7th-level druid, 1st-level telepath gives him too many options for everyone else's own good


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ... gives him too many options for everyone else's own good




  Be nice, now.   (Choosing what to do has never been my issue, it’s making sure I know what it really does has been.)

So are the others going to be sleeping/leveling soon?  I think two of the 4 PCs there are now asleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Be nice, now.   (Choosing what to do has never been my issue, it’s making sure I know what it really does has been.)
> 
> So are the others going to be sleeping/leveling soon?  I think two of the 4 PCs there are now asleep.



 I think its possible   If they all go to sleep, we can go to First Interlude.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think its possible   If they all go to sleep, we can go to First Interlude.



Cool, I'm guessing Molpe is already there though...  Should I break the last set of posts off and move them elsewhere?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm guessing Molpe is already there though...  Should I break the last set of posts off and move them elsewhere?



 No, Molpe isn't quite there yet.  Once she spends some quality time at the bathhouse, it should be time soon after


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, Molpe isn't quite there yet.  Once she spends some quality time at the bathhouse, it should be time soon after




RA: [sblock]Well we'll see then...  I don't see Molpe making it anytime soon...   Well unless they just let her go or something.   [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanee, does 'Melody' have eyes?  I only ask cause I cannot find her eye color on her character sheet.




Yeah, she surely does. 

Unless Rowaini have some weird eye color usually, Melody has brown eyes.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

There are only 13 ppl with 10k+ posts? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that is good news for us ENworlders but I do fill for him...  I don't think I could play a spell caster at the tabletop.  (Not unless I had a flash card for each spell I could cast...  I have an idea of what they do but the devil is in the details.)




Play a Warlock then! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

BTW, BS, the 'new' thread has the old URL/threadID, and the old one got a new URL/threadID... I really wondered for a second, when I copied the 'new' URL to my Notepad and it was the same as the old one. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Unless Rowaini have some weird eye color usually, Melody has brown eyes.




Cool, I do believe Molpe has ran into a Rowaini girl with brown eyes..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, BS, the 'new' thread has the old URL/threadID, and the old one got a new URL/threadID...




Yeah, I didn't want anyone to lose track of their email notification and since well no one can, or at least should be, posting in part one I made part 2 it...  

If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I do believe Molpe has ran into a Rowaini girl with brown eyes..




There's some trend somewhere.  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If that makes any sense at all.




Yup, makes sense, just seemed a bit strange at first. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

RA: So how's the gaming going?  (As in tabletop gaming.)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil: Any projections as to when the next day will begin? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rystil: Any projections as to when the next day will begin?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 My guess is soon, but I can't be sure.  It mainly depends on when the last three awake characters go to sleep


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok. Please make a note here in the OOC, too, if the next day starts, so it doesn't get missed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My guess is soon, but I can't be sure.  It mainly depends on when the last three awake characters go to sleep




Besides Molpe who is still awake?  (Sorry I lossed track of it.)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

At least it seems, Molpe is the only one really active currently. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok. Please make a note here in the OOC, too, if the next day starts, so it doesn't get missed.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Sure   I'll also be starting a new thread, which also might give it away


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Besides Molpe who is still awake? (Sorry I lossed track of it.)



It looks like Mhrazhar and Fedowin are yet still awake


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> At least it seems, Molpe is the only one really active currently.




Yeah, sorry about that...  I didn't realize it would leave the rest of the game on hold…  (again)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll also be starting a new thread, which also might give it away




Ok. 

@BS: No worries! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure   I'll also be starting a new thread, which also might give it away




Well, one such as I, rarely browse through IC threads looking for new ones without OOC knowledge.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, one such as I, rarely browse through IC threads looking for new ones without OOC knowledge.



 Well, if the old one is closed...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

OK, if Khavren and FreeXenon don't object, I'll move on to First Interlude tomorrow (or today if they both say today that they don't object  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

RA [sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, if Khavren and FreeXenon don't object, I'll move on to First Interlude tomorrow (or today if they both say today that they don't object  )/QUOTE]
> 
> Mark, neither FreeXenon nor khavren are very active in their postings but both of them are on the board two to three times a day.  If they wanted to do other actions they did have the chance to.  I think they just don't want to be seen as trying to keep others from having their fun...  (aka they might fill like they don't belong cause your wanting on them...  Or they could feel like they don't belong cause you did wait for them.  Not an easy call.  Would like you like me to try and contact them?
> 
> In the mean time you could do experience for all...  That way there is another reason for the wait. (Just an idea and how I’ve seen people respond to not waiting or waiting.  If they posted in the thread daily I could see them being upset but I think they are lost with what to do IC.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Okay guys, time for some experience 

Zykovian: 1750 XP

Fedowin: 1800 XP

Melody: 1700 XP

Abdiel: 1800 XP

Mhrazhar: 1800 XP

Molpe: 750 XP

AbM level up!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe: 750 XP




What would be her total XP be then? (Sorry my character sheet has questions marks next to the XP she has already.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What would be her total XP be then? (Sorry my character sheet has questions marks next to the XP she has already.)



 I'm seeing 3750, I think


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm seeing 3750, I think




Cool.  That's what it would be without the question marks. (which is now gone)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.  That's what it would be without the question marks. (which is now gone)



 OK, cool


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

RA[sblock]More questions on my character sheet.

The lingerie does give the +3 to perform check, correct?  (It should, but I'm not sure how I missed it before...  same with intimidation.)

The wand is at 34 charges, correct?

Do you remember what I spent my skills on at last level?  You did say you would let me rework the 3rd level skills. 

Oh and lastly... I thought you implied that we, as in all of us not just Molpe, would be closer to 4th level at the convention.  (When I asked if it would just be "simpler" to do 4th level skills for what I need/want.)  No super big deal but I was curious that maybe you forgot the XP for something.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
You're right about the lingerie and the charges.  I can't remember about the skills, but I think a lot of them were Spellcraft.  As for the convocation, I meant before it was over (its a multiple-day affair, like a Con).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2005)

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're right about the lingerie and the charges.



Cool. 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can't remember about the skills, but I think a lot of them were Spellcraft.



I think so to...  I know she picked up one rank of Concentration (it is maxed out after all), which I would like to remove and have two free unused skill points.  [I'm not sure if she will get to learn Larakese anytime soon but if not learning another language could be useful.  (The other will be used for Use magic item. (When ever she gets a chance to learn that skill.  She is one of few that get that as a class skill she should take advantage of it.)


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the convocation, I meant before it was over (its a multiple-day affair, like a Con).



Huh, I just realized that a Convention and Constitution have the same abbreviation…  Coincidence, I think not.    (And cool that makes sense.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Looks good to me 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Looks good to me



Cool, updated and posted. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Cool, I replied to your post as well 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

RA: [sblock] Shoot while I'm looking at it can you tell me how currency progresses on this world?

You know instead of:
PP: 0
GP: 0
SP: 0
CP: 0

If it’s by planet just give me those for Eldiz for now.  Thanks. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, I replied to your post as well



 Yeah it took me a few to find the thread but I automatically get a subscription to everything I post in...  (I just cleared over a 100 subscription today.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Eldiz has shiftcoins and credits.  100 shiftcoins makes 1 paper credit.  There are also fivecoins, tencoins, and quarter-credits, which have values greater than one shiftcoin and lower than one credit, as well as paper credits with values greater than 1 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Yeah it took me a few to find the thread but I automatically get a subscription to everything I post in... (I just cleared over a 100 subscription today.)



Yikes--I suggest that you never ever post to the Hivemind then!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eldiz has shiftcoins and credits.  100 shiftcoins makes 1 paper credit.  There are also fivecoins, tencoins, and quarter-credits, which have values greater than one shiftcoin and lower than one credit, as well as paper credits with values greater than 1



Sounds like US currency.  (Minus the lack of a half-credit)

Look good?
Eldiz
Shift Coins: 18
Fivecoins: 0
Tencoins: 0
Quarter-Credits: 0
Credits: 0

Oh and Molpe got 18 Shift Coins for her singing right?  (I only remember the totally number of coins and the fact that no one was impressed with the coins.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, you've got it exactly right 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden: 
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:Yup, you've got it exactly right



 Cool.  New Molpe posted. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
And Karya replies 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And Karya replies



As did Molpe. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

I will be leaving for a camping trip early on Tuesday morning, returning next Monday. As such, I will not have any access to a computer during that time, and will not be able to post during that time.

I guess Abdiel will simply follow along until I get back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> I will be leaving for a camping trip early on Tuesday morning, returning next Monday.




Ohhh!  That sounds like fun!   (If your one of those people who can live without the internet.)  

You might want to level up Abdiel before you disappear incase we deal with combat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm off for the night.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

How much XP did we start at? 1000?

EDIT: 2000 seems more likely... 

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Hey, would you tell me, what events influenced the XP rewards? Just wondering, since you gave Melody a little less, there was maybe something you didn't like or which you felt was wrong or anything like that... would be helpful to know, what that was (because I cannot really think of anything), so I can keep that in mind in future. Thank you! [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> How much XP did we start at? 1000?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Rystil starts his games off at half way to their next levels.  (at least for 3rd and higher).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Makes sense, at 1000 we wouldn't even level yet, so it must be higher, obviously, so 2000 seems very likely. 

Thanks, Bront! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Makes sense, at 1000 we wouldn't even level yet, so it must be higher, obviously, so 2000 seems very likely.
> 
> Thanks, Bront!
> 
> ...



My pleasure


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll also be starting a new thread...




I suppose you will post something before we get to post in the new thread, yes? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Something entirely different... There seem to be lots of types of armor, which do not impose an arcane spell failure chance available... do you have some sort of list of the more affordable ones ready, or could you tell me a few, which would fit to Melody (light armor of the 'chain shirt' class roughly with no skill penalty/ASF)? That would be nice. And don't forget the price. It would be reasonable to get some decent armor now, I guess... 

Likewise, if there are any useful finessable weapons Melody can use (without spending a feat, that is), which are different from the PHB stuff, maybe that is something to pick up, too.

I already thought about picking up a hand crossbow and maybe some poisoned bolts (sleep or paralysis poison). Any directions for those?

Also, Molpe has 'Eldiz coins' listed, is that the currency here? I can't recall, that you have mentioned that already... I just have standard gold and silver listed (more now, since the changable clothing is a lot cheaper than I had guessed, as explanied above). How do they translate?[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Sorry Guys...*

Really long weekend...
We gained  2 Belarussians this weekend. A friend of a friend, who went home, and his girlfriend. We spent the weekend picking them up and getting them situated... 

Let the progress begin!


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Looking over Zykovian, it looks like I missed a language having 5 total when he should have 5 plus Altanian as his 'common tongue'.  I'm also purchasing a language so it looks like the only ones I would be capable of adding would be Mojiin and Rowaini.  Any others?

Also, is practiced caster from CAr acceptable - It seems to fit my character concept and doesn't seem overpowered.

Finally, as an oversight, is the Praetorian Warbow masterwork for its cost or is that an additional cost.  Would it be possible to add masterwork to the bow with the starting money that I did not spend?[/sblock]Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Leveling to 3rd means for the most part no more crazy sblocks - I now have Seelie and Eldish... Yea!!!!!   

Rystil
[sblock]Rystil - We talked about the 'Crow Effect' before. I have come up with a feat to grant the type of ability that I am looking for. Let me know what you think. This fulfills the requirement that it will not work on someone that has no aura of corruption at all. Here's to hoping. Thanks again! 

*NEMESIS INQUISITOR [Divine, Mojiin]*
_The wind blew through his long cloak and against his scaley back in the cold and misty night.His bipedal draconic form was hunched over and watching intently from a tall rocky outcropping a distance away.The cloudless sky allowed the moon to shine its pale luminescence on everything, allowing the gods above to watch their forested theater and the show that was about to begin. The only sound to be heard was the brief whipping of the wind as it was just trying to let you know that it was still there. There was a quiet tension in the air like everything knew that something was about to happen and was waiting. Like Arris herself was waiting for something and wanted to see it firsthand, and everything was clearing the way so she could watch.

His watchful eyes never leaving the Valsian for even a moment as she sat tranquily in the middle of the forest clearing seeming to be meditating. The moon light that delicately shone on the Valsian gave her an almost ephermeral quality - a seeming supernatural and divine serenity - sublime and heavenly. Kaelus knew better. All of the children of Arris knew better and none of them had any doubt that her death would be one of the greatest justices to have passed and this drove Kaelus through all of these years of the hunt. He had found her. He had found her trail and was not going to let go. Only death would keep Kaelus from bringing justice to her. Only death! 

 While the Valsian made no overt actions to indicate that she knew the Mojiin was there or had been following her. He had no doubt that she knew. Krvara always knew. In her long life as a Dragon Lord(ess) she has been hunted many times and has slain many Avengers and Preservers that have come to pass Nemesis' judgement. At the moment that they would strike, her vile enchantments would strike them down and every innocent creature nearby. It is said that her wrath is equal to the wrath that Nemesis himself would unleash unpon the corrupted if he was manifest. A primal, raw and unbridaled destructive rage.

Kaelus wondered why things are different now. In the past Krvara would have cast her magics to destroy him at the very moment she detected him and everything within 40 or 50 feet. During the last week he has followed here she has done nothing towards him. She came here several days ago and has just sat. Once he has come close enough to detect a faint aura of Corruption on her, but that seemed horribly out of place as she is one of the most evil and vile creatures to walk Arris, and yet Arris's judgement is faint. "How could this be? With all of the destruction and death that she has wrought, how could our beloved Arris be so kind to such a wrathful and vile creature?"

Kaelus has watched Krvara carefully, he notices that all that is left is a lingering aura of corruption. He jumps down from his perch and approaches her sitting and meditating form. His draconic form towers over her sitting form. His barely-there shadow covering her fully in the early morning light as the sun starts to peak onver the horizon. Now much time has passed. He lost count of the hours that he has watched her. Watched her and waited. He stood before her and spoke "I do not know what you are doing Valsian, but I am here to pass Nemesis' Judgement on you, Krvara, for your crimes against Arris. Nemesis has... " 

The Valsian calmly interrupted his speech "Kaelus, you have been following me for quite some time. Do you wonder why you are still alive, when I could easily snuff out your life and very existance with that magics that are at my beck and call? You are an Inquisitor are you not? Justice matters? I have changed my ways. I can only spend the rest of my life trying to atone for all of the horrible things that I have done. Pass your Inquisition on me and you will know the truth." 

Kaelus paused for a moment and closed the few feet that was between them and was standing right next to her. She never moved or tensed a muscle. "I am at your mercy Inquisitor. Pass your judgement." 
He noticed Krvara's fading aura and with one hand forcefully enbraced the side of her head. 

The moment was flooded with sights of the withered trees and rotting plants, casting of inviolate spells for the sheer pleasure of watching the destruction it caused, and the killing of the innocent. The screams of children and the very trees and plants and the cry of Arris in every single moment. The smells of rotted and magott riddled bodies and rotting plants. In all moments the arrogant and satisfied face of Krvara was present and relishing the carnage. Then came a moment towards the end where her daughter was where she should not be, at the sight of one of her random destructions. A Mojiin Preserver and Avenger pulled the child out moments after the her spells were cast and she got to witness the disfugurement and horrifed scream of her daughter. The Mojiin were able to help her to mostly recover from the Corrupted spells but not fully. Following that Krvara started to change... and then the vision abruptly ended. 

Kaelus looked again and there was no aura. Nothing. Not a trace of corruption on her. How could this be? How could she shed off such judgement of her vile ways? How could Arris turn her eyes from the Valsian's sacrilege? A tear rolled down Kaelus' face and said "For your crimes against Arris I find you guilty.." and then Kaelus' claw slashed the Valsian's throat and her inert form fell to the ground to return to Arris' embrace. A crimson pool formed as moments pass. So starts the vengeful reign of Hatesower Kaelus Firebrand..._

*Description*
You are greatly intune with Nemesis' judgment and will. You can detect Corruption more finely than your less sensitive bretheren.
*Prerequisites:* Mojiin, Smite Corrupted, Detect Corrupted
*Benefit:* 
Aura Delineation: You are able to more finely analyze auras seen via Detect Corruption. You are able to tell the classification of 'Corruption' as a 4rth round ability for Detect Corruption.

Example: You can delineate between, undead, clerics, outsiders, evil, Shadowtainted, Tainted, or other methods that may classify something as Corrupted.

Touch of the Inquisitor: You may expend one of your Smite Corruption attempts to use Touch of the Inquisitor. If you activate Touch of the Inquisitor and are able to touch a Corrupted entity for one full uninterrupted round you may determine their Corrupted stream. If a Dragon Lord has recently reduced their Taint score to 0 and they only have a lingering aura present every step of their fall to corruption will flash before you and reveal their true motives so that final judgement may be known. (As well as everything that may effect that judgement)

*Normal:* You may only tell strength of Aura and not delineate method of corruption.
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Leveling to 3rd means for the most part no more crazy sblocks - I now have Seelie and Eldish... Yea!!!!!




I wish that was the case but SBlocks aren't going anywhere.  RA is not going to allow characters to pick the language up automatically, you have to devote sometime on it, and the party is very much separate right now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I suppose you will post something before we get to post in the new thread, yes?




I would imagine so...  Like maybe a link so someone would know where to find this thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Makes sense, at 1000 we wouldn't even level yet, so it must be higher, obviously, so 2000 seems very likely.




Bront is correct.   2000 was starting XP.  

Though I guess it would seem strange if you looked at Molpe's sheet since it looks like she only got 750 but that was because she had already leveled.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I wish that was the case but SBlocks aren't going anywhere.  RA is not going to allow characters to pick the language up automatically, you have to devote sometime on it, and the party is very much separate right now.



By separate you mean two of the women left on their own to wander the city, while the rest of us stayed together for protection and language learning 

Keia
_Here comes AbMM posts . . . again._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> By separate you mean two of the women left on their own to wander the city, while the rest of us stayed together for protection and language learning




Hmmm interesting, very interesting, language 101. (Sorry RA I don’t know the MIT name for it.   ) Yeah go with that!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> How much XP did we start at? 1000?
> 
> EDIT: 2000 seems more likely...
> 
> ...



 Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Absolutely!  Melody received the maximum possible RP award (I had so many good roleplayers in this game, at least compared to some of my tabletop games, that I made a maximum on RP XP so I wouldn't have to choose favourites).  Her XP total is somewhat lower because of running from the fight from Wei-Han (though she got XP for running from the Sacra because against Wei-Han, who was attacking someone else, running was not a 'challenge' whereas since the Sacra were shooting at her all the way out, it was.  Admittedly, this is a judgment call on my part) and missing the fight with Molpe.  So its just missed combat XP.  Nothing majour and it is doubtful that it will make a difference in the long term (in fact, thanks to the 3.5 XP system, I've seen the person who was slightly behind and barely didn't level take a huge leap in front of everyone else the next time).  So just keep on doing what you've been doing 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I wish that was the case but SBlocks aren't going anywhere.  RA is not going to allow characters to pick the language up automatically, you have to devote sometime on it, and the party is very much separate right now.



I've talked with Abdiel and Zykovian to pick up the respective languages... I am hoping that the time we have spent will be enough. I even asked for Abdiel to teach me spell craft, as well. Cross-class skills... Oi!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I've talked with Abdiel and Zykovian to pick up the respective languages... I am hoping that the time we have spent will be enough. I even asked for Abdiel to teach me spell craft, as well. Cross-class skills... Oi!!




And well spoilers abound but Molpe talked to someone about picking up a language to but lacked the downtime to truly learn it...

Trust me, I argued in about 10 to 15 emails for us to get a common language.   (But it will be soon.  Sometime after/during the convention)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee #2:
[SBLOCK]
I think Unleashed has a file where he collected all my special materials in the Encylopaedia Altanica thread.  There are two materials: An Altanian material that makes armour count as one size category lighter for purposes of ASF (so if its light armour, then it counts as being unarmoured, and everyone can wear it), and a Praetorian material that reduces ASF by 15%, which can be combined with an enchantment that the Praetorians have that reduces it by 10% more to reach -25% (which allows Breastplate).  Lastly, there's Amaranthian Gossamersilk Gowns, which have no ASF or ACP, but they only provide +3 AC.

On to weapons!  There are a bunch of finessable weapons, but each and every one is exotic.  As for hand crossbows, they can be purchased at normal Eldiz  cost (i.e. double cost), and there's a whole bunch of poisons to choose from (the normal ones or I can easily make more too).

Currency:

Eldish Credits are the main currency, which is paper, and they can come in larger bills than 1 too.  100 Dolathi Shiftcoins make 1 credit, though there are also fivecoins, tencoins, and quarter-credits as well, which have intermediate values.  The unusual quality of these coins which gives them their name is that they can be split and merged between the different types of coin (so 25 shiftcoins can be merged into a quarter-credit or a tencoin can be split into 10 shiftcoins)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Missing language--you could actually retcon and make the missing language anything you want except Mojiin, even languages you haven't practised, and I'd be okay with it (though you may need to reread the Rowaini SBLOCKs if you pick Rowaini .  This is because you technically should already have it.  

As for Practised Spellcaster, I really like that feat, and you can definitely take it.  

Mighty bows are automatically masterwork (one reason the bow cost so much!)--have you not been adding the to hit bonus 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Rystil says 'Yes' to Nemesis Inquisitor.  Nice fiction, by the way 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil [sblock]Thanks!!!    [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm interesting, very interesting, language 101. (Sorry RA I don’t know the MIT name for it.   ) Yeah go with that!



 But you didn't go to MIT, so there's no problem for you to say "Remember Chemistry 101?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But you didn't go to MIT, so there's no problem for you to say "Remember Chemistry 101?"




Well when you say it like that maybe he was saying it in laymen's terms so everyone could follow him.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mighty bows are automatically masterwork (one reason the bow cost so much!)--have you not been adding the to hit bonus



Nope I missed that.  I'm going to mark it as MW so I don't forget in the future.  As for languages, Rowaini and Mojiin, it is, then.[/SBLOCK] Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well when you say it like that maybe he was saying it in laymen's terms so everyone could follow him.



 No, it was a taunt to his old 'buddy' .  Oh, please don't close the Prologue thread, since I still want to give Khavren a chance to do some Fedowin action if he likes   But I'm going to still allow posting in the new thread for everyone, so we sorta have dual timelines active at once


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Sounds good   I'm curious--are you actually going to go looking for the Rowaini SBLOCKs?  If so, I think the only ones I can remember, at least, were in the final fight with the Rosethornes 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

No, we'll call it indifference and the frassled brain coping with too many languages at the time.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, it was a taunt to his old 'buddy' .




Ahhh I see...  I guess that falls in with the reviews it's been getting. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, please don't close the Prologue thread, since I still want to give Khavren a chance to do some Fedowin action if he likes



I beleive you mean Belle?   (And sure no problem.  I only locked the first part of the thread so no one would post in it by mistatek.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But I'm going to still allow posting in the new thread for everyone, so we sorta have dual timelines active at once




So if Zykovian killed Molpe in the new thread, he does have a habit of shooting at her with arrow, Molpe could use the old thread to kill him in his sleep…   Nifty!


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

By the way, Zykovian is updated and ready to roll.  Hopefully he'll wake up alive 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> No, we'll call it indifference and the frassled brain coping with too many languages at the time.
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, OK.  Then you can have Rowaini now and Mojiin later


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> By the way, Zykovian is updated and ready to roll.  Hopefully he'll wake up alive




You just never know...  I really liked the Final Countdown and any chance to reenact it in anyway possible would just be awesome! 

A link to the new IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2401213#post2401213


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

> So if Zykovian killed Molpe in the new thread, he does have a habit of shooting at her with arrow, Molpe could use the old thread to kill him in his sleep… Nifty!



I don't think so--I think we both know exactly where she was during Active Timeline #1


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil - are have we spent 'enough time' to pick up the extra languages?   Just making sure!!   I can beg!!! 

I just found the new IC Thread for The Interlude... BS Beat me to it!  

We all gain our level in HPs for rest right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> By the way, Zykovian is updated and ready to roll.  Hopefully he'll wake up alive
> 
> Keia



 Well, his chances to wake up alive would be lower thanks to the fact that you forgot his third hit dice  ....except that he's already awake and alive


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think so--I think we both know exactly where she was during Active Timeline #1




RA: [SBlock]she could have broke out of jail, killed him, and returned just in time to be found asleep.  She did have 4-5 hours.  and she has diplomatic immunity now!  [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Rystil - are have we spent 'enough time' to pick up the extra languages?   Just making sure!!   I can beg!!!
> 
> I just found the new IC Thread for The Interlude... BS Beat me to it!
> 
> We all gain our level in HPs for rest right?



 Nope, not yet 

If you go to the convocation, you should sign up for the language seminar, though


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Doh!!!! Reassigning skill points....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
But she only knows of the Diplomatic Immunity in the second timeline which was before the first timeline and the... :head explodes:
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Doh!!!! Reassigning skill points....



 Wait!!!  Don't do that   I'm going to let you purchase the language and then we'll ease into having it for real during the next few IC days (or you can go to the language seminar and get it right away at that point)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I just found the new IC Thread for The Interlude... BS Beat me to it!




Well of course, I do have 14 posts in the thread already...  

RA: Hey are we going to have some downtime, as in not really actively posting in it just a summary of things, at the convocation where we could do alot of stuff skill ways , pick up a language or two, learn other skills, and/or find some interesting spells?


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, his chances to wake up alive would be lower thanks to the fact that you forgot his third hit dice  ....except that he's already awake and alive



Yeah, I was waiting to post this [Hp's for 3rd: 8] first.

Now I can add it in.   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well of course, I do have 14 posts in the thread already...
> 
> RA: Hey are we going to have some downtime, as in not really actively posting in it just a summary of things, at the convocation where we could do alot of stuff skill ways , pick up a language or two, learn other skills, and/or find some interesting spells?



 I can see how something like the language seminar might be something to gloss over, but I'm not going to let Molpe get that scroll without RPing it out   The convocation is fun downtime though, assuming you go there and don't do some other mission or something, so there will be time to do stuff


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was waiting to post this [Hp's for 3rd: 8] first.
> 
> Now I can add it in.
> 
> Keia



 Curses, foiled again!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But she only knows of the Diplomatic Immunity in the second timeline which was before the first timeline and the... :head explodes:



[/SBLOCK]

Exactly.   Go and watch the Final Countdown.    Awesome flick.  (Though do forgive the one horrible special effect... All the others are rather amazing.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

I was almost done changing skills around...   
I am glad that I can keep it. What are the times for the Primers on Seelie, Eldish and Spell Craft again?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can see how something like the language seminar might be something to gloss over, but I'm not going to let Molpe get that scroll without RPing it out




RA: [sblock]Yay!  More penthouse forums posts!  [/sblock]

Does that mean Molpe can pick up a language now then?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Question about hitpoint gains for leveling and so on.

I before leveling and sleeping I was 15/20. Will we add the New levels hp to our current, and also add the 3 for resting putting me at 28/30? Or will our max raise and we just gain the 3 for resting putting me at 18/30?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

and how about 'easing' into language gains?? How do we want to post language specific stuff? Still sblock it for now until you say we can drop it??


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I was almost done changing skills around...
> I am glad that I can keep it. What are the times for the Primers on Seelie, Eldish and Spell Craft again?



 Mhrazhar doesn't know about those yet, since he wasn't originally planning on attendign the convocation.  He can go to the convocation central and check the schedule though


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: [sblock]Yay!  More penthouse forums posts!  [/sblock]
> 
> Does that mean Molpe can pick up a language now then?



 No, not now.  She hasn't made it to the convocation yet


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Question about hitpoint gains for leveling and so on.
> 
> I before leveling and sleeping I was 15/20. Will we add the New levels hp to our current, and also add the 3 for resting putting me at 28/30? Or will our max raise and we just gain the 3 for resting putting me at 18/30?



 Mhrazhar is at 28/30   I always do it that way because it makes no sense for someone who is uninjured to suddenly gain injuries when they level up.  The only other way I have considered doing it, which takes too long, so I've just ignored this way, is to calculate the percentage of HP they were missing before levelling up and then make them be missing that same percentage after


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil,

I am in the process of leveling up Abdiel. Since he is now third level, Selar gains two 2HD (from 1-3). In the Monster Manual, it states that an Eagle that has 2-3 HD changes size to Medium - does this happen to Selar? If so, what happens when he gains more HD, and goes off the chart for HD for Eagles?  My thought is that his size does not change, but I just wanted to confirm.

Abdiel and Selar have both taken the Weapon Focus(natural attacks) feat.

Here are the Hit Dice rolls for Abdiel 9, and Selar 7 & 4


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> and how about 'easing' into language gains?? How do we want to post language specific stuff? Still sblock it for now until you say we can drop it??



 My Rysti-sense tells me we won't have to worry about that thanks to the seminars


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, not now.  She hasn't made it to the convocation yet




Your letting the others buy them though... *pout*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I am in the process of leveling up Abdiel. Since he is now third level, Selar gains two 2HD (from 1-3). In the Monster Manual, it states that an Eagle that has 2-3 HD changes size to Medium - does this happen to Selar? If so, what happens when he gains more HD, and goes off the chart for HD for Eagles?  My thought is that his size does not change, but I just wanted to confirm.
> 
> ...



 I believe that advanced animal companions do not change size because they don't follow normal advancement (otherwise they would gain those massive size-change stat bonuses).  

As for the feat, you actually have to take Weapon Focus (claw) or Weapon Focus (bite), (check the Monster Manual for examples).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your letting the others buy them though... *pout*



 I'm letting you buy it at level 3, but you just can't use the purchase yet


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Rhysti-sense... What splat book is that in?? Sounds Cool!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Rhysti-sense... What splat book is that in?? Sounds Cool!



 Hmm....Its probably in Lords of Madness


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....Its probably in Lords of Madness



That makes senes!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm letting you buy it at level 3, but you just can't use the purchase yet




So the others don't truly have new languages yet just unspent skill points like Molpe, correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That makes senes!!



 I know


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So the others don't truly have new languages yet just unspent skill points like Molpe, correct?



 Quite correct.


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I believe that advanced animal companions do not change size because they don't follow normal advancement (otherwise they would gain those massive size-change stat bonuses).
> 
> As for the feat, you actually have to take Weapon Focus (claw) or Weapon Focus (bite), (check the Monster Manual for examples).




Sounds good for the size (Selar prefers to stay Small anyways - too many penalties to becoming medium)

OK ... then Abdiel and Selar will take Weapon Focus(claw).

I will update Abdiel right away.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Sounds good for the size (Selar prefers to stay Small anyways - too many penalties to becoming medium)
> 
> OK ... then Abdiel and Selar will take Weapon Focus(claw).
> 
> I will update Abdiel right away.



 Okay cool!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

*Rystil*

[sblock]This just keeps getting better!!!   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Rystil, this just keeps getting better!!!




What does?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

BS - Sorry! Nothing for you to worry about!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> BS - Sorry! Nothing for you to worry about!




Then you should SBlock both IC and OOC posts cause I saw it!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

FX:
[SBLOCK]
Yup 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then you should SBlock both IC and OOC posts cause I saw it!



Yup! Good Call!! Done!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

RA: [SBlock]I just read an interesting post on the forum and I was wondering if there were any spells that did temporary constitution damage?  (Much like Ray of Enfeeblement, which takes out strength.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Thankfully, there exists no such spell to deal Con damage with no save.  Con damage is much more deadly than damage to any other stat, so the first spell that does that is the Poison spell, which allows a save 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]XP: Okay, that's fair enough (except for the little part, that Melody was put into that situation without my consense and against her (at that time) pretty careful nature, without which she would not have fled, so it is a little unfair, but it's alright, I can live with that - I was mainly wondering, if there was something else, which apparantly is not the case). And I still think you only let Wei Han flee, so he will not beat everyone into submission. He would have done so (especially if he actually used the free trips all around, and he could also have used Combat Expertise easily with his high attack bonus)! I know it!  

Anyways... now I know very precisely how the Dolathi coins work... thank you! 
But I still don't know how much they are worth (i.e. how much is one gp in shiftcoins or credits?), so I can make the appropriate changes to Melody's purse. 

And last... how much would one of those one-category-lighter-than-light Chain Shirts cost and does it have an armor check penalty (I suppose not, because it makes no sense, as both values represent the same thing, just for different abilities)? Also, how difficult would it be to get one of those (or something like that), or how long would it take?[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Yeah, I'm still learning this PbP thing, but you are right...my problem there was with letting someone post "I go up with Melody" and not checking with you first, but afterwards when I went in the opposite direction of certainty, people are sometimes telling me I'm being ridiculous about waiting for someone to say OK to something to which they would obviously agree (waking up Abdiel, anyone ).  I guess I'm going to get burned either way, but I resolve to try to do better 

As for Wei-Han, he got his Improved Trip as a martial-arts thing without having to meet the prereq (in this case Combat Expertise), so he doesn't have it.  If you were wondering about Bellangere's constantly shifting attack bonus and AC, though, she does    Wei-Han was within one blow of unconsciousness, so he ran--he figured better to heal up and prepare to save Yuri than to let himself be knocked out and captured as well.

The credits are what you have instead of GP, so the shiftcoins are instead of CP.  In reality, the purchasing power is not as high as a GP, but that is why everything cost double 

Heehee, guess I didn't explain the lighter category thing very well--it only counts as one category lighter for purposes of ASF, but it is actually not lighter.  It is a crystal made by the Altanians to conduct magical energies and enhance the flow of the wearer's movements when casting spells, though the changes make it slightly less flexible for any other use.  So it has -2 ACP (it actually gives +1 ACP, but that cancels out with the -1 ACP for being masterwork)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

RA [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thankfully, there exists no such spell to deal Con damage with no save.  Con damage is much more deadly than damage to any other stat, so the first spell that does that is the Poison spell, which allows a save



No, no, with a save is fine... Molpe doesn't have that spell on her spell list.  (At least by default.  Which is how I imagine you intended it.)  Can you think of any other and does this line of fault she appropriate for a nymph?

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm off for a bit...  It looks like we are going to sneak out of work and go to the movies...


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm off for a bit...  It looks like we are going to sneak out of work and go to the movies...



Have fun . . . wait . . . take me with you . . . rats.  Ah well, back to work.   

KEia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> does this line of fault she appropriate for a nymph



Not sure I understand this sentence...oh, and the Poison spell is like level 3, so Molpe wouldn't be able to cast it yet anyways 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]  I guess I have no clue on the 40% number and where it came from?  Guess I'll have to ask her.   Also, I still need to memorize spells.  I don't suppose I have a traveling book that I could have read earlier?[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Did you bring along a travelling book with you in your inventory?  I'm sure all your spells will fit in one, so you could have if you wanted 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did you bring along a travelling book with you in your inventory?  I'm sure all your spells will fit in one, so you could have if you wanted.



  No it's not listed didn't even think of it.  Course I have a place in town, and I'm almost never out on a mission for more than a single day without going home.  If we're going away from a while, he'd have for bring his books.

No idea on the 40%? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey, guess he needs to return then.

As for the 40%, Zykovian thinks that perhaps she considers his training to be used at 40% efficiency due to things like exhaustion, hesitation, distractions, and other little things that caused him to miss his target when he could have otherwise hit.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







> Yeah, I'm still learning this PbP thing, but you are right...my problem there was with letting someone post "I go up with Melody" and not checking with you first, but afterwards when I went in the opposite direction of certainty, people are sometimes telling me I'm being ridiculous about waiting for someone to say OK to something to which they would obviously agree (waking up Abdiel, anyone ). I guess I'm going to get burned either way, but I resolve to try to do better.




You are smart enough to figure out the difference between "A non-fighter heading to the frontlines in potentially dangerous territory together with the one person, who almost got her killed and whom she cannot communicate with" and the "agreeing to wake up Abdiel" scenario. 

But enough of that... 

Okay, -2 ACP is not good. I would want something with no ASF and no ACP (or -1 canceled out by MW) and the best AC possible (naturally ).

Something completely different... what eye color do Rowaini typically have?

I said brown, when Brother S. asked, though I do not really know and green might be well-fitting, too. I havn't really figured that out yet for some reason, though I was thinking brown (something like an italian/spanish/latin look (with a little more fair skin, though)... which is where Melody borrowed her temper as well ).[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]


> You are smart enough to figure out the difference between "A non-fighter heading to the frontlines in potentially dangerous territory together with the one person, who almost got her killed and whom she cannot communicate with" and the "agreeing to wake up Abdiel" scenario.



A momentary indiscretion?   
I'll try not to do it again  

The Gossamersilk Gown has +3 AC with 0 ACP and ASF, and the max dex is very high (like +7 or something).  Probably your best bet at the moment.

Brown is the most common Rowaini eye colour, though green, gray, hazel, and blue appear as well, so green is cool too   Having been to Italy and Spain, and spending time with Spanish people a bunch, I can now smile in agreement with you when I think back to Melody's temper 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Do I need to make an extra post, just asking for the price of such an armor, or is this your subtle ways to say, that Melody doesn't know? 

I'll leave the natural eye color at brown then as I had them all the time. (Or not... see below)
Will give Melody a more latin/southern look. 
And most of my characters have green eyes, anyways. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
*I have a lot of green-eyed characters too.  Brown eyes seem good for Melody though   Unleashed's file has the price--I can't remember off the top of my head.  Triple that to buy it in Eldiz.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Triple?  I thought everything is double price there, which is quite a lot already. 

I will look what I can find in the file... won't have time to go shopping for an armor now, anyways... just wanted to know what to look for in time. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]I want to wait a bit to see if Khavren has anything to say or do before we go.  I'm guessing if anyone happened to take the earrings, it would have been him.  He does owe me money [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]CLICK (near the end of the description in the second spoiler block. )[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone:
[SBLOCK]Oopsie! I'm sorry, I have had blanked my mind about it, I think... Melody actually has *green eyes*, not brown eyes, as I told you. I just looked up her original description, which incidentally, everyone but you had read already, and which is hidden somewhere in the huge amount of spoiler blocks (and now in a textfile on my harddisk ). I had a latin/southern european (italian/spanish) person in mind as a sort of 'template' for Melody (which grants very little besides dark hair and quite a temper), and they usually have brown eyes, which is why I thought brown would be it. Sorry for the confusion!  [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Triple because its an expensive import from Amaranthia   Also, you got some extra money to spend because of the priciness thing, so it'll all work out   You could also borrow one of Molpe's if she lets you--she has a shift and a gown (the shift is +1 armour and +9 max dex, and of course it doesn't stack with the gown).

As for the eyes, oops--they're green 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Roger!  And that might be a good guess.  You could ask Melody when she did a search of the bodies.  She was like, 'He didn't have those *last* time I searched him for stuff'
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Have fun . . . wait . . . take me with you . . . rats.  Ah well, back to work.




I'm back!  Sorry, One movie, Batman Begins, turned into two movies, Batman Begins & Fantastic Four...    

I hope everyone worked as hard as I did today.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]I just remember the issue of searching the bodies and him wanting to take their stuff in our first encounter with the Thornes[/SBLOCK]Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Batman Begins & Fantastic Four...



Definitely two different styles of superhero movies there.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Definitely two different styles of superhero movies there.




True, but not without similarities as both did introduced the characters for a series of movies and I think both did a rather good job of it.  (Spoiler: 



Spoiler



They also both did a wonderful job of keeping all the villains in play.


)

I probably had more issues with Batman Begins then I did F4 but that's because I really know Batman but only sort of know F4, I've read hundreds of Batman stories, and probably 10 4F stories.  

My issues with F4 were also with the villain and not the heroes themselves unlike Batman. (spoilers for both movies)[sblock]

Doctor Doom, not talking in the third person.  His powers being wrong from what I remember

Batman’s desire to have a life as Bruce Wayne and him choking up when the girl said good-bye while the real Batman would have broken her heart without hesitation, mostly because he has no place for true love, or much of a hesitation, and he damn well wouldn’t have clued her in as to who he truly was. [/sblock]

All in all Batman held up under another viewing and I might have enjoyed it better...  F4 was good fun, I'll be buying the DVD but no more trips to the movie theater to see it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not sure I understand this sentence...oh, and the Poison spell is like level 3, so Molpe wouldn't be able to cast it yet anyways




Totally my fault, I got distracted by someone at work and typed in the wrong word.  Would a spell that does constitution damage seem appropriate to a good aligned nymph?  Or and poison doesn’t work for Molpe.  It’s a druid/cleric only spell.  Got any more other con damaging spells? [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

BS . . . . Batman issues[sblock]I liked batman begins but for three points . . . 1)Fight scenes were too close up and too dark, 2)the female lead should have been talia, ghul's daughter, 3) Logic Issue: a high intensity microwave device that would turn water gaseous through concrete and pip would vaporize all life in the area.  Humans are 80%+ water.[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Batman issues[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> 1)Fight scenes were too close up and too dark.




I agree, sorta, I wish they had showed his skills a litte bit better, like from a wider view but the darkness...  Well that's gotham. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> 2)the female lead should have been talia, ghul's daughter.




If Al Ghul is dead then yes, but I don't think he is dead.  It was a very impressive comic book death with no body.  (Not sure if you know this but in the comics they are not intrudoced at the same times, but it is exceeding close.  Talia was in Detective Comics #411 (May 1971) and Ras was in Batman #232 (June 1971)



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> 3) Logic Issue: a high intensity microwave device that would turn water gaseous through concrete and pipe would vaporize all life in the area.  Humans are 80%+ water.




Hmmm that does seem to have been an issue...  Unless the Microwave device was so concentrated and no one stood in its path, though to be honest they didn’t seem to be aiming it .  (It would have been better if we saw a human wander in its path and get vaporized.  Not sure if they would have kept their PG13 rating though.)[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Night All.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Night All.



 G'night!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]







			
				Copper-haired Girl said:
			
		

> created a queue of your arrow shots during all of your battles and then compared your actions each time you fired with the result, paying specific attention to shots that went wide or were of lesser fatality due to errant behaviour on the part of the archer. The analysis indicated that you were operating at approximately forty percent efficiency and that the appearance of skill you presented was due mainly to incredible luck. Of course, you do not have to agree with my analysis. Though it is impartial, Alire has called it my 'opinion' and stated that it was incorrect several times, and that apparently you are some sort of trained killing machine. Somehow, I prefer my 'opinion'..."



That was very entertaining!!!    [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Glad you enjoyed it   Soon you'll be able to see all the funny things thanks to super-Eldish+Seelie seminars! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]I am giddy with excitement!!   [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Do I know (or have a clue as to) the meaning or derivation for the word Lyveria?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
You do not know Altanian, right?  Then no   (Though I just gave a clue, didn't I?  Its from Zykovian's native tongue, so you can ask )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (Jul 12, 2005)

*Be back in a week*

As I mentioned yesterday (or Sunday), I am leaving for a week-long camping trip. I will be back on Monday.

Abdiel will follow the rest of the group. If there are any classes to learn Eldish, he will take those. Otherwise he will accompany Erila and Mhrazhar.

See you on Monday!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> As I mentioned yesterday (or Sunday), I am leaving for a week-long camping trip. I will be back on Monday.
> 
> Abdiel will follow the rest of the group. If there are any classes to learn Eldish, he will take those. Otherwise he will accompany Erila and Mhrazhar.
> 
> See you on Monday!



 Have a great time on your camping trip!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 12, 2005)

Have fun! It has been a long time since I have gone. Watch out for the Venomous, Spitting, Flying  Dire Were-weasals. I heard that they are crazy this time of year!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Have fun! It has been a long time since I have gone. Watch out for the Venomous, Spitting, Flying  Dire Were-weasals. I heard that they are crazy this time of year!



 Naw, they aren't nearly half as tough as gray renders, and I heard a mostly first-level party beat two of those


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

RA, are we done with the prologue thread now?  (I only ask in case Molpe can no longer go back in time to kill who ever need to be killed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]REPOST







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not sure I understand this sentence...oh, and the Poison spell is like level 3, so Molpe wouldn't be able to cast it yet anyways




Totally my fault, I got distracted by someone at work and typed in the wrong word.  Would a spell that does constitution damage seem appropriate to a good aligned nymph?  Or and poison doesn’t work for Molpe.  It’s a druid/cleric only spell.  Got any more other con damaging spells? [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 12, 2005)

*Venomous, Spitting, Flying Dire Were-weasals*

You can't let go of that can you, Rystil!    
I still say that they are the most ferocious 1 hd creatures around. 
In the aftermath of the fight the aforementioned first level party looked like it may have encoutered a Grey Render - clothes drenched in blood, pieces of flesh missing, an exhausted and haggard look about them - which still propagates the rumors of its very nasty and territorial disposition. They have sometimes been referred to as the Cthuhlu of Wolverines.     :\   

*A record of an encounter with Venomous, Spitting, Flying Dire Were-weasals*
Rogue: "Oh look. isn't it cute!"   *pointing to the pair of weasals in bough of of a tree a good distance away*
Ranger: "An extraordinarily large weasal... with wings?... erm...   "

*it starts to change to a humanoid form with great sharp pointy teeth and claws. They peer at the party with ravenous blood red eyes...*

Fighter: "Umm, guys I thinks this qualifies as bad..."   
Wizard: Screams in terror "Cthul..."

and then the fur and and flesh starts to fly. Bodies dropping, heads rolling...
and that's just seeing them from a distance of 100 feet. There's no telling what would happen to a ranger tried his animal empathy. I think he might get the wrong type of empathy from them.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, are we done with the prologue thread now?  (I only ask in case Molpe can no longer go back in time to kill who ever need to be killed.



Somehow I don't think it'sMolpe going back in time . . . but BS  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Somehow I don't think it'sMolpe going back in time . . . but BS




Hell yeah!  I might even have Molpe take out Molpe to see if RA's head explodes or not.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hell yeah!  I might even have Molpe take out Molpe to see if RA's head explodes or not.



Find a large building, climb to the top (sometimes people forget that part), then jump!  

Ummm, I don't think RA's head would explode . . . but it would be interesting.

At least there's no *lava*  pits around    

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Find a large building, climb to the top (sometimes people forget that part), then jump!




Hey that's not nice!  I can't fly you know. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Ummm, I don't think RA's head would explode . . . but it would be interesting.




Maybe it would rip open a portal to some unknown sphere...?



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> At least there's no *lava*  pits around




Yeah, that's another thing I've learned, well besides shooting first, from Lucas.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey, even Zykovian doesn't shoot first . . . for all of the good that that does him. 

Keia
_Yes, Han shot first!!_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey, even Zykovian doesn't shoot first . . . for all of the good that that does him.




Yeah, but Zyk's not really Han Solo he's more like Doctor Jones. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Yes, Han shot first!!_




I agree, but I don't think it ruined the movie or what not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, are we done with the prologue thread now?  (I only ask in case Molpe can no longer go back in time to kill who ever need to be killed.



 I do not think that we're done yet--wait til Fedowin goes to sleep


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Zyk's not really Han Solo he's more like Doctor Jones. I agree, but I don't think it ruined the movie or what not.



I agree, right now he's just trying to figure out what's going on . . . he'll get it eventually - but it may be too late by then

As for the movie, yup I agree.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
@repost: I dunno.  Constitution drain, particularly via Poisons, is sometimes not looked at as good by some, but its up to you.  I can't think of any other Con drain spells though :\
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I agree, right now he's just trying to figure out what's going on . . . he'll get it eventually - but it may be too late by then
> 
> As for the movie, yup I agree.
> 
> Keia



 Zykovian's a smart guy, he'll get it soon (maybe)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I agree, right now he's just trying to figure out what's going on . . . he'll get it eventually - but it may be too late by then.




Should be interesting...  

RA: [SBlock]Regarding Repost: Well it is damaging someone's body in a manner that is above and beyond normal magic...  I think a nymph would frown on it but it seems like such a cool idea. [/SBlock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Zykovian's a smart guy, he'll get it soon (maybe)



Nope, I think he really messed up with Molpe and isn't likely to be getting it soon...


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, I think he really messed up with Molpe and isn't likely to be getting it soon...



Yeah, he's smart . . . and abandoned <sniff>, at least he has his health and looks - for the moment anyway


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's smart . . . and abandoned <sniff>, at least he has his health and looks - for the moment anyway




He fell alseep with what next to him...?  I'm not sure if I would call that overly smart.    

(At least she was nice and covered him up and such.   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I agree with your assessment about the above and beyond damage to the body...ah well, I can't think of any other than Poison anyways (at least not low-level spells) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's smart . . . and abandoned <sniff>, at least he has his health and looks - for the moment anyway



 There's always Lyveria...She has been trained to perform on command


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He fell alseep with what next to him...?  I'm not sure if I would call that overly smart.



She did _what _ to him to help him relax - he didn't _want _ to sleep.  She _put _ him to sleep with her talent and skill.   

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's always Lyveria...She has been trained to perform on command



Nope, not Zykovian . . . someone else maybe.  Not his style - plus she thinks he's a murderer - that's tough on the ol' romance thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nope, not Zykovian . . . someone else maybe.  Not his style - plus she thinks he's a murderer - that's tough on the ol' romance thing.



 Isn't he?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Isn't he?




Indeed, great question, though I think Molpe could over look those flaws if he explained himself...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> She did _what _ to him to help him relax - he didn't _want _ to sleep.  She _put _ him to sleep with her talent and skill.




I think she was going to put him to sleep even if they made it pool side...  At least this way he couldn't die from it.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Isn't he?



Nope, there were bounties on all of the ladies of Alire, were there not?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nope, there were bounties on all of the ladies of Alire, were there not?



He’s going to collect the bounties on the dead sisters of his new friends…  That’s kind of cold isn’t it.


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think she was going to put him to sleep even if they made it pool side...  At least this way he couldn't die from it.



Ahhh the old . . . "But I thought he could breath underwater just like me" trick.  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He’s going to collect the bounties on the dead sisters of his new friends…  That’s kind of cold isn’t it.



Did I say that?  Nope, no I didn't.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nope, there were bounties on all of the ladies of Alire, were there not?



 Isn't it still murder if you do it for a bounty?  And the Eldish Guards do prefer to receive criminals alive rather than dead (half pay for dead ones ) even if Lena just wants 'em gone.  Besides, there actually was no bounty on any of them but Alire--Lena just wanted to thank Zykovian for getting rid of the bandits, so since 'Molpe' increased Alire's bounty, Lena was going to give Zykovian the old bounty on Alire for the other Rosethornes.  Plus Lena kinda likes Zykovian--she has a thing for guys who help keep order


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He’s going to collect the bounties on the dead sisters of his new friends…  That’s kind of cold isn’t it.



 Money's money, right?  Right?  Why are you all staring at me


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ahhh the old . . . "But I thought he could breath underwater just like me" trick.
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, the Rusalkas (Naiad-like nymphish entities from Russian folklore who did just that again and again) don't think it ever gets old


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ahhh the old . . . "But I thought he could breath underwater just like me" trick.




More of a, "I didn't realize he had passed out, officer..."  (I have more to that but I think I will try being decent for once.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> so since 'Molpe' increased Alire's bounty




Molpe did what?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Molpe did what?



 'Molpe' in quotes did it 

Driving home from work now, be back pretty soon to answer all the nice stuff--

Oh and you can close the Prologue now, BS.  Happy?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh and you can close the Prologue now, BS.  Happy?




Not really...  I want this game to be know as Destiny's Paradox not Destiny's Tears...  Bah!  I'll find another way to kill someone who been seen in the future while in the past.


----------



## khavren (Jul 12, 2005)

ra

[sblock]
Dang moral quandries. we went in with the stated intent of robbing the house! But now I'm not sure if we should rob them or not. Also not sure about this whole save the planet screw the money idea.... What is likely to get me my ship faster? I guess saving the planet. When I got up from being out, was there any idication that I had been patted down?
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







> Amity gives Melody the customary quick kiss on each cheek before parting ways...




Concerning customs... where is that customary? In Eldiz? Or generally among friends or something like that? And are there any other customs one should know about (mainly Dolathi/Rowaini, of course)?[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee, moral quandaries are always tricky!  It is theoretically possible that stealing the Crazan Arris from the party and collecting all the bounty yourself would help faster, but you'd be noticed instantly and automatically by the Mojiin   As for being patted down, your stuff seemed to be in a bit of disarray after the fall, but everything is still there 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Its actually a Rowaini custom among friends that Amity wished to perform to honour Melody's half-Rowaini heritage.  One Dolathi custom that is considered polite but broken a whole lot is that it is customary to announce yourself if you see a Dolathi you recognise but you are in a form they don't recognise.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Nighty night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nighty night.



 G'night!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm heading off for a few hours, I don't expect to be back till around 2:30-3:00 PM PST.

Oh RA: I sent you a few emails.   

RA: [SBlock]One more question...   How persistent is your games?  I haven't read the other thread in a few days but I saw Glamour's name mentioned.  If she was killed in a robbery in that game would it effect the game Molpe is in? [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
The games are totally persistant.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The games are totally persistant.




1) So what happens if a major NPC, like Glamour, Zarina, or Karya go killed by a PC of the other game, would Molpe be able to go after them?

2) Time wise I would imagine that DT is happing first or they are happening in the same day…
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
1) Yes, she could, and this might actually happen

2) DT happens after some parts of the SoM Prologue and before others--how is that for confusing 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

RA (only)[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 1) Yes, she could, and this might actually happen




Hmm, should I stop reading the IC thread for shards then? 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 2) DT happens after some parts of the SoM Prologue and before others--how is that for confusing




I can see how that would go. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Okay, I'm gone for another hour, hour and a half.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

I wonder how the board would look like, if everyone was to announce that! 

j/k 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
1) Nah, you can keep reading--there will be no spoilers because Keia is in both games 

2) Cool!
[/SBLOCK]

@Thanee:


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I wonder how the board would look like, if everyone was to announce that!




Good question, and this is the only game I do it in, Mostly because Keia and RA do the same thing.  (RA has stopped of late it seems.)

(gone)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

RA[SBLOCK]







> “but you didn’t know my next was the same way…”





> I'm not sure, but what does this mean?




Typo should be neck and not next.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

RA> oops I edited your post.   See above


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey guys, since we are finally definitely absolutely done with the Prologue, I thought I'd ask everyone who has time to take the time to answer the following GM Survey so I can serve you guys better in the future.  Thanks in advance!

The Survey
[SBLOCK]
Overall Evaluation

On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate last session. 
Can you think of what might have made the session a 10? 
Which of the following statements is most applicable to the story so far: 
The story is awesome, don't change a thing 
The story is great 
The story is good, but I don't find it compelling 
The story is not bad, but there are a couple of inconsistencies or things that are bothering me (see my comments below) 
I don't really understand what the story is about or what we're supposed to be doing 
There's a story? 
For each of the following encounters that took place last session, rate them 1-10, 10 being best... 
For each of the NPCs that appeared last session, rate them in terms of interest level or how entertaining you found them, from 1-10, 10 being the best... 
True of False: 
Your GM is prompt 
Your GM is organized 
You are enjoying the campaign a lot 
You are enjoying playing your character a lot 
You enjoy providing your GM with chocolate bars 
Refereeing

On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate your GM on rules knowledge. 
If you gave your GM a low score on rules knowledge, do you feel this lack of knowledge impedes the game? 
Please list what rules you'd like your GM to master, and from that list, rate the top three areas you'd like him to master first. 
Does your GM make fair and consistent decisions? Please provide one or more examples of an unfair or inconsistent ruling so your GM can learn by example. 
Do you feel the GM abuses meta-game knowledge about PC plans and actions to provide unfair advantages to NPCs and foes? If so, please provide an example so your GM knows what to avoid next time. 
Did I make a rules mistake you didn't mention? What? 
Do you feel your GM favours any particular player over the others? 
Do you feel your GM favours any particular character over the others? 
True or False: 
Your GM is good at dealing with troublesome players 
Your GM is fair 
Your GM is consistent with applying the rules 
Preparation and Organization

From 1-10, 10 being best, rate the current game room environment. 
Of the different venues we play at, which one is your favourite and why? 
On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate how prepared your GM is. 
True or False: 
Your GM wastes little time looking up rules 
Your GM seems to find things, such as dice, books, and minis, quickly 
Your GM spends a lot of time reading through notes 
A lot of game time seems to be spent on mapping 
Do you think the game would benefit from a weekly "newsletter" style sheet that kept track of NPCs, story- arcs, important facts, party goals, etc., in-between gaming sessions? 
Would you like to see to-scale maps and miniatures used more often, particularly in combat situations? 
Pacing

List the periods in the last session where the game seemed to drag on, you were bored, or the energy at the table seemed the lowest. 
In recent sessions, have there been times where you didn't know what to do next? Were any of those times frustrating for you? If so, please make a list of those times and reasons why you were frustrated, such as from a lack of options, party dissension, and so on. 
Does your GM seek ways to expedite menial tasks? 
Gameplay

On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do combat encounters seem to you? What rating would you prefer them to be? 
On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do traps seem to you? What rating would you prefer them to be? 
On a scale of 1-10, how fun and interesting do roleplay encounters seem to you? What could be done to improve this rating? 
On a scale of 1-10, how interesting have trap and puzzle encounters been for you? What could be done to improve this rating? 
On a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, rate how much you enjoyed the mix of combat, puzzle/trap, and roleplay encounters was last session. 
A perfect 10 would need: 
More combat 
Less combat 
More puzzles/traps 
Fewer puzzles/traps 
More roleplaying 
Less roleplaying 
Does your GM need to increase, decrease, or keep to the same length flavour text used in-game? 
Do you feel railroaded? 
Do you feel lost and without direction in the game? 
What specific scenes have you enjoyed the most in my games? Why? (Victory in great battle, great jokes, solutions to diplomatic mysteries, etc.) 
Do you think I have fudged rolls? Does such knowledge decrease your enjoyment of game? 
Were any of tonight's settings/villains/battles/NPCs especially memorable/fun/exciting? Which? 
Name one thing the next session should have more of. 
Name one thing the next session should have less of. 
Based on last session, would you like to see less, more, or about the same of the following: 
Weaker NPCs: Less Same More 
Comparable NPCs: Less Same More 
Powerful NPCs: Less Same More 
Overall # of NPCs: Less Same More 
Political Intrigue: Less Same More 
Magical Items: Less Same More 
Combat: Less Same More 
Skill Use: Less Same More 
Focus on Character-Specific Plots: Less Same More 
Dungeon-Crawling Adventures: Less Same More 
City Adventures: Less Same More 
Wilderness Adventures: Less Same More 
World Travel: Less Same More 
Puzzles/Riddles: Less Same More 
Random Encounters: Less Same More 
General GMing

Name one thing you appreciate about me as a GM. 
Give one suggestion for something I could improve as a GM. 
Is there anything else you think I should know? 
Questions/Comments/Constructive Criticism? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

RA: I'll do the survey later...  I'm working on something with the misses and I'm lucky to get posts in.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Survey when I'm at work tomorrow - it's when I do most of them anyway.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Survey when I'm at work tomorrow - it's when I do most of them anyway.




Aye, same here, I am curious to know what you plan on putting down for his game room…

This place looks pretty shoty to me.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Nite!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This place looks pretty shoddy to me.



But the temperature is right where I like it and my frig always seems close by . . . odd, that. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nite!
> 
> Keia



 G'night--I just got power back after a spat with it off, and I'm heading off in a bit too, though I had two replies pending before I lost power, so I'll finish those and then log off


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> But the temperature is right where I like it and my frig always seems close by . . . odd, that.




Very odd, mine is still down the hallway...   I guess its an okay place...  Well except for the mapping.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Okay, answered all the ones I had before power died and also all the ones that came up while the power was dead as a bonus--time to sleep as I must wake up early tomorrow


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, answered all the ones I had before power died and also all the ones that came up while the power was dead as a bonus--time to sleep as I must wake up early tomorrow



Quick! Get him a generator!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil: Quick question from left field: Will an increase in intelligence retroactively give you more skill points or will you stay with RAW (no retroactive increase)? 

Working on Survey...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Rystil: Quick question from left field: Will an increase in intelligence retroactively give you more skill points or will you stay with RAW (no retroactive increase)?




I've yet to see him deviate from the RAW...  Well with the exception of removing common.  



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Working on Survey...




Yeah, I'm an hour into it so far...


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

I just brough this up in the Nameless Legion thread (Well, ranted about it, I think on page 6).

I may play it is retroactive in my games, (it's the only thing that isn't retroactive), but that opens the door for what happens if your int takes a dive, do you loose skills?  So I'm not sure.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

That's what I am expecting. Need more skill points. I would be giddy with an extra 3 sklll points per level. ned ranks in Climb, Balance, and Swim, as well as Spellcraft and Sense Motive, and a few other knowledges as well. Thanks..   

Big survey with pointy teeth...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's what I am expecting. Need more skill points. I would be giddy with an extra 3 sklll points per level. ned ranks in Climb, Balance, and Swim, as well as Spellcraft and Sense Motive, and a few other knowledges as well. Thanks..




Yeah I agree...   Top be honest I changed Molpe's subtype of nymph to get more skills.  (and I still need/want more skills)



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Big survey with pointy teeth...




Yeah, call it an hour and a half now...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

The Survey (answered)
[SBLOCK]
Overall Evaluation



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate last session.



A 9. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can you think of what might have made the session a 10?



No SBlocks.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which of the following statements is most applicable to the story so far:



The story is awesome, don't change a thing  (With Moments of, “There's a story?” in regards to Molpe...  but that’s her doing.  )



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For each of the following encounters that took place last session, rate them 1-10, 10 being best...




Alire (First Battle): 10 (It advanced plot, and it was rather interesting looking back at just how much plot it advanced.) 
Homeless Mugger: 5 (I felt Molpe was very much forced into the action she took and that the game could have been fine without it.)
Vs. PC: 5 (Molpe was put in an very hopeless fight cause of the actions of a NPC and not her own.)
Alire (Group Fight): 10 (Molpe missed most of the talking so it could have only been a 9 if I hadn’t been reading the other thread.  )



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For each of the NPCs that appeared last session, rate them in terms of interest level or how entertaining you found them, from 1-10, 10 being the best...




Wei-Han: 9 (Very hard not to like him.  A point subtracted for his insanity regarding his solo fight with the rest of the group without even waking Molpe and Glamour up.)

Esperanza: 7 (Would be higher but I have no idea what in the world I was suppose to do with her… and now I’m not sure how I will find the time IC to do so.)

Aldonza: 8 (I really liked her, more so than her daughter, even though her time was shorter.  Again she suffers from not having the time to do more with her IC.)

Zarina: 10 (I can think of no other NPC I have asked more questions about and through the prologue I can think of no other character that showed Molpe that Eldiz wasn’t a truly bad place.  I hope I can find away to keep her in the game.)

Celimene: 9 (Obviously a bit NPC but one that preformed remarkably and admirably….  Showing a true sense of character in the process that made her bigger than the part she played.  I hope Molpe sees her at least in passing in chapter 1.) 

Glamour: 10 (While she too could suffer a point for not being the smartest in regards to defending her house, basically the same thing that has effected Wei-Han’s score, she’s not a combatant so it doesn’t count.  To be honest she is my favorite NPC so far, she has by far been the NPC that Makes Molpe “Molpe” and not some other character, she’s tragically focused on her work and will probably always need Molpe to remind her to enjoy the pleasures in life.)

Virina: 9 (A very bit part in the prologue, one probably not deserving of a 9 like Celimene, but she made such an impression on me I knew who she was the moment I started reading the posts in chapter 1.)

Alire: 10 (Are you suppose to like the villain?  I hope she doesn’t become a wasted opportunity). 

Erila: 9 (I don’t like her as much as I do Alire and that’s probably what hinders her score some.  Plus her softness damages the though broad image of Alire.  )

Belle: 8 (Another bit character done very well.  Obviously just a bit part in Molpe’s side of the game.)

Mercy: 7 (She doesn’t seem to be tough enough to play city guard, aka it affects her believability some and makes me wonder if her softness wasn’t devised to make Molpe more willing to accept being arrested without issue)

Zaryl Barryn: 9 (Molpe only got a hug from the guy and a few words…  Not really enough to truly judge him OOC but he seems like a snake.  My score is probably too high.)

Homeless Mugger: 1 (He didn’t come across as believable at all.)

Let me know if I missed someone from the prologue.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your GM is prompt




True (but it is 11 AM on the East Coast and he’s still asleep… 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your GM is organized




False. (sorry, you get nothing from this if I lie to you.  Information is tossed here, and there, alot of common information is hidden in sblocks and has probably been asked 2 or three times by different players.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You are enjoying the campaign a lot




True!



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You are enjoying playing your character a lot




Also very true!  But this is one of the few games I like the campaign more than my character…) 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You enjoy providing your GM with chocolate bars




I would if he would take them… *pout*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate your GM on rules knowledge.




9 (loses half a point for Wei-Han’s failure to cash in when the wolf was being summoned in Wei-Han vs. most of the players and also another half a point in regards to the amount of time summoning spells take.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you gave your GM a low score on rules knowledge, do you feel this lack of knowledge impedes the game?




I don’t feel like I gave him a low score, and I doubt I would have remembered to even lower it to an 9 if it hadn’t been a key moment in the game, but to answer this question: 

No I don’t think his ability to GM was impeding by his lack of rules.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Please list what rules you'd like your GM to master, and from that list, rate the top three areas you'd like him to master first.




I believe the lessons have been learned.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does your GM make fair and consistent decisions? Please provide one or more examples of an unfair or inconsistent ruling so your GM can learn by example.




I think he does, but I also think that Wei-Han didn’t wake up Molpe so they couldn’t destroy the others together.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you feel the GM abuses meta-game knowledge about PC plans and actions to provide unfair advantages to NPCs and foes? If so, please provide an example so your GM knows what to avoid next time.




N/A I don’t think the GM really GMs with a “Me verses the PCs” mentality.




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did I make a rules mistake you didn't mention? What?




Not that I remember…



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you feel your GM favors any particular player over the others?




No



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you feel your GM favors any particular character over the others?




Yes, Zykovian rolls to many critical. 

True or False: 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your GM is good at dealing with troublesome players.




True.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> your GM is fair.




True



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your GM is consistent with applying the rules Preparation and Organization.




True.  Preparation always seems amazing and the Organization always seems to be amazingly bad. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> From 1-10, 10 being best, rate the current game room environment.




8 Maps, maps, maps. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of the different venues we play at, which one is your favorite and why?




N/A



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate how prepared your GM is.




9  (its hard to tell on a PbP game what is planed and what is spur of the moment.)

True or False: 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your GM wastes little time looking up rules



True



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your GM seems to find things, such as dice, books, and minis, quickly.



True.  Which I don’t know how based upon his organization skills. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your GM spends a lot of time reading through notes.




Not sure…



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A lot of game time seems to be spent on mapping.




           



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you think the game would benefit from a weekly "newsletter" style sheet that kept track of NPCs, story- arcs, important facts, party goals, etc., in-between gaming sessions?




Insanely so…  I spent at least 40 minutes looking around for the names of some characters.  (and this is pretty common)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Would you like to see to-scale maps and miniatures used more often, particularly in combat situations?




Yes.

Pacing



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> List the periods in the last session where the game seemed to drag on, you were bored, or the energy at the table seemed the lowest.




When I couldn’t post for 14 days…  (only to find out it was because an NPC didn’t wake up my character.   )



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In recent sessions, have there been times where you didn't know what to do next? Were any of those times frustrating for you? If so, please make a list of those times and reasons why you were frustrated, such as from a lack of options, party dissension, and so on.




Yes, sometimes but not really…

Diplomacy while not in combat… It doesn’t work.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does your GM seek ways to expedite menial tasks?




Expect for diplomacy….  Yes.

 Gameplay



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do combat encounters seem to you? What rating would you prefer them to be?




10…  (around an 8)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do traps seem to you? What rating would you prefer them to be?




N/A (around a 1)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, how fun and interesting do roleplay encounters seem to you? What could be done to improve this rating?




With a few exceptions, see above, a 10…



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, how interesting have trap and puzzle encounters been for you? What could be done to improve this rating?




N/A



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, rate how much you enjoyed the mix of combat, puzzle/trap, and roleplay encounters was last session.




A 9.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A perfect 10 would need:



I cannot believe I’m saying this but maybe a few more changes for combat…  It seems to be the only way to get XP. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does your GM need to increase, decrease, or keep to the same length flavor text used in game?




Don’t change it, but if you do get more flavor text. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Do you feel railroaded? [/quote
> 
> Once or twice.  Yes.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Think we should post the survey here or email it to him?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Think we should post the survey here or email it to him?




I posted it.  (He made no mention of emailing them to him)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

*Survey*

My eyes are swirling... so this is done..   
[SBLOCK][h1]The Survey[/h1][h2]Overall Evaluation[/h2]
_On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate last session._ *10*

_Can you think of what might have made the session a 10?_

Which of the following statements is most applicable to the story so far: 
*The story is awesome, don't change a thing (Except maybe let the Mojiin rule the worlds)*

_For each of the following encounters that took place last session, rate them 1-10, 10 being best..._
*First Rose Thorn Combat: 7 *
I was just introduced and did not know any of the PC's only one person spoke an laguage that I understood, but I eventually figured it out. Things took off once Abdiel became conscious. My character was in a whole lot of confusion in that encounter: Abdiel is with a group that is hunting the children of Arris, and they are being attacked by an Ecomancer. oi!! Language barriers and not knowing the PC's - comes with the start - Normal. Combat for me did not go so well. Hesitation was annoying - not knowing if I should kill her or subdue her or... what? Cool! Makes me think.
*Sacra Church: 9*
Everything went to hell there. It was cool. Poor Thanee. I hope that I did not derail the progress you were hoping to make too much. =)
*Glamour's Estate: 9*
The first encounter with the Crazan was interesting and that Abdiel and I both told Zykovian the same thing was cool! Getting skooled by Han-Wei was a cool fight!

_For each of the NPCs that appeared last session, rate them in terms of interest level or how entertaining you found them, from 1-10, 10 being the best..._
*Sacra Acolyte:* 7 Consistent and naive, as well as giving perspective to differences
*Alire:* 9 Holy crap!!
*Copper-haired Girl* 9 Cool! 

*True of False: *

_Your GM is prompt_ *True*

_Your GM is organized_ *True*

_You are enjoying the campaign a lot_ *True*

_You are enjoying playing your character a lot:_ *True (I am lacking in consistency, but will try to fix that). Most of the games that I play are Roll-Playing which I am OK with. Some have been a little more plot intensive which is cool. But Actually heavy role-playing is not something I have done before so this has been quite and experience.*

_You enjoy providing your GM with chocolate bars:_ *False (Do you like chocolate? Dark or Milk? I'm a milk chocolate, especially with peanut butter? Mmmmmm!!! )*

[h2]Refereeing[/h2]

_Rate your GM on rules knowledge._ *10*

_Please list what rules you'd like your GM to master, and from that list, rate the top three areas you'd like him to master first. _

_Does your GM make fair and consistent decisions?_ *Yes*

_Do you feel the GM abuses meta-game knowledge about PC plans and actions to provide unfair advantages to NPCs and foes?_ *No* 

_Did I make a rules mistake you didn't mention?_ *What? Any rules issues you seem to resolve. I have not paid really close attention to rules questions posted by others. I have read them and not seen any problems.*

_Do you feel your GM favours any particular player over the others?_ *NO*

_Do you feel your GM favours any particular character over the others?_ *NO
There was a little dispute over Glamour's skooling of Alire. That might have taken some of the thunder from the PC's who werer really looking to defeat her. However, that was a really challenging encounter. Half the party was unconscious and/or on the verge of death, so that might have been the only way to save us from a TPK. Not a big deal, things have turned out well and quite interesting.*

_Your GM is good at dealing with troublesome players:_ *Yes (ME)*

_Your GM is fair:_ *Yes*

_Your GM is consistent with applying the rules:_ *Yes*

[h2]Preparation and Organization[/h2] 

_Of the different venues we play at, which one is your favourite and why?_
*The begining and the Church of the (Sacra) Zealots. For me, that is where I really defined a lot of how my character was and there was a lot of player interaction. Those moments were quite tense: hammering Abdiel about not being dedicated and worrying about offending Eonthar; I also worried about offending Thanee and the rest of the PC's. I do not want to play a character that is going to spoil the fun of the other PC's due to creating interparty conflict. 
It also helped to show me how different the 'religions' were.*

_Rate how prepared your GM is:_ *a More codified game workd would rock - races, planets, and cultures - more flavor set into stone.*

_Your GM wastes little time looking up rules False:_ *Hmmmm..*

_Your GM seems to find things, such as dice, books, and minis, quickly?_ *(My Webcam says yes?)*

_Your GM spends a lot of time reading through notes?_ *Hmmm...* 

_A lot of game time seems to be spent on mapping:_ *(Maps? What Maps?   )*

_Do you think the game would benefit from a weekly "newsletter" style sheet that kept track of NPCs, story- arcs, important facts, party goals, etc., in-between gaming sessions?_
*That would be cool! There are a lot of posts and threads to wade through to find stuff.*

_Would you like to see to-scale maps and miniatures used more often, particularly in combat situations?_ 
*(For combat encounters, yes. For social situations I do not think it is really necessary. A good description with some distances thrown in for a little perspective would be cool!)*

[h2]Pacing[/h2]

_List the periods in the last session where the game seemed to drag on, you were bored, or the energy at the table seemed the lowest._ 
*Just the begining as I was not involved till a little bit later. Not much that can have been done, especially with our character histories being so diverse. I think it worked out really well and has created interesting party dynamics. Other than that things have been moving along. And, of course, when I am unconscious. Not much can be done with that though. Need to be more aggressive in combat.*

_In recent sessions, have there been times where you didn't know what to do next? Were any of those times frustrating for you? If so, please make a list of those times and reasons why you were frustrated, such as from a lack of options, party dissension, and so on. _ 
*There are plenty of options to play with and someone in the party [Zykovian] defintely takes grabs to group by the reigns and keeps her going.
If I have tactical questions you are good about clarifying them and giving other alternate methods of accompishing the same thing as well as accompanying ramifications. We are given plenty of clues hints and leads to follow.*

_Does your GM seek ways to expedite menial tasks?_ *Yes*

[h2]Gameplay[/h2]
_On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do combat encounters seem to you? What rating would you prefer them to be?_ *8-9 Which is, as a Dm, where I prefer them to be. If the Pc's have not feared for their character's well being I have not done my job.*

_On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do traps seem to you? What rating would you prefer them to be?_ *NA
We really have not had any traps per se. Entering into Galmour's Estate?*

_On a scale of 1-10, how fun and interesting do roleplay encounters seem to you? What could be done to improve this rating?_ *9
Roleplaying encounters are very interesting because the personalities and motivations are so varied.*

_On a scale of 1-10, how interesting have trap and puzzle encounters been for you? What could be done to improve this rating?_ *7
If we count Glamour's Estate and the Mojiin Riddle - we will see. As the Mojiin riddle has not been fully solved. Who? What? When? Where? How Why? The bang has not hit us yet from the Riddle.*

_On a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, rate how much you enjoyed the mix of combat, puzzle/trap, and roleplay encounters was last session._ *Good Mix - half and half*

A perfect 10 would need: 

You have a good mix of Combat and Roleplaying. a light increase in Traps/Puzzles.

_Does your GM need to increase, decrease, or keep to the same length flavour text used in-game?_ *I think it is good. A little more could be better.* 

_Do you feel railroaded?_ *No*

_Do you feel lost and without direction in the game?_ *No*

_What specific scenes have you enjoyed the most in my games? Why? (Victory in great battle, great jokes, solutions to diplomatic mysteries, etc.)_ *Routing Alire, The coppered haired girl's conversations, and the Sacra acolyte talking about "redemption and my views"* 

_Do you think I have fudged rolls? Does such knowledge decrease your enjoyment of game?_ *I am not sure... sometimes it is necessary... I like to let the dice lay where they fall, but sometimes you just cannot do that... I would always prefer to think that you did not have do so. Knowing that you have fudged a roll can detract from the tension and excitement of an encounter. It can remove the "Oh my gods, I just might die here?" factor if we think the DM might bounce the die to save us.*

_Were any of tonight's settings/villains/battles/NPCs especially memorable/fun/exciting? Which?_ *My first encounter with Alire was quite revealing as to how the campaign will go. I had to think and make a decision. There are no morale absolutes here. 
My conflicts with Abdiel and Thanee were tense but fun.* 

_Name one thing the next session should have more of._ *A common party language and *

_Name one thing the next session should have less of._ *Just glanced at BS's response - sblocks are annoying but serve a useful purpose. The game will defintely flow better without them, but they are necessary. Everyone will be happier with less!* 

[h2]Based on last session, would you like to see less, more, or about the same of the following:[/h2] 
_Weaker NPCs:_ More - PC's are exceptional - it is hard to feel excpetional when many of the people are as powerful or more powerful than you. 

_Comparable NPCs:_ Same - PC's need to be challenged 

_Powerful NPCs:_ Same 

_Overall # of NPCs:_ maybe a few more - I think that the other PC's have seen more so my view might not be entirely correct over the course of the campaign so far. Being antisocial and antogonistic doesn't help either!   

_Political Intrigue:_ same -  I enjoy this sort of a thing even though I am politically challenged

_Magical Items:_ More - I come from a groups that are traditionaly magic heavy. However I am quite a meiser when I DM

_Combat:_ Same 
_Skill Use:_ Same

_Focus on Character-Specific Plots:_ This is going OK. I Think that the plot involves everyone in one way or the other. Not an easy thing to do as a DM.   

_Dungeon-Crawling Adventures:_ More (I am curious to see a Rystil Dungeon. Actually I think I am more afraid than curious!    

_City Adventures:_ Same - Necessary and varied. Really needed to be exposed to the different cultures.

_Wilderness Adventures:_ *More (I am a ranger type so that would be good from a skill utilization standpoint. I think I am the most wilderess oriented PC. The rest are city based. I know we will get to the wilds where my 1337 5k1Lz will shine.*

_World Travel:_ More 

_Puzzles/Riddles:_ More - puzzles are good - but too many - one every few 'gaming sessions' to keep us on our toes

_Random Encounters:_ Have we had any?

[h2]General GMing[/h2]

_Name one thing you appreciate about me as a GM._ *Ridiculous amount of creativity and diversity. Class creation and Balance. Worlds, Languages, Societies, PC's. The whole world... I mean come on... we have a (Bi-polar) Schizophrenic Tree Hugger.*

_Give one suggestion for something I could improve as a GM._ *More indepth explanations for planets, races and cultures. How they view each other and so on. *

_Is there anything else you think I should know?_ *I wear boxers and chocolate to bed. I know you were curious.    *

_Questions/Comments/Constructive Criticism?_ [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> My eyes are swirling... so this is done..




Yeah couldn't agree more.  

I see where share alot of common beliefs...  though I was probably too hard on RA. 

As for the SBlocks...  At times they are useful, and hopefully with everyone picking up a common language they fade from view, but they have no way to keep someone from reading a post only the player can do that.

My biggest complaint about the sblocks is just how frustrating it is to get a reply notice only to run off to the thread to find out you cannot read it cause its not for your character. 

It was far easier to wait the second time (for round 4 of the Rosethorn combat at Glamour’s) than it was for the nothing but Sblocks I had to wait through…  Its about seeing progress, its about having something to read.

Not every posts needs to be meant for my character, I was quite pleased to be able to read what you all where doing…  

Doing away with SBlocks just implies trust in the players…  I don't see anyone in this game using OOC knowledge anyhow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm bored...  

So what's everyone up to?


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Eating Lunch and getting the timeline caught up for Ever Dream Deity Role Play It is interesting...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Eating Lunch and getting the timeline caught up for Ever Dream Deity Role Play It is interesting...




Ah, cool.    It’s just a tad early for lunch out here and I had seen that thread but didn't really look into it.  I'm not very good when it comes to playing deities...  All of my characters, for better or for worse, are flawed humans.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, cool.    It’s just a tad early for lunch out here and I had seen that thread but didn't really look into it.  I'm not very good when it comes to playing deities...  All of my characters, for better or for worse, are flawed humans.



 Greetings!  I just read both of your surveys and thanks!  As for your comment about being hard on me BS, don't worry--I appreciate it .  I do get a warm-fuzzy feeling from getting really high ratings all around, but I get more use in planning how I run my games from knowing the things that I'm not doing perfectly, even if they are just nitpicks, so I'm happy to hear about them


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh, and I think I saw some references to Chapter 1--to clear things up, we didn't make it to Chapter 1 yet, we're still in an interlude (that's why it doesn't have its own name yet  )


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ... I had seen that thread but didn't really look into it.  I'm not very good when it comes to playing deities...  All of my characters, for better or for worse, are flawed humans.



These godlings are flawed - wrathful, vengeful, and pridefull - that's a good start! Its interesting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> These godlings are flawed - wrathful, vengeful, and pridefull - that's a good start! Its interesting.




They are still not mortals I would imagine?  Yes, they could die at the hands of other but they don't have the normal mortal trappings of man.  They have no need to procreate, a need to find love, to live life to the fullest, etc.  Correct?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think I saw some references to Chapter 1--to clear things up, we didn't make it to Chapter 1 yet, we're still in an interlude (that's why it doesn't have its own name yet  )





Ah, true enough, and your very good with nitpickings also. 

I am glad you enjoyed my "review" and realize why I pointed out the things I did.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> They are still not mortals I would imagine?  Yes, they could die at the hands of other but they don't have the normal mortal trappings of man.  They have no need to procreate, a need to find love, to live life to the fullest, etc.  Correct?



True!!!   

I am finding that they are more like the Greek Pantheon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am finding that they are more like the Greek Pantheon.




See I would rather be one of the favored/hated mortals below…


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

I am hoping that someday the game will evolve that way. An interesting game world is developing. Gods warring, planets being destroyed. Avatars being created. It would be cool to somewhat codify this and start to play mortals in the realm that we have created. 

Dreams!! <sigh />


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Here ya go!!*

[sblock]*Overall Evaluation*

_On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate last session. _ 8.5
_Can you think of what might have made the session a 10?   _ Timely posting from members of the group.   A lack of difficulty in finding posts within the layers of other posts.

_Which of the following statements is most applicable to the story so far: _ 
The story is great  

_For each of the following encounters that took place last session, rate them 1-10, 10 being best... _ 
Alire and the Rosethorns - *9*
Belle – assuming she was the one who attacked Fedowin –* N/A*
Sacra – arrived at the end, but *8.5*
Wei-Han – *8.0* – primarily due to difficulties in determining who was where . . . and why.  Not to mention that it was the third surprise encounter of the session.

_For each of the NPCs that appeared last session, rate them in terms of interest level or how entertaining you found them, from 1-10, 10 being the best... _ 
Eloquence – *9* :Good introduction and development for being in like 4 panels.
Amity – *7* :barely met her, so it was difficult to develop an interest
Alire – *9*: Driven, very entertaining, an interesting foil.
Guard clerk – *9*: Tough to play off a person the player just met but one that has interacted with the character a lot.
Praetorian clerics – *10*: Entertain, right in line with what I expected.
108r527 – *10*: very entertaining . . . for now 

_True or False: _ 
_Your GM is prompt _ - True
_Your GM is organized _  - True
_You are enjoying the campaign a lot_ - True
_You are enjoying playing your character a lot _ - True
_You enjoy providing your GM with chocolate bars _ – I’m guessing –> N/A

*Refereeing*
_On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate your GM on rules knowledge. _ 9-10
_Do you feel the GM abuses meta-game knowledge about PC plans and actions to provide unfair advantages to NPCs and foes?_ Difficult to tell with all the sblocks and the story - a lot of coincidences at the very very least - or an insider.
_Did I make a rules mistake you didn't mention? What? _ Don't think so
_Do you feel your GM favours any particular player over the others?_ No . . . is that by post count of the player? 
_Do you feel your GM favours any particular character over the others?_ No

*True or False: * 
_Your GM is good at dealing with troublesome players_ – we have troublesome players?!? (cough, cough)
_Your GM is fair_ - True
_Your GM is consistent with applying the rules _ – True, but difficult to judge with sblocks and a new world and environment.

*Preparation and Organization*
_True or False: 
A lot of game time seems to be spent on mapping _ Ummm, False

_Do you think the game would benefit from a weekly "newsletter" style sheet that kept track of NPCs, story- arcs, important facts, party goals, etc., in-between gaming sessions? _  *Absolutely*, especially with all the sblocks.  I couldn't remember half the NPC's and when looking them up I had a tough time finding them.  I would even suggest a running NPC Summary in the Rogue's Gallery Character Thread that we could refer to.
_Would you like to see to-scale maps and miniatures  used more often, particularly in combat situations?_  *Absolutely*.

*Pacing*

_List the periods in the last session where the game seemed to drag on, you were bored, or the energy at the table seemed the lowest. _ Only waiting for posts from everyone, which is no fault of anyone just a matter of time zones and availability.
_In recent sessions, have there been times where you didn't know what to do next? Were any of those times frustrating for you? If so, please make a list of those times and reasons why you were frustrated, such as from a lack of options, party dissension, and so on._ It seems to take long to get everyone moving a particular direction, especially when there are different interests.  While frustrating, it is a part of Pbp gaming.
_Does your GM seek ways to expedite menial tasks? _ Ummm, still thinking on this one.

*Gameplay*
_On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do combat encounters seem to you? What rating would you prefer them to be?_ 9.25, having been in negatives in two of the three encounter which involved fighting.
_On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do traps seem to you? What rating would you prefer them to be?_ 3.00, ultimately - though we didn't know that at the time.
_On a scale of 1-10, how fun and interesting do roleplay encounters seem to you? What could be done to improve this rating?_ *9.5* - Dealing with the PC's (Molpe comes to mind), Discussions with 108r527, life threatening combat
_On a scale of 1-10, how interesting have trap and puzzle encounters been for you? What could be done to improve this rating? _ *7.5* - I've always had trouble with puzzles though - especially when playing someone smarter than myself.
_On a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, rate how much you enjoyed the mix of combat, puzzle/trap, and roleplay encounters was last session._ 9.5

_A perfect 10 would need: _ 
More combat 
Fewer puzzles/traps 
More roleplaying  

_Does your GM need to increase, decrease, or keep to the same length flavour text used in-game? _ Same but can always increase
_Do you feel railroaded? _ not really
_Do you feel lost and without direction in the game? _ Nope
_What specific scenes have you enjoyed the most in my games? Why? (Victory in great battle, great jokes, solutions to diplomatic mysteries, etc.) _ Default to - - All
_Do you think I have fudged rolls? Does such knowledge decrease your enjoyment of game? _ Not really, though spot/search/listen rolls results after the fact would be cool.
_Were any of tonight's settings/villains/battles/NPCs especially memorable/fun/exciting? Which? _ All very well done

_Based on last session, would you like to see less, more, or about the same of the following:
Weaker NPCs: Less *Same * More 
Comparable NPCs: Less *Same * More 
Powerful NPCs: Less *Same * More 
Overall # of NPCs: Less *Same *  More 
Political Intrigue: Less *Same * More 
Magical Items: Less *Same More * 
Combat: Less *Same * *More * 
Skill Use: Less Same *More * 
Focus on Character-Specific Plots: Less *Same * More 
Dungeon-Crawling Adventures: Less *Same * More 
City Adventures: Less *Same * More 
Wilderness Adventures: Less *Same * More 
World Travel: Less *Same * More 
Puzzles/Riddles: *Less * Same More 
Random Encounters: Less *Same * More _ 

*General GMing*
_Name one thing you appreciate about me as a GM. _ Timely posting, frequent posting.
_Give one suggestion for something I could improve as a GM. _ Feel free to push us when we slow down.  Also, based on the combat lethality, we assumed traps on Glamours villa - if nothing's going to happen feel free to move through it so it doesn't slow everyone down.
_Is there anything else you think I should know?_ The sky will not fall if we don't Sblock
_Questions/Comments/Constructive Criticism?_ For the amount of work involved - is this worth xps or something ? [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia, I wish you had did your survey first… Seeing how you did a few things would have really saved me a lot of time.  

It looks like everyone wants less of SBlocks, more maps, and an NPC log…   (at least so far)

and that we all are having alot of time playing in this game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

> It looks like everyone wants less of SBlocks, more maps, and an NPC log…  (at least so far)
> 
> and that we all are having alot of time playing in this game.




Should I assume that by time you meant fun?  (Although a lot of time is true too   )


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

I was doing it and didn't actually get to post it.  I hadn't even seen anyone's but yours before I finished.  Now I can read the other ones!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

OK, quick poll for you guys:  If I had to choose right now between answering the IC posts in my games or making that NPC list, which would you prefer me to do?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Should I assume that by time you meant fun?  (Although a lot of time is true too   )





Yeah, sorry.  I was thinking fun as in, "a fun time" and sort of got lost along the way...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I hadn't even seen anyone's but yours before I finished.




Cool, I'm glad you did read it.   (Zykovian the favorite.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, quick poll for you guys:  If I had to choose right now between answering the IC posts in my games or making that NPC list, which would you prefer me to do?




Hmmm, very tough question.  I'm very tempted to say NPC list, in all honesty.

The only thing stopping me for saying that straight out is cause I know some of that work can be done by the players but not very quickly/efficiently and only you can answer some of it anyhow.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe we need a wiki site so we can all contribute and help out - though I don't know much about that stuff.  

As for the quick poll.  I would say finish the classes first, then post, then NPCs . . . but that's just me 

As the NPC list isn't critical to my next post, but your post is - that's where the priority should be.  'Course, not having a class makes posting impossible for M'Ress at the moment.  But she's patient.   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia, wow, am I rubbing off on you?  I never remember you giving people a hard time like this before. 

RA, I do agree with him, posting is more important that a NPC list right now.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia, wow, am I rubbing off on you?  I never remember you giving people a hard time like this before.



Nah, I've been busting RA's chops every three or so days on this one.  Ever since I had a concept change and wanted to run with it.  It just so happened that day 3 was here.  But, I'm a patient and forgiving sort . . . I've got to get that out of my system somehow - interferes with world domination and the like.

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]The Survey



> *Overall Evaluation*
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate last session.




7.5

('Session' being the whole Prelude, I suppose.)



> Can you think of what might have made the session a 10?




More background information (I know pathetically little even about my own race(s)/homeworld(s) and often have to guess).

More consistent time flow (it often seems, that some events run faster than others in order to better interlink them, this however makes it harder to envision what's happening, since there is a good number of 'time jumps' happening).

No SBLOCKs (have a seperate thread for Molpe).

It might be a good idea to have one main thread with no SBLOCKs and one sidetracks thread, where everything is SBLOCKed and where all the 'small parties' post, that are not involved in the current main thread. This way, we don't have two pages worth of Molpe-Rystil-Molpe-Rystil post chains between three other posts. 



> Which of the following statements is most applicable to the story so far:
> The story is awesome, don't change a thing
> The story is great
> The story is good, but I don't find it compelling
> ...




The story is great.



> For each of the following encounters that took place last session, rate them 1-10, 10 being best...




What 'following encounters' exactly?



> For each of the NPCs that appeared last session, rate them in terms of interest level or how entertaining you found them, from 1-10, 10 being the best...




Amity: 8
Various Rosethorns, that Melody did not really interact with: ?
Sacra: 7
Praetorians: 6
Wei Han: ?
Glamour: 3
Alire: 9
Bellangere: 7
Eri: 5



> True of False:
> 1) Your GM is prompt
> 2) Your GM is organized
> 3) You are enjoying the campaign a lot
> ...




1) True. Yes, definitely. 
2) True.
3) True.
4) True.
5) False. 



> *Refereeing*
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate your GM on rules knowledge.




8



> If you gave your GM a low score on rules knowledge, do you feel this lack of knowledge impedes the game?




I didn't.



> Please list what rules you'd like your GM to master, and from that list, rate the top three areas you'd like him to master first.




N/A



> Does your GM make fair and consistent decisions?




Yep.



> Please provide one or more examples of an unfair or inconsistent ruling so your GM can learn by example.




You already know about that one. 



> Do you feel the GM abuses meta-game knowledge about PC plans and actions to provide unfair advantages to NPCs and foes? If so, please provide an example so your GM knows what to avoid next time.




No.



> Did I make a rules mistake you didn't mention? What?




Nothing major (i.e. can't think of anything).



> Do you feel your GM favours any particular player over the others?




No.



> Do you feel your GM favours any particular character over the others?




No.



> True or False:
> 1) Your GM is good at dealing with troublesome players
> 2) Your GM is fair
> 3) Your GM is consistent with applying the rules
> 4) Preparation and Organization




1) No idea. If I had to guess... more likely to be False.
2) True.
3) True.
4) Is that a trick question?



> From 1-10, 10 being best, rate the current game room environment.








> Of the different venues we play at, which one is your favourite and why?








> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being best, rate how prepared your GM is.




9



> True or False:
> 1) Your GM wastes little time looking up rules
> 2) Your GM seems to find things, such as dice, books, and minis, quickly
> 3) Your GM spends a lot of time reading through notes
> 4) A lot of game time seems to be spent on mapping




1) True.
2) Uhm... yeah, right.
3) I honestly don't know, but I guess not. False.
4) False.



> Do you think the game would benefit from a weekly "newsletter" style sheet that kept track of NPCs, story- arcs, important facts, party goals, etc., in-between gaming sessions?




Yes, definitely, but that would cost a lot of time to make, as I know from experience. 



> Would you like to see to-scale maps and miniatures used more often, particularly in combat situations?




Yes, definitely. Maps should at least be so accurate (they don't need to be pretty), that everyone knows what the situation is like.



> *Pacing*
> 
> List the periods in the last session where the game seemed to drag on, you were bored, or the energy at the table seemed the lowest.




N/A



> In recent sessions, have there been times where you didn't know what to do next? Were any of those times frustrating for you? If so, please make a list of those times and reasons why you were frustrated, such as from a lack of options, party dissension, and so on.




Hmm... no, not really.



> Does your GM seek ways to expedite menial tasks?




No idea. Can't say how this is applicable.



> *Gameplay*
> 
> On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do combat encounters seem to you?




8 (combats seem pretty overpowering, the NPCs appear to be a lot more powerful than the PCs)
4 (it seems very unlikely, that a PC dies in combat)



> What rating would you prefer them to be?




6 would be about right for me.



> On a scale of 1-10, how lethal do traps seem to you?




1 



> What rating would you prefer them to be?




Hmm... 6



> On a scale of 1-10, how fun and interesting do roleplay encounters seem to you?




8



> What could be done to improve this rating?




It's good as it is.



> On a scale of 1-10, how interesting have trap and puzzle encounters been for you?




6.5



> What could be done to improve this rating?




Have puzzles with a reasonable difficulty level (i.e. neither impossible nor supereasy) and clues to be gained on various occasions, which help get a solution.

I think the identity of the murderer is one such puzzle (I suppose it will be a while, until we can get to solve that one, however), which seems to be on the right level.



> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being the best, rate how much you enjoyed the mix of combat, puzzle/trap, and roleplay encounters was last session.




10, the mix was very good.



> A perfect 10 would need:
> More combat
> Less combat
> More puzzles/traps
> ...




Ha! I cleverly avoided this! 



> Does your GM need to increase, decrease, or keep to the same length flavour text used in-game?




Increase, when it comes to explaining 'homebrew' stuff, which is really a bit hard to follow. Otherwise it's good as it is.



> Do you feel railroaded?




Not really.



> Do you feel lost and without direction in the game?




No.



> What specific scenes have you enjoyed the most in my games? Why? (Victory in great battle, great jokes, solutions to diplomatic mysteries, etc.)




Interaction between the PCs was very fun. 

Other than that, I like the rather light-hearted approach to many things and the somewhat 'modern' feel of the world.



> Do you think I have fudged rolls?




Yes.



> Does such knowledge decrease your enjoyment of game?




No, not really.



> Were any of tonight's settings/villains/battles/NPCs especially memorable/fun/exciting? Which?




Most scenes were fun and memorable.



> Name one thing the next session should have more of.




XP? 



> Name one thing the next session should have less of.




Girls... LOL (the world seems to be like 80% girls )



> Based on last session, would you like to see less, more, or about the same of the following:
> 1) Weaker NPCs: Less Same More
> 2) Comparable NPCs: Less Same More
> 3) Powerful NPCs: Less Same More
> ...




1) Same
2) More
3) Less
4) Same
5) Same
6) Same
7) Same
8) More
9) Same
10) - 13) irrelevant
14) Same, maybe a little More
15) Have there been any? Don't think so. But that's ok... Same



> *General GMing*
> 
> Name one thing you appreciate about me as a GM.




Only one? Hmm... you definitely try to have everyone enjoy the game. 



> Give one suggestion for something I could improve as a GM.




More information about the 'homebrew' stuff included in the descriptions.
Mapping... LOL  Sooorry! 



> Is there anything else you think I should know?




Origami? 



> Questions/Comments/Constructive Criticism?




You will get them in time, whenever I can think of anything, as usual. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nah, I've been busting RA's chops every three or so days on this one.




Well he does need it.   I just wish I could think of a way where I could do it more often...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, quick poll for you guys:  If I had to choose right now between answering the IC posts in my games or making that NPC list, which would you prefer me to do?




What NPC list?

What I would prefer the IC posts and some sort of general information/trivia about the more common races and places we know about.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> What NPC list?
> 
> What I would prefer the IC posts and some sort of general information/trivia about the more common races and places we know about.



Yea, I mentioned that in my survey.. Codify the cultural, racial and planetary descriptions and traits. That would be cool. There is such wonderful diversity in this game world.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

> General GMing
> 
> Name one thing you appreciate about me as a GM.
> 
> ...




Well, if you want to give more good things, I always like to hear those too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Maybe we need a wiki site so we can all contribute and help out - though I don't know much about that stuff.
> 
> As for the quick poll.  I would say finish the classes first, then post, then NPCs . . . but that's just me
> 
> ...



 Hmm...interesting, so you'd rather I stop responding to IC posts for a day or two and just hammer out those classes once and for all then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> What NPC list?
> 
> What I would prefer the IC posts and some sort of general information/trivia about the more common races and places we know about.
> 
> ...



 About how long would you prefer those summaries to be?  Realistically, I'm not sure how easy it would be if it had to me more than four sentences or so per race, but I can try


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Look Keia--BS quoted you in his sig


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...interesting, so you'd rather I stop responding to IC posts for a day or two and just hammer out those classes once and for all then?



If I really thought the classes would be done then . . . YUP!  How about Saturday Sunday? 

I understand the delay and I'm okay with it, I just didn't want anyone left hangin in another game (and not enjoy the wonder that is Rystil) because of a class . . . or two . . . or three 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Look Keia--BS quoted you in his sig



That's the second best Sig Quote I've ever had!!    

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> About how long would you prefer those summaries to be?  Realistically, I'm not sure how easy it would be if it had to me more than four sentences or so per race, but I can try



A paragraph should be enough to get agood grasp for the flavor.   

IC posting is defintely a priority, the other stuff can wait. I think that BS has waited enough!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> About how long would you prefer those summaries to be?  Realistically, I'm not sure how easy it would be if it had to me more than four sentences or so per race, but I can try




Well, just start somewhere and add to it, whenever you happen to think of anything noteworthy.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> If I really thought the classes would be done then . . . YUP!  How about Saturday Sunday?
> 
> I understand the delay and I'm okay with it, I just didn't want anyone left hangin in another game (and not enjoy the wonder that is Rystil) because of a class . . . or two . . . or three
> 
> Keia



 I seriously would probably be able to finish them if I just completely ignored all of my ENWorld threads for a few days.  Maybe this weekend I should ignore all threads and do classes and NPC/race/places summary sheets?  

Opinions everyone?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, if you want to give more good things, I always like to hear those too




You had your chance! 



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> About how long would you prefer those summaries to be?




I think for the key places, Kanath (world we are on now, Eldiz (I believe this is the city we are in), Arris, and Amaranthia could be done rather quickly and wouldn't/shouldn't be limited to 4 sentences.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, just start somewhere and add to it, whenever you happen to think of anything noteworthy.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Hmm...that's a good idea, and it should make it less frustrating on me--why frustrating, you ask?  Well I may have seemed somewhat upset/frustrated when asked for these sorts of descriptions...I had it all written on paper, and somebody threw it all away, so it makes me a bit upset whenever I have to sit down and try to regenerate it all at once, but doing it as I notice things would be pretty cool, thanks!


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Works for me.  Sort of a *Friday 5:00pm to Monday 6:00 EST* ENWorld being down.  It might if ye didn't post 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe this weekend I should ignore all threads and do classes and NPC/race/places summary sheets?




Are you going to give up your Saturday RL game also?


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...that's a good idea, and it should make it less frustrating on me--why frustrating, you ask?  Well I may have seemed somewhat upset/frustrated when asked for these sorts of descriptions...I had it all written on paper, and somebody threw it all away, so it makes me a bit upset whenever I have to sit down and try to regenerate it all at once, but doing it as I notice things would be pretty cool, thanks!




Perhaps a separate post for each race:  Race, characteristics, world, culture, history, relationship with other races, outlook, notable individuals.

A lexicon in addition to the Encyclopedia!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You had your chance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Bah  

I already know from the way the numbers fall--I don't do combat, RP, or puzzles all that well, but I'm the master of mixing them together in the right proportions  

~Rystil, the Mixmaster


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

What BS said...

Ignoring the rest of your threads might make a buch of other people upset... not a good idea.  :\ 

A Wiki would be very cool!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

> I think for the key places, Kanath (world we are on now, Eldiz (I believe this is the city we are in), Arris, and Amaranthia could be done rather quickly and wouldn't/shouldn't be limited to 4 sentences.




And don't forget the other PC's homeworlds (like Tymadeau, which is home to two of them ).

But I think those are actually of less importance (except Kanath/Eldiz). Information about worlds would be great once we start to travel, when we are heading there, but sooner than that, I would find it more important to know about the various races (appearance, customs, noteworthy tidbits), than the homeworlds.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Then of course there's the atlas that BS is talking about.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you going to give up your Saturday RL game also?



 Nope.  That's why it would take the whole weekend--probably the timeframe Keia gave would suffice because it gives me all night long on Friday and Sunday


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> What BS said...
> 
> Ignoring the rest of your threads might make a buch of other people upset... not a good idea.  :\
> 
> A Wiki would be very cool!



 That's what I would expect, actually, which is why I was somewhat surprised that Keia suggested it--I'm willing to do it, but only if that's what my players want


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> . . . other PC's homeworlds.   But I think those are actually of * less importance * (except Kanath/Eldiz).



What?!?  Ah hem . . .    

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Ignoring the rest of your threads might make a buch of other people upset... not a good idea.  :\




Espically when the suggested times are when someone doesn’t do a whole lot of posting and when some of us get a lot of our posting in.

It would be like me suggesting....  August 9-10th take time off to get everything done cause I'm barely going to be around anyhow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And don't forget the other PC's homeworlds (like Tymadeau, which is home to two of them ).
> 
> But I think those are actually of less importance (except Kanath/Eldiz). Information about worlds would be great once we start to travel, when we are heading there, but sooner than that, I would find it more important to know about the various races (appearance, customs, noteworthy tidbits), than the homeworlds.
> 
> ...



 Well there is a summary, dismal as it may be, of each of the races in that big long post on the Encyclopaedia (and a few other places too).  I can certainly work to write down a bit more, though )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And don't forget the other PC's homeworlds (like Tymadeau, which is home to two of them ).




Exactly.   Sorry I didn’t go and make a huge list I just pulled the ones I knew for sure as examples.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Then of course there's the atlas that BS is talking about.




Yup, I would still be more than willing to help work on this...  I just need more data.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  That's why it would take the whole weekend--probably the timeframe Keia gave would suffice because it gives me all night long on Friday and Sunday




Then flat out I dislike it then.  Why should I be the one to sacrifice the time where I can get alot of posts when I really have nothing to gain?

I’m not in the other games, I’m not waiting on any more classes expect in an effort to add them to the atlas which I’m helping unleash with in an effort to help us all.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

There's alway GenCon for dates as well.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's what I would expect, actually, which is why I was somewhat surprised that Keia suggested it--I'm willing to do it, but only if that's what my players want



No offense to Keia, but one of the classes is for his character, and he isn’t around very much on the weekend.  (It’s a Win Win situation for him so to speak.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Or we could just wait until the next time ENWorld really does go down. (hopefully never, but ya never know).  

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> What?!?  Ah hem . . .




With 'those' I meant homeworlds in general (PC's or not).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No offense to Keia, but one of the classes is for his character, and he isn’t around very much on the weekend.  (It’s a Win Win situation for him so to speak.)



I suggested the weekend because the post count is down for all Rystil's games - except for the Molpe solo game.  Obviously BS can't take one for the team - I'm sorry I suggested it.  

Keia

PS. Plus, Eonthar is already out as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Or we could just wait until the next time ENWorld really does go down. (hopefully never, but ya never know).




  It could happen...  If people can make me a list of the NPCs I can scan through the text and pull out some of the data and shoot a quick email to RA for the answers I need.

I could format it nice, and edit and post it as need be.  (That would save RA some time, correct?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> There's alway GenCon for dates as well.
> 
> Keia



 That's true in that I never go to GenCon, but I think I'm in Turkey then (3 weeks in Turkey starting August 6th or so).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It could happen...  If people can make me a list of the NPCs I can scan through the text and pull out some of the data and shoot a quick email to RA for the answers I need.
> 
> I could format it nice, and edit and post it as need be.  (That would save RA some time, correct?)



 That would indeed save me some time--plus if you guys keep a log of NPCs that they have met, I don't have to worry about giving away out of character info 

It might be cool to have little journal entries written in first person by a PC about the NPCs or events in the game or other things that strike fancy, always seemed like a cool idea to me, but I could never get anyone to try it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Obviously BS can't take one for the team - I'm sorry I suggested it.




I got no issues with sacrificing for the "good of all" but those with the most to gain should be sacrificing along with me.

Sorry I suggest that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would indeed save me some time--plus if you guys keep a log of NPCs that they have met, I don't have to worry about giving away out of character info




Well I would be digging through all of the IC posts so… yeah someone besides you doing it would be giving out information.

I’m not all that worried about huge plot pieces being mentioned, by names, races, height, weight, what they look like, whom they are, it’s minor but it is important and would help jug memories on plots.

A month from now the who party will remember that they spent the night at a some woman’s big villa.

They might not remember her name, her race, her occupation but they had all be exposed to it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got no issues with sacrificing for the "good of all" but those with the most to gain should be sacrificing along with me.
> 
> Sorry I suggest that.



 If I could chime in (perhaps a bad idea  ), in this case, I think that Keia, who is in both of the games that would lose posts from this, is suggesting it to help out the other players in that game who can't start playing yet because of my slowness with the class and may not have any games with me at the moment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true in that I never go to GenCon, but I think I'm in Turkey then (3 weeks in Turkey starting August 6th or so).




Are you taking your laptop with you?  (I think you’re on a laptop, sounds familiar.)  Even if you cannot connect to the ENworld you could work with offline notes during those three weeks and have a very spectacular world.) 

Of course you might not have free time in Turkey.  (Minus travel time.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got no issues with sacrificing for the "good of all" but those with the most to gain should be sacrificing along with me.




Ummm, I post on the weekends too - though not as much because of others . . . and my r/l games.  But Friday night and Sunday night are free for me.  And I have no problem not posting if that helps Rystil and the others who aren't playing.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you taking your laptop with you?  (I think you’re on a laptop, sounds familiar.)  Even if you cannot connect to the ENworld you could work with offline notes during those three weeks and have a very spectacular world.)
> 
> Of course you might not have free time in Turkey.  (Minus travel time.)



 That's a very good thought, though sometimes I have to reference exactly what I wrote in the thread because I get worried that without a hard copy I've written something wrong...hmmm... (I do have a laptop)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a very good thought, though sometimes I have to reference exactly what I wrote in the thread because I get worried that without a hard copy I've written something wrong...hmmm... (I do have a laptop)




Tell me what threads in question you need and I can get you copies of every word posted in them emailed to you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Tell me what threads in question you need and I can get you copies of every word posted in them emailed to you.



 I s'pose mostly the IC Threads--there is definitely info on the OOC Threads too, but it would take too long to find it for me to actually reference it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I s'pose mostly the IC Threads--there is definitely info on the OOC Threads too, but it would take too long to find it for me to actually reference it




Cool.  I'll get you the locked threads now, no big thing I have links to them all, and when it gets closer to your departure, or when you ask me, I’ll pick up the others ones for you.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's the information that I have collected on Arris and Mojiin[sblock]
*A History of Arris*

This is the history passed down by the Mojiin:

First there was Arris ("Mother" in the Mojiin tongue) and she was full of bountiful life energy, arraying herself in lush, verdant garments of plant-life. Slowly, through a process of evolution, animals came to evolve, at first in the large, beautiful lakes and oceans, but then upon the land.

In her love for all living things, Arris created the Mojiin ("People") to protect as caretakers to watch over and cherish all of her bounty. The Mojiin are special because unlike the other animals, who had been born through evolution of a common stock, each having mortal parents, the Mojiin are all the children of Arris. This is why Mojiin refer to all other Mojiin as sister (even though they have no apparent gender), as they have been formed from such a parthenogenesis.

The Mojiin prospered, as did the land, for many eons. And then a strange thing happened. One of the animals, a cute hairy little creature, evolved to a new stage where its members lost much of their hair and became bipedal with opposable thumbs. They developed culture and proved themselves to be even smarter than the Mojiin, if not full of the wisdom of the People. They named themselves Valsians after Valsos, their chieftain, and sought to find their place in the world.

Unable to evolve through reproduction, nonetheless the Mojiin were familiar with meditative rituals that allowed them to rapidly evolve during their own lifetime. One of these, for example, allowed them to gain wings and soar through the sky. The Mojiin strove to create a new stage of evolution, where they could become bipedal like the Valsians, that they might approach and befriend these new people, companions with whom they could share their love of Arris. However, the Mojiin loved their old shape, and so they instead gained the ability to transform between the two, and to this day, all Mojiin will learn this ritual when they are but young.

Having giving themselves forms similar to those of the Valsians, the Mojiin came as emissaries to Valthos, chief of the Valsians. Valthos agreed to meet with the Mojiin, and he asked the people many questions, learning much of Arris and her ways. The power of Arris's life energy intrigued him, and so he entreated the Mojiin to let him train with them, promising that despite his status as chief of the Valsians, that he would be as a child among the wise Mojiin.

The Mojiin were pleased with this, and so they taught Valthos the way of the Preserver, and Valthos excelled at his lessons, but even still, in sooth he learned his lessons well but sought to apply the knowledge of the Mojiin in new and more challenging ways, attempting tasks that his teachers had bade him try not until he had more experience, and some that they considered altogether impossible. When Arris was not ready to yield him enough energy to complete his desires, he used his link to grab more, as much as he could hold, throwing the precautions of the Mojiin to the winds and shaping the energy to his will instead of using the power that Arris provided freely. The lush land around him withered in response, but his magic was successful.

In horror, the Mojiin banished Valthos from them, but he no longer cared. Considering himself the true master of Arris, he honed his power and conquered many of the lesser dragons or Arris, turning them to his will and that of his people. Then he returned and spread his knowledge to his own people. Thus, he became the first Dragonlord.

With their newfound power, the Valsians spread from a small community to a flourishing culture with multiple cities, each ruled by a Dragonking, a mighty Dragonlord. But this prosperity came at a great cost, as the Valsians were rapidly destroying Arris, transforming the once-lush planet into a massive desert of barren wastelands, where water and forest were scarce commodities indeed.

Outraged at this cancerous growth, the heretofore peaceful Mojiin formed an army and assaulted the Valsians, but the People lost this battle, and so the Valsians subjugated them, as the Dragonlords were wont. Even so, some small number of Mojiin Preservers still seek to protect what little is left of Arris's wildlife, while Avengers hope to destroy the Valsian scourge.

Of recent note are two more inventions of the Valsians. One, named Vhalia, who loved Arris as did a Mojiin, created the art of Ecomancy. Although the People were initially sceptical, reminded of Valthos's betrayal, nevertheless, they were convinced by the love in her heart, and indeed their eyes teared as they thought of what could have been, had their first student been Vhalia and not Valthos.

Second, the thief Zharan has weaseled his way to a high position with the Dragonemperor Ghalcian, who nominally (but not in practical reality) rules over the other Dragonkings from his seat in Valthas (in reality, he's just the most powerful of the Dragonkings, but not strong enough to enforce hegemony). Zharan did this by developing a means of stealing power from Dragonlords similar to that used by Dragonlords to take power from Arris. He call the art "Dweamoureating" and taught it to a group that serves Ghalcian.

*Mojiin Description*
Mojiin scales have varying colours, as noted, although the colours generally correspond to breath weapons, they do not always, and there are also colours that are not a colour of any typical dragon (like a lavender colour that many Mojiin find to be rather beautiful, like some humans think of blondes)

Mojiin in bipedal form are 6 to 7 feet tall and weigh upwards of 250 pounds if they are tall. In Dragon form, they become about as long as they once were tall, but since they are somewhat wider in total, they double in mass.

Mojiin become Adults at 80, Middle Age is 175, Old 300, Venerable 475, and then they have another 4d100 years to live after that until max age, when they peacefully rejoin the life energy of Arris.

Some do not wear clothing and some of them do. Its partially based on personal preference and partially based on family customs. Mojiin do have a number of "sweet spots" along their scales that are softer and act as pleasure centres, and indeed their scales are quite soft altogether, which is why they don't have a natural armour bonus, and some families like to keep those covered, although they don't look any different than the other scales or anything.

Mojiin aren't necessarily androgynous, just no genitals or definitive genders. The Mojiin look at the natural world around them, and they oft compare themselves to other organisms, seeing the daughter Mojiin as budding off from Arris, the Mother. This principle causes their word for their sisters, which is genderless in their language, to take on a tone of femininity in translation, as they definitely see Arris as a female entity, as she bears children and then nourishes them with her bounty. In fact, some Mojiin venerate nature-loving female Valsians because of their ability to bear children and nourish them. However, some Mojiin have a more aggressive perspective to things, and admire the power of male animals in nature...Mojiin as a language has a third gender pronoun for Mojiin, but when they speak in other languages, they often pick between preferring to be called "He" or "She" merely because they are wise enough to realise that using "It" is subtly derogatory and demeaning to themselves, and that the subtleties such as the control of language in that way (that is, calling them "It" which brings the image of a beast or an inanimate object) make it easier for Valsians and others to see them as subhuman and not worth considering.

*Mojiin Game Stats*
+4 STR -2 CON +4 WIS, +2 to Balance
Dragon Type with the Shapechanger subtype.

Mojiin reproduce through tapping into the Arrian life-force.
Society: Independent family groups, sometimes oppressed by a cruel Dragonlord
Appearance:Mojiin are brightly-coloured wingless dragons which have the ability to shift between a bipedal humanoid dragon form and a quadrapedal draconic form.


Darkvision (Ex): A Mojiin can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and Mojiin can function just fine with no light at all.

Low-light Vision (Ex): A Mojiin can see twice as far as normal in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Natural Attacks: In their humanoid form, Mojiin can attack with their two claws (primary) and bite (secondary), dealing 1d6, 1d6, and 1d8 damage, respectively. When in quadrapedal form, they can attack with two claws (primary), bite (secondary), and tail slap (secondary), dealing 1d8, 1d8, 2d6 and 1d10, respectively.

Alternate Form (Su) The Mojiin may switch between their quadrapedal and humanoid forms as a standard action. The Mojiin's "True Form" is the quadrapedal form.

Immunities (Ex): Immune  to magic sleep effects and paralysis effects.

Energy Resistance(Ex): Mojiin has Energy Resistance 5 to the element of their breath weapon.
Breath Weapon(Su): The Mojiin's Breath Weapon is a line of one of the following (fire, ice, electricity, Acid, Chlorine Gas, or Sonic engergy. It deals damage equal to 1d6 per two levels, rounded down, minimum of 1d6. The Mojiin can use this ability once per day. DC Save: 10 + 1/2 HD + Con 

Ceremony of the Boundless Winds: A Mojiin of at least 5 HD can enter the Ceremony of the Boundless Winds in place of gaining a new feat. The ceremony requires entering into meditation in an unspoiled mountain grove on Arris (not so easy to find with the Dragonlords despoiling nature). When the meditation is complete, the Mojiin sprouts wings, usable in both humanoid and quadrapedal form. Fly Speed is equal to the base speed in humanoid form, with Average manoeuvrability, and twice the base speed in quadrapedal form, with Poor maneuverability.

*Referenced Posts*
Avenger

Mojiin History
Racial Description
Racial Clarification
Height/Weight
Age
Clothing
Gender and Pronouns
[/sblock]and some extra stuff (from my PC)
[sblock]*Mojiin Words *
Taij - Corrupted
Vhrys - Rainbow
Lliral - Firefly

*Custom Feat - NEMESIS INQUISITOR [Divine, Mojiin]*
*NEMESIS INQUISITOR [Divine, Mojiin]*
_The wind blew through his long cloak and against his scaley back in the cold and misty night.His bipedal draconic form was hunched over and watching intently from a tall rocky outcropping a distance away.The cloudless sky allowed the moon to shine its pale luminescence on everything, allowing the gods above to watch their forested theater and the show that was about to begin. The only sound to be heard was the brief whipping of the wind as it was just trying to let you know that it was still there. There was a quiet tension in the air like everything knew that something was about to happen and was waiting. Like Arris herself was waiting for something and wanted to see it firsthand, and everything was clearing the way so she could watch.

His watchful eyes never leaving the Valsian for even a moment as she sat tranquily in the middle of the forest clearing seeming to be meditating. The moon light that delicately shone on the Valsian gave her an almost ephermeral quality - a seeming supernatural and divine serenity - sublime and heavenly. Kaelus knew better. All of the children of Arris knew better and none of them had any doubt that her death would be one of the greatest justices to have passed and this drove Kaelus through all of these years of the hunt. He had found her. He had found her trail and was not going to let go. Only death would keep Kaelus from bringing justice to her. Only death! 

 While the Valsian made no overt actions to indicate that she knew the Mojiin was there or had been following her. He had no doubt that she knew. Krvara always knew. In her long life as a Dragon Lord(ess) she has been hunted many times and has slain many Avengers and Preservers that have come to pass Nemesis' judgement. At the moment that they would strike, her vile enchantments would strike them down and every innocent creature nearby. It is said that her wrath is equal to the wrath that Nemesis himself would unleash unpon the corrupted if he was manifest. A primal, raw and unbridaled destructive rage.

Kaelus wondered why things are different now. In the past Krvara would have cast her magics to destroy him at the very moment she detected him and everything within 40 or 50 feet. During the last week he has followed here she has done nothing towards him. She came here several days ago and has just sat. Once he has come close enough to detect a faint aura of Corruption on her, but that seemed horribly out of place as she is one of the most evil and vile creatures to walk Arris, and yet Arris's judgement is faint. "How could this be? With all of the destruction and death that she has wrought, how could our beloved Arris be so kind to such a wrathful and vile creature?"

Kaelus has watched Krvara carefully, he notices that all that is left is a lingering aura of corruption. He jumps down from his perch and approaches her sitting and meditating form. His draconic form towers over her sitting form. His barely-there shadow covering her fully in the early morning light as the sun starts to peak onver the horizon. Now much time has passed. He lost count of the hours that he has watched her. Watched her and waited. He stood before her and spoke "I do not know what you are doing Valsian, but I am here to pass Nemesis' Judgement on you, Krvara, for your crimes against Arris. Nemesis has... " 

The Valsian calmly interrupted his speech "Kaelus, you have been following me for quite some time. Do you wonder why you are still alive, when I could easily snuff out your life and very existance with that magics that are at my beck and call? You are an Inquisitor are you not? Justice matters? I have changed my ways. I can only spend the rest of my life trying to atone for all of the horrible things that I have done. Pass your Inquisition on me and you will know the truth." 

Kaelus paused for a moment and closed the few feet that was between them and was standing right next to her. She never moved or tensed a muscle. "I am at your mercy Inquisitor. Pass your judgement." 
He noticed Krvara's fading aura and with one hand forcefully enbraced the side of her head. 

The moment was flooded with sights of the withered trees and rotting plants, casting of inviolate spells for the sheer pleasure of watching the destruction it caused, and the killing of the innocent. The screams of children and the very trees and plants and the cry of Arris in every single moment. The smells of rotted and magott riddled bodies and rotting plants. In all moments the arrogant and satisfied face of Krvara was present and relishing the carnage. Then came a moment towards the end where her daughter was where she should not be, at the sight of one of her random destructions. A Mojiin Preserver and Avenger pulled the child out moments after the her spells were cast and she got to witness the disfugurement and horrifed scream of her daughter. The Mojiin were able to help her to mostly recover from the Corrupted spells but not fully. Following that Krvara started to change... and then the vision abruptly ended. 

Kaelus looked again and there was no aura. Nothing. Not a trace of corruption on her. How could this be? How could she shed off such judgement of her vile ways? How could Arris turn her eyes from the Valsian's sacrilege? A tear rolled down Kaelus' face and said "For your crimes against Arris I find you guilty.." and then Kaelus' claw slashed the Valsian's throat and her inert form fell to the ground to return to Arris' embrace. A crimson pool formed as moments pass. So starts the vengeful reign of Hatesower Kaelus Firebrand..._

*Description*
You are greatly intune with Nemesis' judgment and will. You can detect Corruption more finely than your less sensitive bretheren.
*Prerequisites:* Mojiin, Smite Corrupted, Detect Corrupted
*Benefit:* 
Aura Delineation: You are able to more finely analyze auras seen via Detect Corruption. You are able to tell the classification of 'Corruption' as a 4rth round ability for Detect Corruption.

Example: You can delineate between, undead, clerics, outsiders, evil, Shadowtainted, Tainted, or other methods that may classify something as Corrupted.

Touch of the Inquisitor: You may expend one of your Smite Corruption attempts to use Touch of the Inquisitor. If you activate Touch of the Inquisitor and are able to touch a Corrupted entity for one full uninterrupted round you may determine their Corrupted stream. If a Dragon Lord has recently reduced their Taint score to 0 and they only have a lingering aura present every step of their fall to corruption will flash before you and reveal their true motives so that final judgement may be known. (As well as everything that may effect that judgement)

*Normal:* You may only tell strength of Aura and not delineate method of corruption.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'll get you the locked threads now, no big thing I have links to them all, and when it gets closer to your departure, or when you ask me, I’ll pick up the others ones for you.



 OK, cool, thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Nicely done FreeXenon!  See, if all the players each did something liek that, I wouldn't have to do anything


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nicely done FreeXenon!  See, if all the players each did something liek that, I wouldn't have to do anything




Very, very nicely done.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

Well done FreeXenon!  There's significantly less for Altania,  I'll work on putting something like that together . . . though it probably wo't be til next week.

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. It's all, for the most part,  information that I collected during character creation process. I hope this helps!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. It's all, for the most part,  information that I collected during character creation process. I hope this helps!



 It just goes to show that the Rystil Info-o-meter follows the First Rule of Dungeoncraft, so in other words, while I'd be glad and even pleased to answer any questions, I am less likely to just type out a giant list of races with all the info for each one


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

RA, are you getting my emails?  Some sort of conformation would be nice...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe we could get a small catalogue of questions, which you could then fill in eventually (at least) for the player races.

Like...

Typical Appearance (build, hair, eyes, skin)
Noteworthy Physical Traits
Typical Professions
Noteworthy Cultural Habits
...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, are you getting my emails?  Some sort of conformation would be nice...



 Oh, yes I am, thanks a lot!  Sorry if I kinda popped in and popped out, but I've been busy today--crunch time on a project at work combined with Mother's Birthday combined with Bastille Day (and my French cousine is in town)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Maybe we could get a small catalogue of questions, which you could then fill in eventually (at least) for the player races.
> 
> Like...
> 
> ...



I can do that


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, yes I am, thanks a lot!  Sorry if I kinda popped in and popped out, but I've been busy today--crunch time on a project at work combined with Mother's Birthday combined with Bastille Day (and my French cousine is in town)



Is that_ all_ you are doing?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Is that_ all_ you are doing?



 Well, that and posting here   Expect me to disappear for birthday dinner shortly--that last hiatus was giving out the gifts (we framed some good photos for her that we had deleted off the digital camera so she didn't know those particular ones existed)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, yes I am, thanks a lot!  Sorry if I kinda popped in and popped out, but I've been busy today--crunch time on a project at work combined with Mother's Birthday combined with Bastille Day (and my French cousine is in town)



Cool, I was using my webmail program and its wacky at times…  At least now I know where I rank. 

I’ll get you the others ones real soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I was using my webmail program and its wacky at times…  At least now I know where I rank.
> 
> I’ll get you the others ones real soon.



 Yeah, I have to use webmail too when I'm at work, and its wacky and you probably saw much slower reaction time from me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have to use webmail too when I'm at work, and its wacky and you probably saw much slower reaction time from me.




Yeah, but at least you don't pay for them...  Or at least I tell myself I don't pay earthlink for it...  its just free.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, but at least you don't pay for them...  Or at least I tell myself I don't pay earthlink for it...  its just free.



 Yup, I get my MIT e-mail for free (oh wait, I forgot about the gigantic fee I pay to go there...never mind)  Got the next two threads by the way--thanks!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I get my MIT e-mail for free (oh wait, I forgot about the gigantic fee I pay to go there...never mind)  Got the next two threads by the way--thanks!




Yeah, I'm home now I'm far more trusting here...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm home now I'm far more trusting here...



 More trusting at home?  Interesting...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> More trusting at home?  Interesting...



Yes, I use an email client and not my webmail.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a sample NPC block made in an effort to show what I was thinking of doing...  What could be added to make it more useful?

Yay or Nay on Sblocks in it?

*Character Name:* Molpe Lilypetals
[sblock]*Character Race:* Naiad (Limnad)
*Home World:* Amaranthia
*Importance:* World Traveler

*Apparent Gender:* Female
*Apparent Age:* 18
*Approximate Height:* 5’5”
*Approximate Weight:* 107 lbs.
*Eyes:* Deep Royal Blue
*Hair:*  Turquoise Blue
*Skin:* Creamy Pale

*Full Description:*
[sblock] Shapely and alluring Molpe is a young lady with waves of soft, silky, turquoise hair, accented by a pink water lily, that cascades like a gentle waterfall down to the small of her back and exquisite large entrancing royal-blue eyes that gleam with an innocent, sublime joy that few, if any, can match.  Her ruby-red lips are always animated and often pressed together in either a series of pouts, that can make anyone try to consul her, to blithe yet knowing smiles that seem able to seduce and entice both mind and body without even try.

Her provocative curves are covered, if at all as she truly prefers to be in the nude, by a daring sky-blue dress, which is cut low enough to expose enough of her voluptuous bosom to entice most viewers to peer just a bit deeper into the dress to see if they cannot espy the rest.  The dress shimmers and the colors shift, puffy clouds of white seeming to pass across the sky-blue pattern, only to fade away upon the whim of Molpe.  The dress is form fitting, serving to highlight her perfect, luscious body more than it conceals. [/sblock]

*Combatant:* Weakly Skilled 
*Favored Weapon:* Unknown 
*Spell Caster:* Yes of minor power (Suspected)
*Favored Spell:* Hygiene

*DM Notes:* this is the example setup I have in mind for NPCs…  It’s suppose to be generic and useful for all…  What needs to be added for this to happen?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have a sample NPC block made in an effort to show what I was thinking of doing...  What could be added to make it more useful?
> 
> Yay or Nay on Sblocks in it?
> 
> ...



 This looks good to me--and you know I always like SBLOCKs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This looks good to me--and you know I always like SBLOCKs



I'll take that as a vote against SBlocks then...  

Oh and thanks.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm going to have to wait till morning before I can post to the last one . . . too much to think about . . . 

Rystil only[sblock]I knew asking the question was going to cause problems . . . not that they wouldn't have happened anyway. <Sigh> I feel like that worm on a hook . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
So you're bait? 
I just realised that the only other person in the whole group who speaks Valsian is Lyveria, in case it matters 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So you're bait?   I just realised that the only other person in the whole group who speaks Valsian is Lyveria, in case it matters



  I think it might.  I should be mean . . . and since it hasn't been spoken yet, take it as my spare language - boy that would cause some trouble!  As for the bait . . . yup, course I didn't bring the guards or the Valsian, so I'm guessing that it was someone else . . . other than Melody - but I could be wrong.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I guess you could cause trouble, though I don't know how you could know that without having peeked at what they said  

As for the bait thing, for what do you think you are bait?  You may be onto something 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have a sample NPC block made in an effort to show what I was thinking of doing...  What could be added to make it more useful?
> 
> Yay or Nay on Sblocks in it?
> 
> ...



Needs more Sblocks


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Needs more Sblocks



 Heehee!


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee!



Actualy, you could always use a spoiler tag too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Needs more Sblocks




I did it to save room...  I still expect each NPC to get its own post.  I think that this NPC file will be useful for both games, more than one NPC has made it into both games, so if you can think of anything that should be added please let me know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh dear   I'm so tired...this is what I get from waking up at 7:00 AM this morning to get to work early for crunch time.  Bront, will you forgive me if I fall asleep in the middle of a rather long reply?  BS, will you forgive me if I can't start the Molpe reply yet?  Thanks guys


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS, will you forgive me if I can't start the Molpe reply yet?




Nope, I get up at 5:30 AM most of the time...  Mind over matter!  Get to work.  

(Though I guess if it’s going to be a long post to Bront that I might as well go to bed...    )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, I get up at 5:30 AM most of the time...  Mind over matter!  Get to work.
> 
> (Though I guess if it’s going to be a long post to Bront that I might as well go to bed...    )



 Your 5:30 AM is _after_ my 7:00 AM by like 90 minutes, you slave driver


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh dear   I'm so tired...this is what I get from waking up at 7:00 AM this morning to get to work early for crunch time.  Bront, will you forgive me if I fall asleep in the middle of a rather long reply?  BS, will you forgive me if I can't start the Molpe reply yet?  Thanks guys



Do what you can, but whatever happens happens.

Hey, I went to bed around 11 AM, and got up around 4 PM Because I was called into work more than 2 hours early.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your 5:30 AM is _after_ my 7:00 AM by like 90 minutes, you slave driver




Do you have a point, _slave_...


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Uhoh, looks like we lost him.  Oh well.  Good night.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I get my MIT e-mail for free ...




Yeah, as if it was hard to get free email with only like a million free providers out there... 



> (oh wait, I forgot about the gigantic fee I pay to go there...never mind)




What are the fees to study at MIT (if you don't mind, just being curious)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

According to this site, between $30,000 and $42,000, depending on living arangemetns and book requirements.  Quite a lot for an e-mail account if you ask me.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot! 

It costs only like €300~500,- a year around here (does not include any living expenses, of course).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

I got my degree at a non-profit college, and with a good scholarship I still managed to go over 10K in debt for 2 years.  It sucks.

BTW, Where abouts is Meerbusch?  I've been to Munchen (not reciently), and hosted an exchange student from Albert Einstein Gymnasium in, if I remember right, Dusseldorf (less reciently).  Just curious. (Forgive me for not using the correct German characters and possable mispellings, never been one for advanced ASCII and it's been a long while since I took a class in German)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

It's right next to Düsseldorf, on the other side of the rhine. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool.  Next time I'm on that side of the pond I'd like to see some of Northern Germany.  Though Munchin is a great tourist town with all Ludwig's castles and Salzburg so close.

Of course, that was 12 years ago or so, and I haven't been out of the US since, so who knows when that will happen.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> ...Munchin...




That reads almost like Munchkin... 

It's München, BTW, or Munich in your language. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Darn it, I was close.  (Told you it was a while since I took German)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

You had it right (minus the 'Umlauts') the first time, tho. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Next time I'm on that side of the pond I'd like to see some of Northern Germany.  Though Munchin is a great tourist town with all Ludwig's castles and Salzburg so close.
> 
> Of course, that was 12 years ago or so, and I haven't been out of the US since, so who knows when that will happen.



 Yup, I visited Munchen (no umlauts at work ) as well, and it was really great.  I was in Salzburg for that semi-recent total solar eclipse a little while back--Neuschwanstein (spelling?) was pretty neat too, though I will admit that the nearby high-mountain suspension bridge that I wound up having to cross frightened me to death.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

I've never done any part of Europe...  I so wanted to go there also.  (far more than I wanted to do Asia.)

RA: I got that edit in.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess you could cause trouble, though I don't know how you could know that without having peeked at what they said
> 
> As for the bait thing, for what do you think you are bait?  You may be onto something



To be completely honest, it's tough not to when you are quoting the post.  I typically quote the post, port it to word, type my reply and port in back into the thread.  That way I have a copy in case theres a problem with the post.

As for the bait thing . . . first let's talk about information and how it leaked . . . if we're dealing with a Dolrathi, then when Melody left she either spoke with Amity and/or Eloquence, both of whom could have gotten the information and relayed it - becoming her in the process.  Otherwise, that leaves Wei-Han, Glamour, or someone Molpe spoke with.  The fact that the guard implied that Molpe had diplomatic immunity meant that they had already tried to arrest her - that puts doubt that it was Molpe.  It also puts Glamour in the clear since she left in the morning according to Lyveria and Molpe was more than likely arrested earlier than that - which meant they were already watching.  Alire could have informed someone when she 'disappeared in the back' for a few minutes earlier in the morning.  

That leaves Alire, Wei-han, or someone Molpe spoke with.  Or, they were tracking us from the beginning, or scrying us without our knowledge.  OR Melody is a bad guy - but it doesn't read right based on responses.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I visited Munchen (no umlauts at work ) as well, and it was really great.  I was in Salzburg for that semi-recent total solar eclipse a little while back--Neuschwanstein (spelling?) was pretty neat too, though I will admit that the nearby high-mountain suspension bridge that I wound up having to cross frightened me to death.



Neuschwanstein was cool.  I don't remember the suspension bridge, but that could be a good thing.  I went with a tour group (There's a few good ones there, we got the same tour guide for quite a few, who ended up offereing me her daughter's hand in marriage   )

Our hotel (Hyatt or Hilton I think) was right at the beginning of the downtown street that's simply an all pedestrian walkway and has most of the train lines running beneith it.  It was a lot of fun, though it was strange to see a large number of street musitions sining in English.

My dad was there as part of the ASCII C++ Standards Comity meeting, so it was mostly my mom and I doing the tours durring the day (I was 16 at the time).  Still was cool.

Rystil, any Hunters stuff move to the hunters thread please (For my sanity and to cut down on Sblocks here


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Less * Sblocks can only be a good thing.  May be a while in the IC thread, though.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]Now onto the bait part.  I still think that the gem was the bait the whole time.  The real question is . . . what was the catch?  

I think that the hairs being Molpe's (assuming Glamour told the truth and Lyveria related the truth) explains a bit.  A locate object or find the path or any number of other spells and/or rituals could have located Molpe right away with a hair.  Actual hairs means someone had close access to Molpe . . . 

Question: The other Mojiin, did they die before Molpe arrived on Kanath?  I was at the station and saw the records.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Less * Sblocks can only be a good thing.  May be a while in the IC thread, though.




Amen, brother, Amen.  I'm not even sure why we are sblocking, other than to remind people they may not speak the language at hand, we are all exposed to stuff are characters do not see in every other game… and I've rarely seen it become an issue...

Oh well, soon, or hopefully soon, when be soon enough...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
@Mojiin Murders: All the murders were yesterday, which is the day that Molpe arrived.  Since you don't know the exact time of her arrival, it is unclear whether or not they occurred before or after.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Amen, brother, Amen.  I'm not even sure why we are sblocking, other than to remind people they may not speak the language at hand, we are all exposed to stuff are characters do not see in every other game… and I've rarely seen it become an issue...
> 
> Oh well, soon, or hopefully soon, when be soon enough...




We could just stop using them... Rystil would be helpless!   

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> We could just stop using them... Rystil would be helpless!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Ah, but someone would keep using them like they were supposed to, and I'd just give everyone else big XP penalties


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> We could just stop using them... Rystil would be helpless!




So true!  _Begins chanting_ No more SBlocks! No more SBlocks! No more SBlocks! No more SBlocks! No more SBlocks! No more SBlocks! No more SBlocks! No more SBlocks!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

No more SBlocks! No more....



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but someone would keep using them like they were supposed to, and I'd just give everyone else big XP penalties




Oh...  Welll, I do like it when Molpe levels...


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> @Mojiin Murders: All the murders were yesterday, which is the day that Molpe arrived.  Since you don't know the exact time of her arrival, it is unclear whether or not they occurred before or after.



 Yeah, still points to Wei-Han . . . or someone pretending to be Wei-Han.  Guiding her around with the gem on her, activating the Mojiin, who then died buy someone else's hand, but why . . . do the Mojiin deaths complete a ritual?  Does the poem continue past that which was already given.
[/SBLOCK] 
Keia
_Brain still working on the mystery_

Ps. Ignore the e-mail, obviously the question is irrelevant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil:[SBLOCK] Yeah, still points to Wei-Han . . . or someone pretending to be Wei-Han.  Guiding her around with the gem on her, activating the Mojiin, who then died buy someone else's hand, but why . . . do the Mojiin deaths complete a ritual?  Does the poem continue past that which was already given.
> [/SBLOCK]
> Keia
> _Brain still working on the mystery_
> ...



 Heehee, I agree with the e-mail that it was highly ironic when ENWorld went down--I did think of "Hmm, maybe Keia did it...Nah! "


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I'll help you brainstorm to represent Zykovian's towering intellect 

Currently, one of your top hypotheses is that the Jewel was just bait and the Mojiin murders were the actual goal.  If that is the case, you will need to explain why Abdiel and Mhrazhar have not been targetted, whereas every other Mojiin who came close to the Jewel has been slain.

Does that help spark any ideas?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Currently, one of your top hypotheses is that the Jewel was just bait and the Mojiin murders were the actual goal.  If that is the case, you will need to explain why Abdiel and Mhrazhar have not been targetted, whereas every other Mojiin who came close to the Jewel has been slain.



If I were to theorize . . . The least likely is that they were traveling in my company and I've made some powerful friends who they didn't want to anger by killing someone in my company.  Nahhh, don't like that one at all.

Or, more likely, it would be because there was a prior relationship with probably Abdiel.  Mhrazhar didn't look until he was with Abdiel.  Also, who's to say that they weren't targetted and we either defeated them or they were interfere'd with them . . . or,

and most likely . . .

It was because while the gem was the bait, they lost track of the bait and needed the Mojiin to help recover the gem more quickly and efficiently.  After recovering the gem, they could be disposed of.

I'll go with door three. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

I must say that I am enjoying the AbMM posts.  Well done Rystil - well done!!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey, is my playing complete-the-thought-process helping?

Here's my next question then:

If the baiter lost track of the gem and now hopes to recover it via Mojiin, then how come the Mojiin with Alire who attacked Molpe earlier that afternoon was killed (as per Molpe's mention of it)?   Also, how will the fact that you might be handing it over to the original owner get it back to the baiter after all this?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I must say that I am enjoying the AbMM posts.  Well done Rystil - well done!!
> 
> Keia



 Yay--I'm glad!  Are you ready to list them as a 'memorable moment' then?  I seem to recall that you wrote 'everything' on the survey and wouldn't pick out a few  (while 'everything' definitely makes me feel good, picking out some lets me know what to have more of )


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I must say that I am enjoying the AbMM posts.




Pah... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Pah...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Its not because he doesn't like Melody or Molpe--I'm sure it'd be even better with them there too   I think its just 108R527


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]







> Of course, even though the judgment of Nemesis is absolute, it isn't stupid--attacking a Taij while standing next to an entire squadron of city guards is not a good idea because it is more likely to fail than waiting to find the same Taij in a more vulnerable spot.



 Have some faith in me!! I am zealously dedicated, but I am hoping that I have not proven my self to be _*mindlessly*_ following the Detect and Smite path.    Ok, so I jump when someone says Corrupted/Tainted/Vile/Pepsi Cola but not unintelligently so??   Right???  :\ 

The first thing I thought when I read that was "Crap They're guards!!" NO Smite for me!!   

Then I read this quote


> Its too bad about the diplomatic immunity for the Crazan Arris thief, but you've got the gem and the bandits right there, and they even seem to be coming without a fight--truly masterful! Anyway, I heard that Eloquence will trust you to take the money for yourself right now and pay the right share, so we'll just pay you right here and take these bandits off your hands. Here's your employer, Zaryl Barryn, waiting to see you  . . .



I knew walking down the street was not going to so easy.   Keep up the good work!![/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil : [sblock]Because the baiter and the original owner are two separate people.  Ahhh, that would make sense.  Lyveria translated that Erila was looking for the missing gem to get it back for her daddy, implying that it was taken from him.

So the baiter was someone that Molpe knows, (the Princess perhaps - Alire expressed distaste for the woman them never got back to explaining why).  Or because the baiter no longer needed the gem - - why? Because it was no longer necessary.  What happened to change things?  The number of mojiin dead? Don't think so.  Gem used for some purpose while Molpe was unaware?  Don't think so.  Or was the baiter just trying to learn how the Mojiin were tracking the gem so that it or more importantly another different gem could be tracked.  

Man, I hope Abdiel hasn't explained how that was done to anyone.

On a side note, Destiny (of Destiny's Tear's) is a pure Dolrathi, isn't she.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its not because he doesn't like Melody or Molpe--I'm sure it'd be even better with them there too   I think its just 108R527



I *want * Melody and Molpe there - - things would make more sense!      Then again, Molpe would probably be trying to drown me again.

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think its just 108R527




Whatever you say. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I *want * Melody and Molpe there...




That would make things easier, I guess... especially when it comes to following the story and those pesky SBLOCKs. 

Yeah, I know, that Melody headed back alone... but I couldn't really see how she could bear to stay there, and it would have been pretty metagamey then to do so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon and Rystil[sblock] FreeXenon, 

You and I had the same idea, I think.  But it doesn't look good.  If he wants the gem, we're gonna have to give it up - against that many guard. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Would it be possible to get a 'mini-bag of holding', which only holds like 20 lbs. or something and is the size of a belt pouch? How much would you guess such an item would cost?[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

[RA and Keia][sblock]







> We would lose. What do Mojiin senses see?



When I said "He is corrupted" I was telling you what my Detect Corruption ability saw!   
(Yo may have not seen the post yet!)  

How many gaurds are there. I sounds like more than, oh say, 12 or so??   

From a roleplaying perspective he does understand that we will most likely not win, and warring with the cities law enforcement is generally bad ju-ju.

He has 2 morale quandries. Ensuring that justice is done -  and turning the Rosethorns over to them is definitely not Justice from my point of view (regardless of what their laws are here), but is a sacrifice that we can hopefully correct. Turning over the Crazan to a Taij is so not going to happen.  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I *want * Melody and Molpe there - - things would make more sense!




Doubtful...  Last time Molpe got close to Zykovian his mind had mass confusion…   



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Then again, Molpe would probably be trying to drown me again.




Don't be so sure... 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, that Melody headed back alone... but I couldn't really see how she could bear to stay there, and it would have been pretty metagamey then to do so.




Yup, totally agreement.  As far as Molpe cares she is done with you all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
I wanted to reaffirm the fact that there were lots of guards and not just the one guy, so you wouldn't have any chance to say I didn't describe it in enough detail and you thought there weren't that many if you did choose to smite--though I didn't expect it 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, Melody is certainly not done with the others, but she expects them to show up soon enough for their appointment. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]When you said guard patrol I was thinking 5 or 6 people and, yes, I was not think of smiting. I said  that more for humor's sake  - "No Smite for you! One encounter!"   
I guess I might have been a little sensitive...  :\ 

It is good to be thorough and ensure the party does not do something without the appropriate knowledge of the encounter. I do appreciate the backup - it just sounded a little demeaning that is all.   

 Better to make decision with a lot of information than not enough! 

I am pretty sure I am going to have to flex on the Crazan issue too.   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, Melody is certainly not done with the others, but she expects them to show up soon enough for their appointment.




Oh I don't think Molpe is done with them either...  She only thinks she is but I have a feeling that the others will come back to bug her again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]


> Man, I hope Abdiel hasn't explained how that was done to anyone.




I don't think he did.



> Ahhh, that would make sense. Lyveria translated that Erila was looking for the missing gem to get it back for her daddy, implying that it was taken from him.




Zaryl is the original owner, yup 



> On a side note, Destiny (of Destiny's Tear's) is a pure Dolrathi, isn't she.




Clever thought--that may well be correct. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Oh dear  

I didn't mean to be demeaning there...I'm sorry--let me know what I can do improve 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

[RA and FreeXenon][sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> When I said "He is corrupted" I was telling you what my Detect Corruption ability saw!
> (Yo may have not seen the post yet!)
> 
> How many gaurds are there. I sounds like more than, oh say, 12 or so??
> ...




I was working on mine and posted and yours was already there.

IT's not the guards that are there, its that this still is the Noble's quarter and more guards are only a shout away.  

Yeah, I have/had every intention of not collecting the reward and like, but, it seems like I will be forced to deal with it.  Guess that just means I have money to fund an expedition to get it back. 

As for the Rosethorns, they did break the law a few times - at least from the reports I had from the guardhouse - all I could think was Eco-terrorist, but I could be wrong.

What a mess for such low lvl characters, <sigh> [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

[Rystil][SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to be demeaning there...I'm sorry--let me know what I can do improve



 Dude, Don't worry about it. It seemed to be quite out of character (no pun intended) for you. Not an issue really!!    A moment of sensitivity. As far as I am concerned - it never happened.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Heh, well it was a tough decision for me as to whether to put it in, actually...I didn't want to, but I did it to cover my ass   Just like 108R527, though, I will learn from this and not make the same mistake next time when I come to such a decision 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> It's not the guards that are there, its that this still is the Noble's quarter and more guards are only a shout away.



Good point! 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> What a mess for such low lvl characters, <sigh>



When adventure _truly_ is waking up in the morning and walking out your front door you know Rystil's in the Hizzouse!!    
Challenge is what drives Adventurers to excel and improve...... or die.   [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Challenge is what drives Adventurers to excel and improve...... *or die.*



 Then long lost brothers and sisters avenge them and continue their quest, of course [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Then long lost brothers and sisters avenge them and continue their quest, of course ]



PC: It's Sir Valiant, Paladin 5
Same PC Next Day: It's Sir Valiant II, Paladin 4
Same PC the Day after : It's Sir Valiant III, Paladin 3
3 days later: It's Princess Valiant , Paladin 2
4 days later: Can I just play a 2nd level commoner?[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil[sblock] In my post I went with trying to claim Lyveria as property.  I was borrowing a 'you keep what you kill' philosophy.  Considering the Praetorian names and the like, is that a Praetorian philosophy.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, well it was a tough decision for me as to whether to put it in, actually...I didn't want to, but I did it to cover my ass   Just like 108R527, though, I will learn from this and not make the same mistake next time when I come to such a decision



 I would not call it a mistake. Giving us more info is better. I would prefer that actually. It would save me some questions. CYA is a good thing. I usually bother you with a lot of details (hence the problem players note in the Survey).    

The real issue is that I keyed on this phrase "it isn't stupid" and then I felt that this reflected how you felt about my decision making process/ Roleplaying ability so far.   

The mind tends to key on negatives. Do not worry. You are an excellent DM and I am looking forward kicking some butt and Smiting some Taij. Maybe not today... but this is only day 2 of the campaign.   There are plenty of Taij and not enough Smites to go around!    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon,

LOL . . . yup!   

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK]Yay! More SBLOCK madness! [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Claiming that Lyveria is property is correct--however, she isn't your property, as the guards will point out in the next post.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Yay! More SBLOCK madness!




I won't post in SBlock format if you don't.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Ohhhhh...see, I had meant to use it to mean the opposite, as in showing that Mhrazhar clearly showed a higher level of understanding, and he _wasn't_ stupid because of the fact that I included it in the tag.  I do see now what you mean though, and how it could be taken that way.  My bad 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]It's all good. Like I said, It seemed out of character for you. I was pretty sure I was taking it the wrong way! 

I thought things confusing before.   
Eri's father is Zaryl Barryn and he is corrupted. Your killing me!! 
Now they are nochalantly discussing a _The_ "World Shattering Artifact" as if they just happen to misplace it along with their keys.   
Collussion? Hmmmm!    [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]


> I thought things confusing before.
> Eri's father is Zaryl Barryn and he is corrupted. Your killing me!!
> Now they are nochalantly discussing a The "World Shattering Artifact" as if they just happen to misplace it along with their keys.
> Collussion? Hmmmm!



Wait, why am I killing you?  Too tricksy again  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, why am I killing you?  Too tricksy again



I am not sure who I should kill first Zaryl or myself!   
Sneaky Tricksy DM!   [/SBLOCK]

I am pretty sure we have covered this (earlier in the thread), but I would like to get Da'man's word. Will an intelligence increase give skill points retroactively? <looks longingly up to 4rth level gradation> RAW explicitly says NO. I'm just hoping!! 

Need.... More.... Skill Points! Need... More....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Rystil[SBLOCK]
> I am not sure who I should kill first Zaryl or myself!
> Sneaky Tricksy DM!   [/SBLOCK]
> 
> ...



 I'm going to have to go with the RAW on this one to avoid the weird issues that come up with Int drain and the like (not to mention Int changes due to permanent Polymorph and Object effects!).  Sorry FX, it sometimes annoys me that it isn't retroactive as well...Tell you what, though:  I'll add in the extra retroactive skill points as a bonus if you decide to take that feat from the XPH that normally gives you 5 skill points (can't remember the name) at level 6


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tell you what, though:  I'll add in the extra retroactive skill points as a bonus if you decide to take that feat from the XPH that normally gives you 5 skill points (can't remember the name) at level 6




Hmmm.... I will have to remember this...

Int point at 4rth. Skill Point Feat at 6th + Retroactive (INT) Skill Points....   

I am off for the weekend. I might have a chance to post some on Sunday.
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Claiming that Lyveria is property is correct--however, she isn't your property, as the guards will point out in the next post.



I thought she said she was Myrrine's property.  I was going with the keep what you kill philosophy - of course I did add the better claim thing at the end.  That entire two lines went through about 15 revisions, I kind you not - didn't what to get the guard angry, didn't want to upset Lyveria, didn't want to draw too much attention to the fact, but wanted to state that it was an issue.  <Sigh> Probably all for naught - but I tried, for what it was worth[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

What is RAW?  Silly question I know - but an easy one to answer 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... I will have to remember this...
> 
> Int point at 4rth. Skill Point Feat at 6th + Retroactive (INT) Skill Points....
> 
> ...



 You too!  (although I personally will not be able to enjoy my weekend mroe than likely because of the godawful excuse for a book that is to be released soon...I'm going to be hearing shouting about it all weekend I imagine)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil [SBLOCK]
> I thought she said she was Myrrine's property.  I was going with the keep what you kill philosophy - of course I did add the better claim thing at the end.  That entire two lines went through about 15 revisions, I kind you not - didn't what to get the guard angry, didn't want to upset Lyveria, didn't want to draw too much attention to the fact, but wanted to state that it was an issue.  <Sigh> Probably all for naught - but I tried, for what it was worth[/SBLOCK]



 Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Actually, I believe I noticed at least two of the revisions (I thought I was just seeing things), and from what I noticed, the current revision will definitely make a difference and is worded very well 

By the way, RAW = Rules as Written
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

See ya FreeXenon.   (Have a great one too!)

RA, since your being rather kind with skill points I was wondering if you would consider something for me/Molpe. 

Versatile Performer (Complete Adventurer pg 112) would allow for Molpe to become more of a "Bard" without being over costly...  (I just don't see alot of feats for her.)

I would pick, Dancing, String Instruments, and not sure what else...  

Anyhow, it looks like it would be a 9th level feat if she couldn’t take it retroactively instead.  (at 3rd level)

Which is probably the issue and why this probably won't fly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> What is RAW?  Silly question I know - but an easy one to answer




Rules As Writen


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> See ya FreeXenon.   (Have a great one too!)
> 
> RA, since your being rather kind with skill points I was wondering if you would consider something for me/Molpe.
> 
> ...



 Why not 6th-level? 

Anyways, I will have to say 'No' on this because of the retroactiveness, as you mentioned correctly, combined with the fact that you have already used the effects from the feat you chose already.  So I do apologise, but I'm going to say no on this one.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Do you have your 6th level feat already figured out? Molpe isn't a druid after all. 

A Psion could make you swap the feat legally, actually (with one of their cheesy powers ), but since we don't have the standard classes... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Do you have your 6th level feat already figured out?




Though RA doesn't appear to remember the conversation...   Yes.   



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> A Psion could make you swap the feat legally, actually (with one of their cheesy powers ), but since we don't have the standard classes...




Huh, another reason not to like an overly powerful class... 

And I think some of the NPCs could be base classes not really sure though but if its in a WotC book I've yet to see RA say straight up, no you cannot have that, its just a matter of time and money.  (Meaning Molpe could find someone to do that.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So I do apologise, but I'm going to say no on this one.




Don't worry about it, I do understand.   Some DMs let you reinvasion a characters, like when a new book comes out, and others do not so I figured no harm in asking.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Though RA doesn't appear to remember the conversation...   Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Don't forget that it costs XP


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Do you have your 6th level feat already figured out? Molpe isn't a druid after all.
> 
> A Psion could make you swap the feat legally, actually (with one of their cheesy powers ), but since we don't have the standard classes...
> 
> ...



 Funny you should mention a druid...I was just making one for Hanable's Hunters, and I'm wondering what my Natural Spell...err I mean my 6th-level feat should be


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't forget that it costs XP




For the caster correct?  Assume I haven’t read the Expanded Psionic Handbook cause I haven’t.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't forget that it costs XP




And so many...  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> For the caster correct?  Assume I haven’t read the Expanded Psionic Handbook cause I haven’t.



 Psychic Reformation costs you both XP.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And so many...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 I choose to assume that they missed a '0' in the XP cost (despute the lack of a change in errata), so it does cost significantly more when I'm in charge


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Psychic Reformation costs you both XP.




So what's the cost then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So what's the cost then?



 (100 XP per level backwards you travel to get to the ability you want to swap (so if its just the previous level, 100 xp, and if you are level 20 and want to change your level 1 feat, 2000 XP)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

I suppose, that is the house ruled version... the actual one in the rules is only 25 XP/level each.



> _XP Cost:_ This power costs 50 XP to manifest to reformat choices made when the character reached her current level. For each additional previous level into which the revision reaches, the power costs an additional 50 XP. The manifester and subject split all XP costs evenly.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (100 XP per level backwards you travel to get to the ability you want to swap (so if its just the previous level, 100 xp, and if you are level 20 and want to change your level 1 feat, 2000 XP)




So at level 5 it would cost 200 XP to travel back to the level 3 feat or since it’s the current feat would it cost less?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I suppose, that is the house ruled version... the actual one in the rules is only 25 XP/level each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh yeah, I must have multiplied it by 4 instead of doubled it, but yeah, the one in the rules was clearly too small


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So at level 5 it would cost 200 XP to travel back to the level 3 feat or since it’s the current feat would it cost less?



 It would cost 300 XP.  100 each for 5,4,3.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I suppose, that is the house ruled version... the actual one in the rules is only 25 XP/level each.




Did they errata the power then?  Minus says only the current skill points, the current powers, and/or the current feat can be changed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It would cost 300 XP.  100 each for 5,4,3.




Yeah, I guess you would have to count the current level...    

I guess you can add it down as another thing for Molpe to do at the convocation then...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Continuing our conversation from the IC thread:

If you want to see a chain of even more unlikely rolls, check out how much Invisible Castle hated my party in LPNN (not recently but for the first few combats).  We couldn't hit anything and got natural 1s three times in a row once (not actually in a row on the generator but in a row for our characters).  And IC is unbiased (supposedly )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess you can add it down as another thing for Molpe to do at the convocation then...




This would presume, that there actually _are_ psionics, of course. 

And a use of the power would also cost (standard cost) 280gp, so something like 600cr, plus another 500gp (1,000cr) for each level retroactively altered for the XP.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess you would have to count the current level...
> 
> I guess you can add it down as another thing for Molpe to do at the convocation then...



 I wouldn't get your hopes up for getting it just now--that would require a Dragonlord who was willing to expend an equal amount of XP...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> This would presume, that there actually _are_ psionics, of course.
> 
> And a use of the power would also cost (standard cost) 280gp, so something like 600cr, plus another 500gp (1,000cr) for each level retroactively altered for the XP.
> 
> ...



 There are psionics, but only used by the Dragonlords


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wouldn't get your hopes up for getting it just now--that would require a Dragonlord who was willing to expend an equal amount of XP...




Sure, no problem.   Molpe can always die and I can make a new siren with the feats I want and correct the other issues I have with her build.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure, no problem.   Molpe can always die and I can make a new siren with the feats I want and correct the other issues I have with her build.



 Now you're just being mean


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Oh, I certainly know about unlikely results happening all the time (like last week in our PnP campaign, where my character got hit thrice in melee combat (not that this is hard or anything against AC 10 LOL), each and every time with a natural 20, one confirmation roll was a 19, one another 20, and I think one was so low, that it actually did not confirm! Yay! I'm just glad, I zapped that one with a _Ray of Enfeeblement_ (-7 Str, no less, 5th level) first )... they are still unlikely, though, and with no way to prove it, the highest probability is the best bet and I had no other information to answer that.  If you say, that it's not, I see no reason not to believe you. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There are psionics, but only used by the Dragonlords




Another reason not to like them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Now you're just being mean




and so are the dragonlords...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]I think you missed this earlier post of mine...

Would it be possible to get a 'mini-bag of holding', which only holds like 20 lbs. or something and is the size of a belt pouch? How much would you guess such an item would cost?[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

What are you to SBlocking about now...?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

That's confidential. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Double response:


> the highest probability is the best bet and I had no other information to answer that



You sound like 108R527 (an NPC you haven't talked to yet who typically uses the same heuristic)


> Would it be possible to get a 'mini-bag of holding', which only holds like 20 lbs. or something and is the size of a belt pouch? How much would you guess such an item would cost?




Yes, its possible...as for cost, I would assume that just having an extradimensional space itself is a majour cost factor, regardless of size, so it would not just be a direct ratio (which is supported by the sample Bags of Holding).  I've tried to make a regression and failed for the bag, but I would say maybe 750-1000 GP range would be fair.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and so are the dragonlords...



 Dragonlords aren't usually the nicest of people, though, sadly 

(Seeten's Dragonlord is very nice though)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool, I'm just trying to keep the number of sblocks down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's confidential.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Super top secret--so secret it can only be discussed inside the extradimensional confines of a Bag of Holding!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (Seeten's Dragonlord is very nice though)




Proof positive that it could happen and Eldiz is such a big city...  I guess it’s just the DM being mean…


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







> You sound like 108R527 (an NPC you haven't talked to yet who typically uses the same heuristic)




Ahh... That would be 'copper' then. 

Yeah, I was planning to talk to her, but Melody's efforts to straighten the waves (my online dictionary tells me, that the correct expression would be 'to pour oil on troubled water' actually ) were rudely interrupted by a certain nymph. 



> Yes, its possible...as for cost, I would assume that just having an extradimensional space itself is a majour cost factor, regardless of size, so it would not just be a direct ratio (which is supported by the sample Bags of Holding).  I've tried to make a regression and failed for the bag, but I would say maybe 750-1000 GP range would be fair.




Ok.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Super top secret--so secret it can only be discussed inside the extradimensional confines of a Bag of Holding!




Oh cool.  That brings up a good question though...  Molpe wears a lot of tight fitting clothing and i have no idea where this backpack of hers truly is cause its really only their when she needs it…  Anyhow, would it be possible for Molpe to get a small/thin almost non descript bag of holding that would be “hidden” upon in such away as to not mess up her fashion sense?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2005)

A _portable hole_ would do that. You can fold it up really small.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2005)

A fannypack of holding 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> A _portable hole_ would do that. You can fold it up really small.




But why fold one up!  Zyk's arrows can’t hit her if they hit and then pass through the portable hole.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, that's 'copper' .  Zykovian is calling her Lyveria, though.  I'd say that 'straighten the waves' still comes across--maybe 'cool things down' is what I would say 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2005)

Heh. Yeah, it's a quite effective 'cover' too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> A fannypack of holding




That is certainly a much better idea than a normal backpack but, really, only dorks at conventions wear fannypacks.


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That is certainly a much better idea than a normal backpack but, really, only dorks at conventions wear fannypacks.



And tourists, vacationers, my grandmother . . . <Ah-hem> 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh. Yeah, it's a quite effective 'cover' too.




Yeah, but way to expensive though.  I know I want a Bag of Holding, based upon cost, and it needn't hold alot it just needs to look in place with her outfits of choice...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> And tourists, vacationers, my grandmother . . . <Ah-hem>




  I cannot fathom the amount of more troubles Molpe would find if she looked like a tourist to boot also.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Holy Crap!  We really need a new OOC thread!


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2005)

This IC post only took 5 revisions . . . though I'm still not happy with it.  But I can't change it anymore without issues on one side or the other.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> This IC post only took 5 revisions . . . though I'm still not happy with it.  But I can't change it anymore without issues on one side or the other.




Been there, done that...  Its very frustrating but I'm sure it turned out fine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Woot!  I got an IC reply up in less than 30 secounds!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Woot!  I got an IC reply up in less than 30 secounds!



 You and your mod powers


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You and your mod powers




I know!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Whee...time to sleep :zzz:


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whee...time to sleep :zzz:




No!  No!  One more!  Its not even 10 PM yet!

BS the Slave Driver


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No!  No!  One more!  Its not even 10 PM yet!
> 
> BS the Slave Driver



 Okay, I'll post one more OOC post in each thread, then off to bed--(this was the one for this thread though )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll post one more OOC post in each thread, then off to bed--(this was the one for this thread though )






BS the Mocked


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey time for a new OOC thread again!

Link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2417156


----------

